# Time for a little Christmas Giving



## blsnelling (Nov 28, 2014)

It's that time of year again. Thanksgiving is now behind us and Christmas is right around the corner. This thread is for items that you want to *give away*. I think it's appropriate to ask for shipping, but would like to see *all items offered for free*.

I'll start this off with a few items. I'm only asking shipping costs $5 per box.

Aftermarket 026 cylinder, ported, no piston. *Claimed by cgraham1.*
















Aftermarket NE 346XP cylinder, ported, scored. Might clean up. *Claimed*















NOS Stihl 041 recoil housing. There are several styles of these. Make sure it's what you need.
*Still Available*





Poulan Pro 655 air filter cover. *Claimed*





Almost new Jonsered 2153 cylinder cover.
*Claimed*





NOS Stihl 044 non-HD air filter and backing plate.
*Claimed*





Stihl 029/039/MS290/MS310/MS390 muffler. *Claimed*





Stihl 066 air box housing. *Claimed*





I'm not sure what these air filter came off of.

2188?
*Still Available*









2188? *Claimed*









242? *Claimed*


----------



## cgraham1 (Nov 28, 2014)

I'll take the 026 jug! I've got a few things to give away as well, but it'll have to wait until tomorrow! Thanks Brad!


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 28, 2014)

cgraham1 said:


> I'll take the 026 jug! I've got a few things to give away as well, but it'll have to wait until tomorrow! Thanks Brad!


PM me your name and address.


----------



## Jason280 (Nov 28, 2014)

Regarding the filter in the last two pics, looks a lot like the filter on a Husqvarna 242XP...


----------



## Johnskis (Nov 28, 2014)

Wow there truely are some amazing members on this site among the assholes and "others" You guys have a my respect for doing something out of the kindness of you heart(need for space in your shop). Im very glad i stumbled on this web forum and hope to someday be able to contribute back to this amazing community of people in the same way. Im simply amazed how much some members are willing to do to help others out. Wish there was a way to weed out the leeches out there (experience on other forums unrelated to power equipment) Keep up the great work guys and have Happy Holidays with your families even if they are Orange and would do some damage if you try to cuddle with them.


----------



## LumberJack1940 (Nov 28, 2014)

I'm gonna see what I can scrounge up around the shop. Might have some bars, and other things around here that someone will be able to use


----------



## cutforfun (Nov 28, 2014)

I could use the 029/039 muffler to replace a hacked up muffler mod from the previous owner. I will dig something out in the morning to pay it forward . 
Thanks Brad


----------



## LumberJack1940 (Nov 28, 2014)

So I got a brand new loop of stihl full comp semi chisel .325 .063 68dl, 24" homelite permahard tip in good shape some surface rust comes with a used stihl semi chisel full comp chain (will sharpen) and a 28" homelite rollernose bar in decent shape, has chips tip should probably be replaced (loose and has chips). Pics will be posted later today. chain is spoken for by Duane (Duane(pa)) and the bars are spoken for by Tom (Flat47)


----------



## rich450es (Nov 28, 2014)

i have a set of stock used (but in good shape) 034-036 crank bearings with new seals i am willing to pass on (i think i also have a crank too ) ........i have a boat load of 034-036 stuff i will list friday


----------



## Guido Salvage (Nov 28, 2014)

Brad,

I can use the 655 cover. I have house guests now with my sister and 2 kids arriving later today so it will be Sunday before I can scrounge.

Gary


----------



## Flat47 (Nov 28, 2014)

Got a new in the box loop of Stihl 23RSC66 chain. It's. 325, 0.050, 16", 66dl. PM me.


----------



## gunrush128 (Nov 28, 2014)

Flat47 said:


> Got a new in the box loop of Stihl 23RSC66 chain. It's. 325, 0.050, 16", 66dl. PM me.



I'll take it! Pm inbound!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flat47 (Nov 28, 2014)

You got it!


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Nov 28, 2014)

LumberJack1940 said:


> So I got a brand new loop of stihl full comp semi chisel .325 .063 68dl, 24" homelite permahard tip in good shape some surface rust comes with a used stihl semi chisel full comp chain (will sharpen) and a 28" homelite rollernose bar in decent shape, has chips tip should probably be replaced (loose and has chips). Pics will be posted later today.


I'll take the .325X.063 chain! PM inbound. DW


----------



## Jennifer Johnson (Nov 28, 2014)

I'm gonna see what I can scrounge up around the shop.


----------



## o8f150 (Nov 28, 2014)

I have been waiting for this thread to get started,,,,i will do some digging this afternoon,,, since I sold the shop out at the beginning of the year I wont have a lot this year,,,, off the top of my head I know that I have a real nice piston for a ms250 so its up for grabs,,,, I will look this afternoon to see what else I have and get a pic of the piston


----------



## Flat47 (Nov 28, 2014)

LumberJack1940 said:


> So I got a brand new loop of stihl full comp semi chisel .325 .063 68dl, 24" homelite permahard tip in good shape some surface rust comes with a used stihl semi chisel full comp chain (will sharpen) and a 28" homelite rollernose bar in decent shape, has chips tip should probably be replaced (loose and has chips). Pics will be posted later today.


PM sent on the Homelite bars.


----------



## gr8mac (Nov 28, 2014)

Hmmmmm this ought to be good. I'll post some stuff up this weekend!


----------



## djones (Nov 28, 2014)

I have a variety of PM 10-10 parts that I would gladly donate for the cost of shipping. Just name your poison and I should have it for you.


----------



## whitedogone (Nov 28, 2014)

New 18" oregon bar....no chain.....no packaging. Send me PayPal for postage..... most likely around $5


----------



## morewood (Nov 28, 2014)

I was waiting for this thread to come up. I have a 3400 Poulan, minus p/c(burned up). Yes it is taken apart, and yes, I believe it is mostly if not all there. I would like to give the whole thing away and not part it out if possible. PM me if you want it. I may be able to help with some of the shipping.

Shea

PS-I know there is probably more, just keep stepping over that one so it is fresh on the mind.


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Nov 28, 2014)

3/8x50x84 for stihl , its been mounted but never saw any wood...ive got some more ill add..wanna pay to ship it ? Its yours !

*Morewood claimed it*


----------



## morewood (Nov 28, 2014)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> View attachment 382513
> 
> 3/8x50x84 for stihl , its been mounted but never saw any wood...ive got some more ill add..wanna pay to ship it ? Its yours !




If it's not spoken for this would fit the bill as a larger bar for my 440. PM sent.

Shea


----------



## cedarshark (Nov 28, 2014)

I am in need of a 029/039 muffler deflector if anyone can spare one.


----------



## gunrush128 (Nov 28, 2014)

I've got an oregon full chisel chain. 

78DL .325 .050

It's not brand new, but 85-90%. 

I'm sure I've got more stuff to post later


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whiskers (Nov 28, 2014)

Remember, GIVING, not asking thread, I'll have some stuff monday when I get back from the relatives.


----------



## redfin (Nov 28, 2014)

*CLAIMED. N*obody wanted to trade for this little dude. Its yours if you want it. http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/craftsman-2-1.263126/


----------



## Milkman31 (Nov 28, 2014)

Items coming soon.


----------



## redoakneck (Nov 28, 2014)

gunrush128 said:


> I've got an oregon full chisel chain.
> 
> 78DL .325 .050
> 
> ...


PM sent


----------



## cgraham1 (Nov 28, 2014)

I got a couple jugs here...

On the left is a 54mm Husqvarna that someone did some "grinding" on. Also has a broken fin on top. Not sure what it fits. 385 maybe? On the right, a Makita 6401 with light scoring. It should be an easy clean up. Just pay shipping.


----------



## z71mike (Nov 28, 2014)

Snell, I'll take the 066 carb box if it's still available.


----------



## anlrolfe (Nov 28, 2014)

Got this by mistake.
Never touched wood.
My loss, your gain.
Postage would be nice. Couldn't be much.
Send PM

*Wkend Lumberjack* has spoken 1st


----------



## o8f150 (Nov 28, 2014)

cedarshark said:


> I am in need of a 029/039 muffler deflector if anyone can spare one.


ok,,, whos going to be the first to flame cedar??????,, ok,, I will,,,, this thread is for giving only,,, not for asking for stuff,,, that's the swap meet thread is for,,, not flaming you or anything just letting you know


----------



## gunrush128 (Nov 28, 2014)

Whiskers said:


> Remember, GIVING, not asking thread, I'll have some stuff monday when I get back from the relatives.



Whiskers beat you to it [emoji1]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## o8f150 (Nov 28, 2014)

gunrush128 said:


> Whiskers beat you to it [emoji1]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


well crap,,, he did didn't he,,,,,, ok,,, fine,,,, I will just take another pain pill and shut the hell up


----------



## gunrush128 (Nov 28, 2014)

[emoji482]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tractorsaw1 (Nov 28, 2014)

redfin said:


> Nobody wanted to trade for this little dude. Its yours if you want it. http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/craftsman-2-1.263126/View attachment 382516


John pm sent on the 2.1


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 28, 2014)

Guido Salvage said:


> Brad,
> 
> I can use the 655 cover. I have house guests now with my sister and 2 kids arriving later today so it will be Sunday before I can scrounge.
> 
> Gary





cutforfun said:


> I could use the 029/039 muffler to replace a hacked up muffler mod from the previous owner. I will dig something out in the morning to pay it forward .
> Thanks Brad





z71mike said:


> Snell, I'll take the 066 carb box if it's still available.


Please PM me your name and address.


----------



## Philbert (Nov 28, 2014)

Better than 'Black Friday'!
Thanks for starting this again Brad.

Philbert


----------



## LowVolt (Nov 28, 2014)

Also too, it's not in the Christmas spirit to just TAKE TAKE TAKE. If you take something try to find something collecting dust that you can put up for grabs! 

Now I need to check the garage! A lot of good stuff popping up already!


----------



## blk05crew (Nov 28, 2014)

I've got a clutch drum and parts from a Stihl 038AV if anyone needs it. PM me.


----------



## Jon1212 (Nov 28, 2014)

I have some guide bars I need to go through. I'll try to get pictures up soon.


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 28, 2014)

LowVolt said:


> ...try to find something* collecting dust* that you can put up for grabs!


I've got that part covered, lol.


----------



## rich450es (Nov 28, 2014)

pm me if you need a 034 cylinder (some moron smoother up the intake and exhaust a little ......IE moron was me )and it ate a meator piston up and needs some more work (lower exhaust port) a used 034-036 crank, good used crank bearings and new china crank seals .


----------



## rich450es (Nov 28, 2014)

i also have a used flocked 041 farmboss air filter in good shape .....giving is fun ....lol


----------



## o8f150 (Nov 28, 2014)

ok,,, heres that piston,, its for a ms250,,, has some very minor scuffing but it can be cleaned up,,,, also some slightly used toilet paper,, no guarntees on the toilet paper,, use it at your own risk,,,,, will be adding some 3/8 chain loops tomorrow in 60 and 72 dl 50 gauge,,, best thing is to pm me for these


----------



## David Young (Nov 28, 2014)

blsnelling said:


> Please PM me your name and address.


Brad I can use that 044 filter set up. And the jones red cover

Let me dig what I can put up guys. Lots o stuff here


----------



## MnSam (Nov 28, 2014)

You can have this good used small mount Husky 16" B/C setup. .325 - .058 - 66DL. A lot of life left. I've got shipping, but won't go out until Monday at the earliest.

*Spoken for, going to cat-face timber*


----------



## cat-face timber (Nov 28, 2014)

I will take a look and see what I can find as well.


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 28, 2014)

David Young said:


> Brad I can use that 044 filter set up. And the jones red cover
> 
> Let me dig what I can put up guys. Lots o stuff here


Send me a PM with your name and address. Merry Christmas!


----------



## cgraham1 (Nov 28, 2014)

cgraham1 said:


> I got a couple jugs here...
> 
> On the left is a 54mm Husqvarna that someone did some "grinding" on. Also has a broken fin on top. Not sure what it fits. 385 maybe? On the right, a Makita 6401 with light scoring. It should be an easy clean up. Just pay shipping.
> View attachment 382530
> View attachment 382531


The 385 jug is gone.  Still have the 6400/6401 available.


----------



## Jon1212 (Nov 28, 2014)

blsnelling said:


> Send me a PM with your name and address. Merry Christmas!


Brad,
Is it okay if I do a little Hanukkah Giving in this thread?


----------



## tbone75 (Nov 28, 2014)

Time to start digging ! LOL


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 28, 2014)

Good stuff here fellers.


----------



## David Young (Nov 28, 2014)

Olympyk/ Ecco 970 mostly all there needs intake parts. P and c will work but fresh would be better. Please do not flip this. It's for you or to give to someone in need.

Yours for the price of shipping

Also included lightened high performance Milky Way wrapper.part of the deal will not separate.

David

*Sale pending 

Happy holidays 

Please enjoy some egg nog*


----------



## z71mike (Nov 28, 2014)

Ok I'll be the a$$hole. Who wants a MiniMac?


----------



## z71mike (Nov 28, 2014)

Still laughing, having typed that last bit. lol


----------



## Flat47 (Nov 28, 2014)

*{CLAIMED}*
Ok, here's an odd one. Anybody want this old head off a peavey? Solid piece, not at all rotted. Looks to be a newer one - probably not vintage. I picked it up several years ago with the intentions of making a new handle. Labonville used to have replacement handles. Please pay shipping.


----------



## o8f150 (Nov 28, 2014)

o8f150 said:


> ok,,, heres that piston,, its for a ms250,,, has some very minor scuffing but it can be cleaned up,,,, also some slightly used toilet paper,, no guarntees on the toilet paper,, use it at your own risk,,,,, will be adding some 3/8 chain loops tomorrow in 60 and 72 dl 50 gauge,,, best thing is to pm me for these
> View attachment 382555
> View attachment 382556


I cant believe it,,,, no takers on this stuff yet,,,, I figured at least the TP paper would have been gone in no time


----------



## Flat47 (Nov 28, 2014)

o8f150 said:


> I cant believe it,,,, no takers on this stuff yet,,,, I figured at least the TP paper would have been gone in no time


Haha! This old saying comes to mind:
"They make more every day."


----------



## anlrolfe (Nov 28, 2014)

o8f150 said:


> I figured at least the TP paper would have been gone in no time



So much for the power of Christmas. Come on Dudes


----------



## David Young (Nov 28, 2014)

rich450es said:


> i also have a used flocked 041 farmboss air filter in good shape .....giving is fun ....lol


 I also have a 44 mm jug for either a 041 or 031 I can check if interested. Shipping only.


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 28, 2014)

I ruined a MS440 jug the other day. 

That means I have an OEM 044/440 piston that is a spare. 

Who wants it?


----------



## lone wolf (Nov 28, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> I ruined a MS440 jug the other day.
> 
> That means I have an OEM 044/440 piston that is a spare.
> 
> Who wants it?


I do.


----------



## David Young (Nov 28, 2014)

How'd you ruin the jug? I'd love to see an example of how you do port shapes. Did you port this. Would you be willing to part with it?


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 28, 2014)

lone wolf said:


> I do.



Send me an address.



David Young said:


> How'd you ruin the jug? I'd love to see an example of how you do port shapes. Did you port this. Would you be willing to part with it?



The jug went out with the trash....

I cut the finger ports too high.


----------



## lone wolf (Nov 28, 2014)

Sent


----------



## David Young (Nov 28, 2014)

S


Mastermind said:


> Send me an address.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Shame you looking for another jug?


----------



## anlrolfe (Nov 28, 2014)

I wish I had an 044 or 440. For now the 039 will just have to get-er-done.


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 28, 2014)

David Young said:


> S
> 
> 
> Shame you looking for another jug?



I had a spare set on the shelf David. I appreciate it though.


----------



## David Young (Nov 28, 2014)

anlrolfe said:


> I wish I had an 044 or 440. For now the 039 will just have to get-er-done.


Crying out loud brother sell the 039 on the bay and pony up a c note your there. You won't regret it or. Get that 026 ported with the money from the 039. You will not regret it gap filled


----------



## David Young (Nov 28, 2014)

Randy I have a question at For Hot Clams. I'd appreciate your input. Or I may end up calling you. 

That kinda sounds like a threat

Ok I'll stop talking


----------



## sweetjetskier (Nov 28, 2014)

Gentleman I have a stock Ford AM/FM radio, no tape, cd player, from a 2001 350 I bought new years ago. The radio was used for less than a week, I installed an aftermarket radio in it's place.

No pics right now. If anyone can use it, PM me and I will send it on it's way ASAP.

Happy holidays.

Chris


----------



## o8f150 (Nov 28, 2014)

anlrolfe said:


> So much for the power of Christmas. Come on Dudes


its called being a joke,,,,, the way the world is we ALL need to lighten up and have thick skin especially on here,,,,, if it offended you I appoligize,,,,
now on a good note,,,,, my wife will have to help me tomorrow to get it all together but I will have many loops of Windsor chain,,, most have only been filed 2 times or less,,, I will have the lengths and all info with a pic of them,,,,, right now I am on heavy pain pills due to my surgery and not feeling good at all,,, if I remember right I have 60,,,72 and 84 drive lengths,,, so watch sometime tomorrow for it,,, I have a bunch of new stihl chains I am going to go ahead and change over to


----------



## Poleman (Nov 28, 2014)

OK guys...you got me in the spirit of giving!!!! I have two items to give thus far.

1. I have a used 365 Husky P/C. Jug is mint and the piston was installed from the factory backwards...it has a slight grove on one side of the skirt but I think its fully functional.

2. I have a never used 044/440 P/C Big Bore kit 12mm. White box, not sure who made it. Nice clean casting. Can't use this anymore as all I have left for 44's is a 10mm, sold my other two.

PM me with your name and address if there is any interest. $5 pay pal for shipping.

Thanks everyone for many years of knowledge sharing and help and ideas!!! Lotta GREAT people here and I wanna try to pay ahead!!!

Merry Christmas!!!!!

Rich


----------



## Rockjock (Nov 28, 2014)

Flat47 said:


> Ok, here's an odd one. Anybody want this old head off a peavey? Solid piece, not at all rotted. Looks to be a newer one - probably not vintage. I picked it up several years ago with the intentions of making a new handle. Labonville used to have replacement handles. Please pay shipping.


I would like that where you located?


----------



## David Young (Nov 28, 2014)

o8f150 said:


> its called being a joke,,,,, the way the world is we ALL need to lighten up and have thick skin especially on here,,,,, if it offended you I appoligize,,,,
> now on a good note,,,,, my wife will have to help me tomorrow to get it all together but I will have many loops of Windsor chain,,, most have only been filed 2 times or less,,, I will have the lengths and all info with a pic of them,,,,, right now I am on heavy pain pills due to my surgery and not feeling good at all,,, if I remember right I have 60,,,72 and 84 drive lengths,,, so watch sometime tomorrow for it,,, I have a bunch of new stihl chains I am going to go ahead and change over to


Why don't you offer up some pain pills. Just sayin


----------



## Milkman31 (Nov 28, 2014)

Ok this is what I have as of now. Don't know if anyone would need it lol! 57dl #10 chain used but still lots of life left will need a good oiling.

And I have a useable buck 121 the case is a little dry but still can be used PM your name and add and I'll send either out to you.


----------



## 2stroker (Nov 28, 2014)

Poleman said:


> OK guys...you got me in the spirit of giving!!!! I have two items to give thus far.
> 
> 1. I have a used 365 Husky P/C. Jug is mint and the piston was installed from the factory backwards...it has a slight grove on one side of the skirt but I think its fully functional.
> 
> ...


----------



## David Young (Nov 28, 2014)

Poleman said:


> OK guys...you got me in the spirit of giving!!!! I have two items to give thus far.
> 
> 1. I have a used 365 Husky P/C. Jug is mint and the piston was installed from the factory backwards...it has a slight grove on one side of the skirt but I think its fully functional.
> 
> ...


Pm scent


----------



## z71mike (Nov 28, 2014)

David Young said:


> Pm scent


What did it smell like? Klotz?


----------



## David Young (Nov 28, 2014)

z71mike said:


> What did it smell like? Klotz?


Yessir


----------



## gunrush128 (Nov 28, 2014)

Okay, I've got some more stuff that needs a good home. I just ask that you pay actual shipping cost. 

Used laminated Husky Lg mount bar. 18" 3/8" pitch 68DL .058





New Rocky Heated insoles. Sz 11 but might fit others




Lightly used Memorex iHome for older style iPhone or iPod. 





This is fun! [emoji2] Merry Christmas!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whiskers (Nov 28, 2014)

z71mike said:


> What did it smell like? Klotz?



You beat me to it after reading the oil thread.


----------



## Poleman (Nov 28, 2014)

Thanks for the "WARM WISHES"!!!!!

BOTH P/C's are spoken for!!!!!

Rich


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 28, 2014)

David Young said:


> Pm scent


What's that smell like


----------



## lwn9186 (Nov 28, 2014)

gunrush128 said:


> Okay, I've got some more stuff that needs a good home. I just ask that you pay actual shipping cost.
> 
> Used laminated Husky Lg mount bar. 18" 3/8" pitch 68DL .058
> 
> ...



I will take the insoles!


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 28, 2014)

Some really nice stuff you guys are putting up here!


----------



## gr8mac (Nov 28, 2014)

I'll take the Buck Knife!


----------



## Poleman (Nov 28, 2014)

Thank You, Brad for getting this started!!!!


----------



## Milkman31 (Nov 28, 2014)

gr8mac said:


> I'll take the Buck Knife!


I send it out Monday.


----------



## wigglesworth (Nov 28, 2014)

Poleman said:


> OK guys...you got me in the spirit of giving!!!! I have two items to give thus far.
> 
> 1. I have a used 365 Husky P/C. Jug is mint and the piston was installed from the factory backwards...it has a slight grove on one side of the skirt but I think its fully functional.
> 
> ...



I could use the P&C if it's a closed port...




Milkman31 said:


> Ok this is what I have as of now. Don't know if anyone would need it lol! 57dl #10 chain used but still lots of life left will need a good oiling.View attachment 382654
> View attachment 382655
> And I have a useable buck 121 the case is a little dry but still can be used PM your name and add and I'll send either out to you. View attachment 382656




Imma HUGE buck knife fan. Awesome gift!!


----------



## David Young (Nov 28, 2014)

blsnelling said:


> What's that smell like


Warm apple pie.... My favorite


----------



## David Young (Nov 28, 2014)

wigglesworth said:


> I could use the P&C if it's a closed port...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like your Window of opportunity closed mr pella. Hahahahaha


----------



## David Young (Nov 28, 2014)

David Young said:


> Looks like your Window of opportunity closed mr pella. Hahahahaha




The good news is you never know when another will pop up


----------



## wigglesworth (Nov 28, 2014)

David Young said:


> Looks like your Window of opportunity closed mr pella. Hahahahaha



Lol. It happens. 

How u been?


----------



## GNDPNDR (Nov 28, 2014)

I know I am still one of the newbies here on this site but I just wanted to give back a little compared to how much knowledge and respect for both chainsaws and the chainsaw community alike I have gained in such a short period!! I have a new set of pro-safety felling spikes (only mounted) and 2 extra inside spikes as well (4). Thanks and Happy Holidays!!





I believe these will fit numerous saws, this set was for a 660


----------



## rich450es (Nov 28, 2014)

pm sent on the spikes


----------



## skippysphins (Nov 28, 2014)

I will take the felling dawgs or spikes.
Ty
Chris


----------



## GNDPNDR (Nov 28, 2014)

Sorry Chris, rich450 sent me a message right before you posted.


----------



## skippysphins (Nov 28, 2014)

NP merry Christmas


----------



## rich450es (Nov 28, 2014)

i just need 1 set so if chris can use the rest merry xmass


----------



## David Young (Nov 28, 2014)

wigglesworth said:


> Lol. It happens.
> 
> How u been?


Well they dropped the beastiality charges so let's just say I'm sitting high on the hog.


----------



## GNDPNDR (Nov 28, 2014)

I stand corrected. The two dogs that are left are for the outside, not the inside, sorry guys.


----------



## stevetheboatguy (Nov 28, 2014)

Farm tec ms361 piston. New in the box. Missing rings.
Was mixed in a box I bought at a swap meet. Have no clue if they are any good or not, but it's free to whoever wants/needs it.


----------



## rich450es (Nov 28, 2014)

for the stuff i am giving away in post #9, 44 and 45 i will pay the shipping guys ...........


----------



## Red97 (Nov 28, 2014)

Great thread.
I have
1 16" homelite sxl hard tip, useable
1 18" homelite c series bar, should be useable
1 20" homelite xp series bar/ chain .404 .063 probably 50% useable
1 7/16x7 homelitec/xp spur drum little rust on outside good on clutch side
1 .325x8 Oregon rim small 7 spline brand new. Spoken for by Duane(Pa)









sorry wrong rim pictured.
pm me if you want first dibs on an item.
hate to do it but have to ask shipping cost for the bars.
Thank you all for all the shared information,

Merry Christmas!


----------



## old-cat (Nov 28, 2014)

If someone knows how to use an automotive valve seat runout indicator AND will put it to good use, let me know.
$90 + value, just pay shipping


----------



## Flat47 (Nov 28, 2014)

old-cat said:


> If someone knows how to use an automotive valve seat runout indicator AND will put it to good use, let me know.
> $90 + value, just pay shipping


Wow - this is awesome and depressing at the same time. Awesome that old-cat is offering this up...depressing that my stuff doesn't compare in quality.

This is an awesome thread! Thanks to everybody on here for all your help and selflessness.


----------



## Rockjock (Nov 28, 2014)

Spare compression tester. Sadly shipping to the US is prohibitive so it will have to be for those in the Cana of da


----------



## lasmacgod (Nov 28, 2014)

*All items spoken for*

I have the following items available for $5 shipping each package within the U.S. I should be able to get all the chains in one small flat rate if the boxes dont matter too much.

Please PM me if interested in anything to avoid me inadvertently overlooking a reply to this thread.

NOS OE bumper spike for a Homelite 330 and 360





One Husqvarna full chisel chain, .325, .058, 66dl, about 3/4 life remaining.





And last but not least, 3 Carlton semi-chisel chains, .325, .058, 66dl. The one with the least remaining life is pictured, guessing a bit over half. The other two have 3/4 life remaining.


----------



## Nate66n1 (Nov 28, 2014)

Finally I get to make some room in my loft/shop. Glad to see this thread again.


----------



## blk05crew (Nov 29, 2014)

I've got a spike with screws that fits Stihl 038 and 041 and probably some others but not sure what. PM me if you want it.


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Nov 29, 2014)

morewood said:


> I was waiting for this thread to come up. I have a 3400 Poulan, minus p/c(burned up). Yes it is taken apart, and yes, I believe it is mostly if not all there. I would like to give the whole thing away and not part it out if possible. PM me if you want it. I may be able to help with some of the shipping.
> 
> Shea
> 
> PS-I know there is probably more, just keep stepping over that one so it is fresh on the mind.


Conversation started


----------



## Flat47 (Nov 29, 2014)

Rockjock said:


> Spare compression tester. Sadly shipping to the US is prohibitive so it will have to be for those in the Cana of da


Very generous.


----------



## juttree (Nov 29, 2014)

I've got a few 036/360 things. Cylinder with what looks to be just transfer so it should clean up. Cylinder cover with a crack and missing tag but totally usable. Starter cover with a little bit too short rope and what looks to be husky handle, totally usable also. Just pay shipping.





ALL SPOKEN FOR.


----------



## tallfarmboy (Nov 29, 2014)

Merry Christmas everyone! I look forward to this thread every year... The generosity of members on this site is amazing... I'll be posting up some "stuff" later on.


----------



## jughead500 (Nov 29, 2014)

juttree said:


> I've got a few 036/360 things. Cylinder with what looks to be just transfer so it should clean up. Cylinder cover with a crack and missing tag but totally usable. Starter cover with a little bit too short rope and what looks to be husky handle, totally usable also. Just pay shipping.View attachment 382767
> View attachment 382768
> View attachment 382769
> View attachment 382770
> View attachment 382771


I could use that stuff.
Will be posting some stuff if i have time later today.


----------



## o8f150 (Nov 29, 2014)

I have to say this guys,,,,, this year tops past years for items,,, a lot of good stuff being offered up,,,,,, I will have those chains on here by dinner time,,, I hate asking her but I will need my wife to help me get them together,,, yes I know,, "he needs his wife to et some chains together??" yes I do,, I still not allowed to lift anything with my left arm + it still hurts like a SOB


----------



## jughead500 (Nov 29, 2014)

Hope that arm gets to feelin better soon 08.


----------



## Ironworker (Nov 29, 2014)

Hey Brad I'll take that 661 when you're done porting it


----------



## fearofpavement (Nov 29, 2014)

Spoken for. I will check through my used chains and maybe post up some of those. I have a number of chains that don't fit what I use most.

I will offer up a chain. Tell me what pitch, gauge and dl count you need and I'll see if I can match your need. (and if you have a 72" bar, go away!)


----------



## Ironworker (Nov 29, 2014)

One 20" and two new 16" pm me address and I will send shipping cost no PayPal usps MO only


----------



## sefh3 (Nov 29, 2014)

I love these threads. Merry Christmas everyone. I'm sure I have something for someone.


----------



## tbone75 (Nov 29, 2014)

o8f150 said:


> I have to say this guys,,,,, this year tops past years for items,,, a lot of good stuff being offered up,,,,,, I will have those chains on here by dinner time,,, I hate asking her but I will need my wife to help me get them together,,, yes I know,, "he needs his wife to et some chains together??" yes I do,, I still not allowed to lift anything with my left arm + it still hurts like a SOB


Take it easy ya Ol Phart , don't go hurting that arm !!


----------



## half_full (Nov 29, 2014)

gunrush128 said:


> Okay, I've got some more stuff that needs a good home. I just ask that you pay actual shipping cost.
> 
> Used laminated Husky Lg mount bar. 18" 3/8" pitch 68DL .058



I could use the bar. I'll send a PM


----------



## atpchas (Nov 29, 2014)

Would love to see this stuff find a new home. All available for shipping.
PM me if there is something you want, I may not catch a response in this thread.

First, a box of Husky 235R trimmer parts. (These are GONE.)



Next, a Husky filter for Lord knows what and a jug which I think is for a 268. It doesn't appear to have any scoring or transfer. (These are GONE.)



Then a bunch of Stihl stuff.
Top row: 3 028 items (note recoil is 3-bolt), starter on the right end needs a spring (recoil & cover GONE)
2nd row: AF base for 1130 saws, slightly used 08S spur drive, 020 hand guard, 050 AF cover
3rd row: incomplete clutch cover and brake handle for 192T, AF and cover f0r 088 (I think), and an 056 fan that someone thought needed to be lots lighter (192T handle & 088 cover GONE)



I have many loops like this - Carlton N1, used but never sharpened, 57 drive links of 3/8LP. (Some loops gone, MANY left)
Will put 6 in a USPS flat rate box.



Three loops of what it says in the photo. Used but maybe never sharpened (don't recall for sure). (These are GONE.)



Last, 2 loops with 81 DLs, one is Oregon 3/8 .050 chisel, one is mystery maker 3/8 .050 semi.
Both used but have many sharpenings left unless you really rock 'em.


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 29, 2014)

I've got a MS460 STD bore Mako top end, and a BB top end. 

Pick one.....I'd rather not see one guy grab em both.


----------



## skippysphins (Nov 29, 2014)

Randy I will take one


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 29, 2014)

Which one?


----------



## skippysphins (Nov 29, 2014)

Pm sent


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 29, 2014)

OK Chris got the STD bore......who wants the BB?


----------



## avason (Nov 29, 2014)

Great stuff to be had here for sure!!


----------



## z71mike (Nov 29, 2014)

No doubt! Killin it this year guys.


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 29, 2014)

These Mako kits are pretty good. The rings need to be swapped out for either OEM or Cabers though.

I tested a bunch......and I didn't bother with these because they would free port after cutting the base.


----------



## Chris_In_VT (Nov 29, 2014)

I think this is great! It's a good way for newer members to get to know people, and really shows what this community is all about 

Anyways, I found some stuff.
Only asking actual shipping cost.

Jonsered 2171 air filter cover, has a crack in it, crack is probably worse than it looks in the picture. Also have a switch for 2171\372xpg heated handles. *Switch claimed, air filter cover still available!*

[photo="medium"]2210[/photo] Jonsered 920 chainbrake parts. No band, sorry. Also the STOP switch plate and nut, but no switch. *CLAIMED*

[photo="medium"]2211[/photo] Jonsered 670 Super II chain tensioner. I have two of these. *CLAIMED*

[photo="medium"]2212[/photo] Various Jonsered 670 parts- 1 air filter horn brand new, 1 new piston ring, I think it's OEM but can't confirm, 1 stop switch (large size, there are 2 sizes for this saw) and 2 (I think?) aluminum chain catchers. *CLAIMED*

[photo="medium"]2213[/photo]


----------



## Jacob J. (Nov 29, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> OK Chris got the STD bore......who wants the BB?



I'll try that Big Bore kit if it's still available Randy. I got a fire fighting saw that would be a good candidate.


----------



## o8f150 (Nov 29, 2014)

ok,,,, here you go guys,,,,, I have 3 loops of Windsor 3/8,,50 gauge,, 60 drivers semi chisel,, 2 has been sharpened a couple of times and I believe 1 is still new,,,, also,,,, NOT PICTURED is 2 loops of carlton chisel,, 3/8,, 50 gauge,, 84 drivers,,1 of them is 1 time sharpened and the other is new,,,,,, I did have some 72 driver loops but those are going to main already,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, I have a bunch of new loops of stihl that's been sitting on the shelf for over a year so I decided this would be a good time to change over to those,, I probably will never wear a chain out in the rest of my life time,, I am pretty sure I can fit each bunch into a small priority box,,, ohhhh yea,,, shipping will be on my dime unless they are going out of the country


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 29, 2014)

It's yours. 

Send me an address.


----------



## o8f150 (Nov 29, 2014)

atpchas said:


> Would love to see this stuff find a new home. All available for shipping.
> PM me if there is something you want, I may not catch a response in this thread.
> 
> I have many loops like this - Carlton N1, used but never sharpened, 57 drive links of 3/8LP.
> ...


if no one wants any of these I would like to have several of them,,,, thanks


----------



## gunrush128 (Nov 29, 2014)

Okay, here's a good one for ya...
If someone wants to pay shipping, I have a Chicago Electric Chainsaw Sharpener that I will give to a good home. I've only used it about 6 times. I just prefer to hand file. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cobey (Nov 29, 2014)

o8f150 said:


> if no one wants any of these I would like to have several of them,,,, thanks


 pm sent


----------



## z71mike (Nov 29, 2014)

Chris_In_VT said:


> I think this is great! It's a good way for newer members to get to know people, and really shows what this community is all about
> 
> Anyways, I found some stuff.
> Only asking actual shipping cost.
> ...


I'm having trouble loading the pics. Anyone else or just me?


----------



## gunrush128 (Nov 29, 2014)

[emoji319]


----------



## AKDoug (Nov 29, 2014)

atpchas said:


> Would love to see this stuff find a new home. All available for shipping.
> PM me if there is something you want, I may not catch a response in this thread.
> 
> First, a box of Husky 235R trimmer parts.
> ...


 Sending you a PM about that 268 cylinder...


----------



## skippysphins (Nov 29, 2014)

I trying to figure out what to put up here for my extended family to pick from . I am more than likely going to put up some files and 1 or 2 new chains .
Chris


----------



## gunrush128 (Nov 29, 2014)

gunrush128 said:


> Okay, here's a good one for ya...
> If someone wants to pay shipping, I have a Chicago Electric Chainsaw Sharpener that I will give to a good home. I've only used it about 6 times. I just prefer to hand file.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Taken by Philbert


----------



## o8f150 (Nov 29, 2014)

o8f150 said:


> ok,,,, here you go guys,,,,, I have 3 loops of Windsor 3/8,,50 gauge,, 60 drivers semi chisel,, 2 has been sharpened a couple of times and I believe 1 is still new,,,, also,,,, NOT PICTURED is 2 loops of carlton chisel,, 3/8,, 50 gauge,, 84 drivers,,1 of them is 1 time sharpened and the other is new,,,,,, I did have some 72 driver loops but those are going to main already,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, I have a bunch of new loops of stihl that's been sitting on the shelf for over a year so I decided this would be a good time to change over to those,, I probably will never wear a chain out in the rest of my life time,, I am pretty sure I can fit each bunch into a small priority box,,, ohhhh yea,,, shipping will be on my dime unless they are going out of the country
> View attachment 382844


ok,,, ALL chains are spoken for,,, will be sending them all out monday


----------



## leecopland (Nov 29, 2014)

djones said:


> I have a variety of PM 10-10 parts that I would gladly donate for the cost of shipping. Just name your poison and I should have it for you.


I could use the black plastic spacer that surrounds the recoil. P1H1B7 happy to pay postage to Canada

Lee


----------



## blk05crew (Nov 29, 2014)

blk05crew said:


> I've got a spike with screws that fits Stihl 038 and 041 and probably some others but not sure what. PM me if you want it.View attachment 382742



Spike is headed to a new home


----------



## leecopland (Nov 29, 2014)

gunrush128 said:


> Okay, I've got some more stuff that needs a good home. I just ask that you pay actual shipping cost.
> 
> Used laminated Husky Lg mount bar. 18" 3/8" pitch 68DL .058
> 
> ...


----------



## gunrush128 (Nov 29, 2014)

Sorry Lee but those are already spoken for. All that I have left is the ihome


----------



## leecopland (Nov 29, 2014)

gunrush128 said:


> Sorry Lee but those are already spoken for. All that I have left is the ihome


OK Thanks for donating, Happy Christmas!


----------



## whitedogone (Nov 29, 2014)

atpchas said:


> Would love to see this stuff find a new home. All available for shipping.
> PM me if there is something you want, I may not catch a response in this thread.
> 
> First, a box of Husky 235R trimmer parts.
> ...



Pm sent on the 3/8x.50 chain.


----------



## Chris_In_VT (Nov 29, 2014)

z71mike said:


> I'm having trouble loading the pics. Anyone else or just me?



Having trouble loading the pictures from my post or pictures in general?

I had trouble because I hit reply before previewing and didn't have the right pictures in... So I had to repost it


----------



## lone wolf (Nov 29, 2014)




----------



## lone wolf (Nov 29, 2014)

Pics are working.


----------



## Red97 (Nov 29, 2014)

lone wolf said:


> View attachment 382880


 I will take the antlers good dog chew toys.


----------



## z71mike (Nov 29, 2014)

Chris_In_VT said:


> Having trouble loading the pictures from my post or pictures in general?
> 
> I had trouble because I hit reply before previewing and didn't have the right pictures in... So I had to repost it


Just your post. All other pics loaded. I am using Tapatalk. Wonder if that has something to do with it.


----------



## Chris_In_VT (Nov 29, 2014)

z71mike said:


> Just your post. All other pics loaded. I am using Tapatalk. Wonder if that has something to do with it.


That's weird. I don't know, maybe that's it.

If you want, I can send you a picture of something in a PM, maybe that'll work.
Only got the 2171 air filter cover left though.


----------



## z71mike (Nov 29, 2014)

Chris_In_VT said:


> That's weird. I don't know, maybe that's it.
> 
> If you want, I can send you a picture of something in a PM, maybe that'll work.
> Only got the 2171 air filter cover left though.


That's Ok. I don't have any Jonnys. Just wanted to verify the pics before I throw my phone [emoji1]


----------



## redoakneck (Nov 29, 2014)

lone wolf said:


> View attachment 382880



Nice !¡!! You get that at the zoo????


----------



## lone wolf (Nov 29, 2014)

redoakneck said:


> Nice !¡!! You get that at the zoo????


No my friend got it, amazing .


----------



## Red97 (Nov 29, 2014)

lone wolf said:


> No my friend got it, amazing .


 
Dang, you mean my dog don't get the antlers now? I gotta go break the news to him, wish me luck


----------



## lone wolf (Nov 29, 2014)

Red97 said:


> Dang, you mean my dog don't get the antlers now? I gotta go break the news to him, wish me luck


Poor little pooch.


----------



## jughead500 (Nov 29, 2014)

lone wolf said:


> View attachment 382880


Good lord


----------



## redoakneck (Nov 29, 2014)

Any idea what that weighed??? Antler score???
That thing is huge!!! I would have crapped myself !!!


----------



## Jacob J. (Nov 29, 2014)

lone wolf said:


> Pics are working.



That might be a Boone & Crockett mount there.


----------



## MnSam (Nov 29, 2014)

atpchas said:


> Would love to see this stuff find a new home. All available for shipping.
> PM me if there is something you want, I may not catch a response in this thread.
> Next, a Husky filter for Lord knows what and a jug which I think is for a 268. It doesn't appear to have any scoring or transfer.
> View attachment 382828



Pm'd on the Husky filter.


----------



## Welder56 (Nov 29, 2014)

If anybody in Canada needs non - HD filter parts for a stihl 044 pm me. I can post pictures tomorrow

Sorry for discriminating to only Canada but my paypal is screwed up and I'll pay shipping anywhere in Canada. Unless someone really needs it in the US and wants to send a MO for exact shipping

Merry Christmas Everyone. I love this site and hope I can help someone out


----------



## kz1000 (Nov 29, 2014)

For this years contribution I have 14 and a 16" Homelite small pattern bars. If you need one it's send a pm and thank the Lord for the good friends on this site. MERRY CHRISTMAS!


----------



## stevetheboatguy (Nov 29, 2014)

Is that a wild thing in the background?


----------



## Tractorsaw1 (Nov 29, 2014)

lone wolf said:


> No my friend got it, amazing .


Your friend needs to school me, I would be happy with 1 that scores half of that!


----------



## bigbadbob (Nov 29, 2014)

Rockjock said:


> Spare compression tester. Sadly shipping to the US is prohibitive so it will have to be for those in the Cana of da
> 
> PM Sent


----------



## David Young (Nov 29, 2014)

Jugs with pictures 

I think I have an 041 cylinder. Looks fine 44 mm. 

49mm 570? Snag on the bottom of 1 transfer

2 51mm jugs 575/576?

One I think will be ok if you mill the squish it has streaking in the cylinder can feel any bumps. Should clean up

One swallowed a nut in the fresh air intake I don't think it would bother 

Let me know if they are anything you can use.


----------



## pastryguyhawaii (Nov 29, 2014)

I have a NIB Mako 066 P/C kit I will give to someone. I will cover the shipping.


----------



## lwn9186 (Nov 29, 2014)

pastryguyhawaii said:


> I have a NIB Mako 066 P/C kit I will give to someone. I will cover the shipping.



PM sent on the cylinder.


----------



## Big_Wood (Nov 29, 2014)

David Young said:


> Jugs with pictures
> 
> I think I have an 041 cylinder. Looks fine 44 mm.
> 
> ...



i could use a 576 jug



pastryguyhawaii said:


> I have a NIB Mako 066 P/C kit I will give to someone. I will cover the shipping.



and this 066 just please. i've been watching this thread since yesterday and everythinggets claimed before i see them.


----------



## Big_Wood (Nov 29, 2014)

lwn9186 said:


> PM sent on the cylinder.



damn you  LOL


----------



## skippysphins (Nov 29, 2014)

Pm sent on 2 items to 2 different posters
Ty
Chris


----------



## whitedogone (Nov 29, 2014)

westcoaster90 said:


> damn you  LOL


 
Now there's the Christmas spirit


----------



## z71mike (Nov 29, 2014)

Hahaha


----------



## Big_Wood (Nov 29, 2014)

whitedogone said:


> Now there's the Cristmas spirit



i'm totally cool with giving whenever i can and am full of the christmas spirit. i give stuff away throughout the whole year here to people i don't know. just seems like there are a bunch of greedy members who sit at the computer all day and claim claim claim non stop every year. claim what you need instead of taking what you can. i don't mean to be a poor sport or bring anyone down, just calling it like i see it. i've tried to get involved in the christmas thread every year i've been here but it always turns like this. christmas is all about giving in my house but unfortunetly the saw vultures ruin it here on AS. i'm just gonna avoid it again this year. you guys have fun.


----------



## Jacob J. (Nov 29, 2014)

westcoaster90 said:


> christmas is all about giving in my house but unfortunetly the saw vultures ruin it here on AS. i'm just gonna avoid it again this year. you guys have fun.



I haven't seen any of that in this thread so far this year. There are a lot of us who have already given away 30 items for every one we claim. Last year's thread was way more of a free-for-all.


----------



## Big_Wood (Nov 29, 2014)

Jacob J. said:


> I haven't seen any of that in this thread so far this year. There are a lot of us who have already given away 30 items for every one we claim. Last year's thread was way more of a free-for-all.



i know you are a giver J.J. i'm surely not talking about alot of guys here. there are a few members in particular here this year i am noticing go **** wild. it's ok though cause i really don't care if everyone else is ok with it. i'll just go my own way. when i see particular members do what they do they get put on the "never give anything free to him" list.


----------



## fearofpavement (Nov 29, 2014)

Participating in this thread is certainly optional for everyone. I think it's sorta fun myself.


----------



## Knobby57 (Nov 29, 2014)

This thread is great . I'll be posting a few things in the am . You are a great bunch of guys 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flat47 (Nov 29, 2014)

Knobby57 said:


> This thread is great . I'll be posting a few things in the am . You are a great bunch of guys
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I completely agree - the generousity is astounding.


----------



## Marshy (Nov 29, 2014)

Flat47 said:


> Ok, here's an odd one. Anybody want this old head off a peavey? Solid piece, not at all rotted. Looks to be a newer one - probably not vintage. I picked it up several years ago with the intentions of making a new handle. Labonville used to have replacement handles. Please pay shipping.



I could use that peavey if its still available, PM inbound. Merry X-mas!

I'll have to go dig and see if I can contribute...


----------



## pastryguyhawaii (Nov 29, 2014)

pastryguyhawaii said:


> I have a NIB Mako 066 P/C kit I will give to someone. I will cover the shipping.



P/C is spoken for. It's heading to Ironworker.


----------



## Sierradmax (Nov 29, 2014)

I have a set of spikes for a 346xp. All I ask is for a donation to a charity below & shipping cost which will be $5.70.
http://nathansangels.com/
To simplify things, paypal to my account and I will transfer funds in honor of the donor.


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 29, 2014)

Those are some damn fine spikes.


----------



## MnSam (Nov 29, 2014)

Those look awesome!


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Nov 29, 2014)

More Husky Spikes, sorry, I used the chain catcher on another saw. CLAIMED!


----------



## HTTR (Nov 30, 2014)

What a great thread!
I don't have much, but will be willing to give the extra parts I do have to anybody who can use them. All I ask is for actual shipping cost on the large items.
2 new Husqvarna Air Filters that should work on: 362 365 371and 372* . Claimed*
Husqvarna 362 THROTTLE LOCKOUT part no. 503 55 66-01 *Claimed *and 266 throttle spring part no. 501 42 41-01.
I also have 4 homelight flywheels part no. 5429 004 6 295
1- stihl 460 pull cord cover. (One of the screw holes is broken.)


----------



## Jon1212 (Nov 30, 2014)

HTTR said:


> What a great thread!
> I don't have much, but will be willing to give the extra parts I do have to anybody who can use them. All I ask is for actual shipping cost on the large items.
> 2 new Husqvarna Air Filters that should work on: 362 365 371and 372.
> Husqvarna 362 THROTTLE LOCKOUT part no. 503 55 66-01 and 266 throttle spring part no. 501 42 41-01.
> ...


I could use one of the air filters.


----------



## HTTR (Nov 30, 2014)

Jon1212 said:


> I could use one of the air filters.


Great, please pm your address.


----------



## rich450es (Nov 30, 2014)

i almost wish i owned a husky just to run them dogs .........almost lol


----------



## cgraham1 (Nov 30, 2014)

rich450es said:


> i almost wish i owned a husky just to run them dogs .........almost lol


Those look like they fit a 357xp/359.


----------



## Jon1212 (Nov 30, 2014)

HTTR said:


> Great, please pm your address.


Thank you. PM sent.


----------



## skippysphins (Nov 30, 2014)

I could use a 372 air filter. Pm sent
Ty
Chris


----------



## sachsmo (Nov 30, 2014)

I had a thread just for 'asking' last year.

It was a hoot (a couple times).


----------



## 7hpjim (Nov 30, 2014)

Sierradmax said:


> I have a set of spikes for a 346xp. All I ask is for a donation to a charity below & shipping cost which will be $5.70.
> http://nathansangels.com/
> To simplify things, paypal to my account and I will transfer funds in honor of the donor.


PM sent to Santa


----------



## tbone75 (Nov 30, 2014)

Jacob J. said:


> I haven't seen any of that in this thread so far this year. There are a lot of us who have already given away 30 items for every one we claim. Last year's thread was way more of a free-for-all.


Have to say I have noticed a little of it already .
I will put something up before I take anything . Got sumpin I think will go real fast ! LOL Gonna be hard to keep up with such nice stuff being offered up already !!


----------



## Flat47 (Nov 30, 2014)

Peavey is headed to Tug. 
Thanks everybody! Happy Holidays!


----------



## MS460WOODCHUCK (Nov 30, 2014)

Duane(Pa) said:


> View attachment 382963
> 
> 
> More Husky Spikes, sorry, I used the chain catcher on another saw.


Are these still available? If so I could use them.


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Nov 30, 2014)

MS460WOODCHUCK said:


> Are these still available? If so I could use them.


Claimed by MS460 WoodChuck. Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## tbone75 (Nov 30, 2014)

First up I have (2) new AM 350 Husky top end kits , 45mm .

2nd 1 - 038 mag new AM top end kit ,52mm
3rd. - 55 Husky new AM top end kit ,46mm open port .

4th. - 372 Husky BB kit , new AM 52mm .

Then 4 of these Oregon .404 repair link kits. #24031

Tried to do better than the last few years ! LOL

Shipping is on me to the lower 48 .

Merry Christmas and happy Holidays !!

Please send a PM with info .


----------



## MnSam (Nov 30, 2014)

John, you rock.


----------



## sachsmo (Nov 30, 2014)

Dang Bone,

you are too kind, guess I won't be able to slap your hand this year?



YUP these threads should be called grabbing threads.

But it does feel good to give something not used new life.

Good for all you guys!


----------



## tbone75 (Nov 30, 2014)

tbone75 said:


> First up I have (2) new AM 350 Husky top end kits , 45mm .View attachment 383005
> View attachment 383006
> 2nd 1 - 038 mag new AM top end kit ,52mm
> 3rd. - 55 Husky new AM top end kit ,46mm open port .
> ...


One more thing , I am slow at getting things sent out ! But it will be there by Christmas !


----------



## sefh3 (Nov 30, 2014)

That's a hell of a deal John.


----------



## tbone75 (Nov 30, 2014)

sefh3 said:


> That's a hell of a deal John.


After everything these guys did for me a year ago , trying to give a little back !


----------



## tbone75 (Nov 30, 2014)

sachsmo said:


> Dang Bone,
> 
> you are too kind, guess I won't be able to slap your hand this year?
> 
> ...


You Ol Rotten Azz ! LOL
Good to see ya Mo !!


----------



## stevetheboatguy (Nov 30, 2014)

Pm sent about the 55 kit. I think morewood has a good use for it. 
I would love to have the 372 kit, but I don't have a 372 to use it on yet hahahaha. Someone will be getting a heck of a deal.


----------



## gunrush128 (Nov 30, 2014)

It's stuff like this that turn a forum into a community! The generosity is unbelievable here guys! Great job! Merry Christmas!


----------



## tbone75 (Nov 30, 2014)

The 372 BB kit and 55 Husky are spoken for !


----------



## kz1000 (Nov 30, 2014)

Wow! Santa 75, you are awesome!


----------



## gunrush128 (Nov 30, 2014)

To the 4 people that claimed the stuff I had to offer, your stuff is packaged and ready to ship out in the morning!


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 30, 2014)

Nice. 

You guys are awesome.


----------



## Homelite410 (Nov 30, 2014)

200 posts in!!! Sorry im late guys! I will look at home and im sure there is a spare chain vise laying around.......


----------



## whitedogone (Nov 30, 2014)

Could use the 038 mag new AM top end kit Tbone


----------



## whitedogone (Nov 30, 2014)

whitedogone said:


> New 18" oregon bar....no chain.....no packaging. Send me PayPal for postage..... most likely around $5


 
Just bumping if someone is looking for one of these.....post #20 in thread


----------



## tbone75 (Nov 30, 2014)

Chain repair links is all that be left !

Merry Christmas


----------



## gunrush128 (Nov 30, 2014)

Any fellow gun owners out there that have a beloved Colt Python? If so, I have a Hogue Monogrip that I'm not using...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flat47 (Nov 30, 2014)

Anybody want an air filter and mount from a Husky 365 X-Torq? It's the low-top style and a good used flocked filter. 
(The filter mount/elbow/horn/whatever is specific to the 365/372 X-Torq's - different bolt hole locations than the XP's.)


----------



## tbone75 (Nov 30, 2014)

Flat47 said:


> Anybody want an air filter and mount from a Husky 365 X-Torq? It's the low-top style and a good used flocked filter.
> (The filter mount/elbow/horn/whatever is specific to the 365/372 X-Torq's - different bolt hole locations than the XP's.)


Yes !! LOL


----------



## Flat47 (Nov 30, 2014)

tbone75 said:


> Yes !! LOL


Send me a pm. Pretty sure I've got the low top cover too.


----------



## tbone75 (Nov 30, 2014)

Flat47 said:


> Send me a pm. Pretty sure I've got the low top cover too.


Done !


----------



## HTTR (Nov 30, 2014)

skippysphins said:


> I could use a 372 air filter. Pm sent
> Ty
> Chris


Great, you got it.


----------



## djones (Nov 30, 2014)

leecopland said:


> I could use the black plastic spacer that surrounds the recoil. P1H1B7 happy to pay postage to Canada
> 
> Lee


If I have one that's not broken, it's yours. I'll go check and get back to you.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Nov 30, 2014)

I've got a Carlton 16" A1 square ground racing chain that is up for grabs. Would be great for anyone attending a GTG.


----------



## skippysphins (Nov 30, 2014)

Merry Christmas guys I am putting these gifts out brand new Stihl 3/8 .050 20 inch rsf chain with 2 brand new files . pm me .
Merry Christmas !
Ty
Chris


----------



## skippysphins (Nov 30, 2014)

Merry Christmas guys not up is a 3/8 .050
28 rsf brand new Stihl chain and 2 brand new 7/32 hand files . pm me.
Merry Christmas 
Ty
Chris


----------



## Homelite410 (Nov 30, 2014)

Good thread guys!


----------



## skippysphins (Nov 30, 2014)

skippysphins said:


> Merry Christmas guys I am putting these gifts out brand new Stihl 3/8 .050 20 inch rsf chain with 2 brand new files . pm me .
> Merry Christmas !
> Ty
> Chris


This one is spoken for merry Christmas!
Merry Christmas gunrush 128 hope you enjoy it .
Ty
Chris


----------



## jughead500 (Nov 30, 2014)

Going to put up some old nos tillotson carbs later guys.just as soon as i can find them.


----------



## skippysphins (Nov 30, 2014)

skippysphins said:


> Merry Christmas guys not up is a 3/8 .050
> 28 rsf brand new Stihl chain and 2 brand new 7/32 hand files . pm me.
> Merry Christmas
> Ty
> Chris


Merry Christmas low volt hope you enjoy this!
Ty 
Chris


----------



## skippysphins (Nov 30, 2014)

Both of my gifts will go out tomorrow by usps .
Merry Christmas


----------



## Four Paws (Nov 30, 2014)

First item I will offer is...

038 operators manual and blank warranty card. 

THIS ITEM IS HEADED TO A NEW HOME.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Nov 30, 2014)

Race chain went pretty fast already. Some bodies gonna kick some gtg butt!


----------



## z71mike (Nov 30, 2014)

Vultures!


----------



## fastLeo151 (Nov 30, 2014)

Homelite410 said:


> 200 posts in!!! Sorry im late guys! I will look at home and im sure there is a spare chain vise laying around.......



I'll jump on that vice if its not spoken for


----------



## tallfarmboy (Nov 30, 2014)

Ironworker said:


> View attachment 382774


Ironworker, pm sent about this bar...


----------



## MS460WOODCHUCK (Nov 30, 2014)

I am at the inlaws for thanksgiving right now trying to play on my phone with next to no signal. Once I get home I will see what I got to post on this thread. I just love this giving thread!


----------



## skippysphins (Nov 30, 2014)

I'm looking for more stuff to put in


----------



## tbone75 (Nov 30, 2014)

Headed back to the shop , never know , may find something else ?

404 chain repair links stihl here !!


----------



## skippysphins (Nov 30, 2014)

Isn't it amazing how stuff you can amass with the cad disorder!!


----------



## fastLeo151 (Nov 30, 2014)

Never opened Mac branded mix oil. Pm me the new owners address.


----------



## z71mike (Nov 30, 2014)

That's a good one.


----------



## wkeev (Nov 30, 2014)

I have a few saws I'll never get to , The first is a shinny 300 ,looks like the clutch is melted may need a few other parts . The 2'nd is a husky 36 not sure the story on this one. Just cover shipping . Merry Christmas
Wayne
The husky is spoken for .


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Nov 30, 2014)

Muffler body(no cover) 026 Stihl


----------



## KenJax Tree (Nov 30, 2014)

o8f150 said:


> I have to say this guys,,,,, this year tops past years for items,,, a lot of good stuff being offered up,,,,,, I will have those chains on here by dinner time,,, I hate asking her but I will need my wife to help me get them together,,, yes I know,, "he needs his wife to et some chains together??" yes I do,, I still not allowed to lift anything with my left arm + it still hurts like a SOB


Suck it up buttercup....put you're big girl panties on and get those chains out


----------



## gr8mac (Nov 30, 2014)

I'll take the husky wkeev!


----------



## half_full (Nov 30, 2014)

Craftsman 3.3 project. This saw looks like new. I got it as a non-runner that had been sitting for years. Cylinder has a groove in it from port to top. Piston looks new. Had 130 PSI compression prior to dis assembly. It's all there in a box. Pay actual shipping.
Claimed by Stevetheboatguy


----------



## wkeev (Nov 30, 2014)

gr8mac said:


> I'll take the husky wkeev!


The husky 36 went to Vic Hyman . I still have the shinny .


----------



## Ironworker (Nov 30, 2014)

tallfarmboy said:


> Ironworker, pm sent about this bar...


Everything is gone, had a lot of pm's so I only replyed to the first three.


----------



## MS460WOODCHUCK (Nov 30, 2014)

half_full said:


> Craftsman 3.3 project. This saw looks like new. I got it as a non-runner that had been sitting for years. Cylinder has a groove in it from port to top. Piston looks new. Had 130 PSI compression prior to dis assembly. It's all there in a box. Pay actual shipping.


I will take this if possible


----------



## Guido Salvage (Nov 30, 2014)

A new Oregon spur, # 29888 that fits small Macs.


----------



## tbone75 (Nov 30, 2014)

404 links are gone !

Happy Holidays everyone !


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Nov 30, 2014)

Still 028 spur .325 lots of life left


----------



## woodeneye (Nov 30, 2014)

I'll take wkeev's Shindaiwa 300 if it's not spoken for. Thanks a ton! I'll have to go rummage through the shed.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Nov 30, 2014)

Husky 137, 135 PSI, what you see is what you get. Yours for the cost of shipping.


----------



## skippysphins (Nov 30, 2014)

This site is a super tight family ! People are great ! May we all have a blessed Christmas ! 
Merry Christmas all.
Chris


----------



## Guido Salvage (Nov 30, 2014)

Husky tank assembly, not sure what it is off of but smaller than a 55. Yours for shipping.


----------



## skippysphins (Nov 30, 2014)

I am very glad to have joined such a great site . I have met some and want to meet more .
Chris


----------



## Guido Salvage (Nov 30, 2014)

Husky clutch cover, appears it might fit the small 1XX and 2XX series saws. Brake band has been broken on this one.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Nov 30, 2014)

137 is spoken for...


----------



## djones (Nov 30, 2014)

leecopland said:


> I could use the black plastic spacer that surrounds the recoil. P1H1B7 happy to pay postage to Canada
> 
> Lee


I do have one but it's in 3 pieces or at least it looks like it at the corners. You can have it if you want it.


----------



## 7hpjim (Nov 30, 2014)

Poulan micro parts saw, case is decent, u pay shipping, Savage 110 tactical RH takeoff stock, replaced it wit a choate, Stihl top handle frame for 075/76 same deal u pay shipping
Merry Christmas


----------



## 7hpjim (Nov 30, 2014)

And one more to OH members that are close, if you are short or just need a load of firewood, come on over and I will help you load your pickup out of my supply, seasoned stuff is 24" lengths, chunked stuff 16" to 18", first pm


----------



## skippysphins (Nov 30, 2014)

7hpjim said:


> And one more to OH members that are close, if you are short or just need a load of firewood, come on over and I will help you load your pickup out of my supply, seasoned stuff is 24" lengths, chunked stuff 16" to 18", first pm


Very nice !!


----------



## woodeneye (Nov 30, 2014)

That is indeed a nice gesture!


----------



## o8f150 (Nov 30, 2014)

if anyone wants a truck load of mini macs and wild things I will drive around western ky and get a load,,, all I would ask for is the shipping costs


----------



## o8f150 (Nov 30, 2014)

7hpjim said:


> And one more to OH members that are close, if you are short or just need a load of firewood, come on over and I will help you load your pickup out of my supply, seasoned stuff is 24" lengths, chunked stuff 16" to 18", first pm


I used to live in Hamilton ohio,,, does that count


----------



## skippysphins (Nov 30, 2014)

Just western NY ?


----------



## 7hpjim (Nov 30, 2014)

Still finding stuff, weedeater featherlite weed trimmer powerheads (2) both run, had bad non replaceable trimmer head bearings, snapper s17de straight shaft needs new gearbox and mounting hardware, McCulloch mt725 straight shaft needs trimmer head as said all run, pay shipping


----------



## 7hpjim (Nov 30, 2014)

o8f150 said:


> I used to live in Hamilton ohio,,, does that count


Gonna move to NKY next year, if I had bigger vehicles I could deliver but it wouldn't be until sometime after Feb, how about a bundle of kindling


----------



## o8f150 (Nov 30, 2014)

ok guys,,, just go ahead and flame me,, but so far there has been a lot of good things up for grabs,,, I know I will be sending out several chains tomorrow,,, but I am the type to keep up with the big boys so I am putting this up for grabs,,, all I ask is for the transportation, this is one of my prized possessions so I figured I would pass her on for someone else to enjoy,,,,,, oooohhhhhh yea,,, for the thin skinned people,,,ITS A JOKE,,,well maybe,, so lighten up,,,,, we ALL need a good laugh


----------



## o8f150 (Nov 30, 2014)

7hpjim said:


> Gonna move to NKY next year, if I had bigger vehicles I could deliver but it wouldn't be until sometime after Feb, how about a bundle of kindling


I have plenty of that,,, I will be up there in march to Erlanger area,, my old stomping ground,,, was born in Covington,,,,,,wait,,, I just checked,,, I still have 4 1/2 years worth of wood


----------



## cgraham1 (Nov 30, 2014)

o8f150 said:


> ok guys,,, just go ahead and flame me,, but so far there has been a lot of good things up for grabs,,, I know I will be sending out several chains tomorrow,,, but I am the type to keep up with the big boys so I am putting this up for grabs,,, all I ask is for the transportation, this is one of my prized possessions so I figured I would pass her on for someone else to enjoy,,,,,, oooohhhhhh yea,,, for the thin skinned people,,,ITS A JOKE,,,well maybe,, so lighten up,,,,, we ALL need a good laugh
> View attachment 383063


Dude. You have serious issues...


----------



## 7hpjim (Nov 30, 2014)

o8f150 said:


> I have plenty of that,,, I will be up there in march to Erlanger area,, my old stomping ground,,, was born in Covington,,,,,,wait,,, I just checked,,, I still have 4 1/2 years worth of wood


We need to be within sensible driving distance of Georgegetown, I am ahead 5 to 6 tears on fw, oh well start over


----------



## 7hpjim (Nov 30, 2014)

o8f150 said:


> ok guys,,, just go ahead and flame me,, but so far there has been a lot of good things up for grabs,,, I know I will be sending out several chains tomorrow,,, but I am the type to keep up with the big boys so I am putting this up for grabs,,, all I ask is for the transportation, this is one of my prized possessions so I figured I would pass her on for someone else to enjoy,,,,,, oooohhhhhh yea,,, for the thin skinned people,,,ITS A JOKE,,,well maybe,, so lighten up,,,,, we ALL need a good laugh
> View attachment 383063


I thought u said u would take GOOD care of my sister!!


----------



## o8f150 (Nov 30, 2014)

7hpjim said:


> I thought u said u would take GOOD care of my sister!!


I did,,, for the first 3 weeks


----------



## 7hpjim (Nov 30, 2014)

I would offer these but they are spoken for


----------



## 7hpjim (Nov 30, 2014)

o8f150 said:


> I did,,, for the first 3 weeks


WHOOOOOOOOOOHAHAHA


----------



## Definitive Dave (Nov 30, 2014)

shipping on me in USA, split elsewhere, one per member, yada, yada





In honor of the Randy's new oil thread, if you have already tried it, move along  CLAIMED




020T or MS200T recoil OEM, with new AM rope and handle, doesn't have spring or disc





complete good MS200T case, split needs seals, bearings feel fine - CLAIMED





034/036/MS360 sprocket NOS with surface rust





three bumper spikes for mid-sized Stihl saws all OEM, one slightly bent so the third claimant better own a hammer









Mystery Stihl OEM flywheel - no idea what it fits





Used generic OEM Stihl coil, a couple plug boots and a trio of NOS OEM stihl spring ends, various nonsense from the coils box all working


Also if anyone can help me figure out how to get rid of the giant pic in my sig I would appreciate it.


----------



## whitedogone (Nov 30, 2014)

Gotta try that h1r pm sent


----------



## o8f150 (Nov 30, 2014)

Definitive Dave said:


> shipping on me in USA, split elsewhere, one per member, yada, yada
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have seen where a lot of people like it,,, I havent tried it myself because I have never seen it around here,,,but then I never go into motorcycle shops if that where its sold


----------



## juttree (Nov 30, 2014)

I could use the 200t case Dave


----------



## Definitive Dave (Nov 30, 2014)

juttree said:


> I could use the 200t case Dave


PM the addy bro
DDave


----------



## Homelite410 (Nov 30, 2014)

Ooooohhhhhh H1R........


----------



## juttree (Nov 30, 2014)

Thank you Dave, I'll have to pull a few more things out to give away tomorrow. Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## rich450es (Nov 30, 2014)

i will take all these ....


----------



## tbone75 (Nov 30, 2014)

Dave I think you need least 2 more of each ! LOL


----------



## jughead500 (Nov 30, 2014)

1st up tilly hl159a.looks to fit a remington 754


----------



## wkeev (Nov 30, 2014)

woodeneye said:


> I'll take wkeev's Shindaiwa 300 if it's not spoken for. Thanks a ton! I'll have to go rummage through the shed.


Shinny 300 is spoken for .


----------



## MnSam (Nov 30, 2014)

I received this Stihl all in one bar adapter last year from Homelite410 in the Christmas thread. I Haven't needed it, maybe you do.

*Spoken for - going to gulity1*


----------



## tbone75 (Nov 30, 2014)

MnSam said:


> I received this Stihl all in one bar adapter last year from Homelite410 in the Christmas thread. I Haven't needed it, maybe you do.


He sure does nice work ! And I already have one. LOL


----------



## Homelite410 (Nov 30, 2014)

Thanks guys!


----------



## o8f150 (Nov 30, 2014)

tbone75 said:


> He sure does nice work ! And I already have one. LOL


now why is it john that I hardly ever see you post until this thread is started each year then you post like mad,,,,, in short terms I call that MOOCHING!!!!!!,,,, now on a serious note,,,,, remember that ms170 that you sent me a long while ago???? still runs as good now as it did then,,, it is still my go to limbing saw


----------



## tbone75 (Nov 30, 2014)

o8f150 said:


> now why is it john that I hardly ever see you post until this thread is started each year then you post like mad,,,,, in short terms I call that MOOCHING!!!!!!,,,, now on a serious note,,,,, remember that ms170 that you sent me a long while ago???? still runs as good now as it did then,,, it is still my go to limbing saw


Been meaning to ask if that little turd stihl ran ! LOL


----------



## o8f150 (Nov 30, 2014)

tbone75 said:


> Been meaning to ask if that little turd stihl ran ! LOL


runs dang good,,,, its the 1st saw I grab,,, I turned down a new price for it one day,,,, told the guy that saw meant to much to me to sell


----------



## tbone75 (Nov 30, 2014)

o8f150 said:


> runs dang good,,,, its the 1st saw I grab,,, I turned down a new price for it one day,,,, told the guy that saw meant to much to me to sell


Sell that little chit and get a good saw ! LOL


----------



## tbone75 (Nov 30, 2014)

o8f150 said:


> runs dang good,,,, its the 1st saw I grab,,, I turned down a new price for it one day,,,, told the guy that saw meant to much to me to sell


Sure happy the little thing is holding up for you !!


----------



## o8f150 (Nov 30, 2014)

tbone75 said:


> Sell that little chit and get a good saw ! LOL


I do,,,, 346 and 372 but for me that little turd is fantastic since it has the wt215 on it
seeeee


----------



## tbone75 (Nov 30, 2014)

o8f150 said:


> I do,,,, 346 and 372 but for me that little turd is fantastic since it has the wt215 on it
> seeeee



Not bad for all the different saws that went into that one ! LOL Don't member , 3 - 4 at least ? LOL


----------



## Derf (Nov 30, 2014)

o8f150 said:


> I do,,,, 346 and 372 but for me that little turd is fantastic since it has the wt215 on it
> seeeee




MMMMmmm, cookies... are you offering those up for free? Lol.

In honor of all the great advice I've received here in thanks to the community,

I've got a 395XP recoil cover I would like to offer up. 
Also a 372XP flywheel.
A 371/372XP chain guard flap.
And some 371(?) starter pawls.


----------



## MS460WOODCHUCK (Nov 30, 2014)

Bucking spikes..550xp, 041 and the two on the right are for a Partner P70.


----------



## MS460WOODCHUCK (Nov 30, 2014)

Filters on the left are to a 550xp and a ms290 both are used but in very good shape. I can't remember what the ones on the right are off of but they are both stihl. Money is thin right now with trying to do xmas and work slowing down so I have to ask for shipping on everything I am listing.


----------



## MS460WOODCHUCK (Nov 30, 2014)

Good starter cover to a 10-10, pm700 and such. The screen is there but it is missing a chunk of the plastic that is not the screen part.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Nov 30, 2014)

tbone75 said:


> First up I have (2) new AM 350 Husky top end kits , 45mm .View attachment 383005
> View attachment 383006
> 2nd 1 - 038 mag new AM top end kit ,52mm
> 3rd. - 55 Husky new AM top end kit ,46mm open port .
> ...



That 038 top end kit sure is getting around...LOL


----------



## tbone75 (Nov 30, 2014)

pioneerguy600 said:


> That 038 top end kit sure is getting around...LOL


Different one Jerry ! Yours is on my 038 ! Been there couple years now at least ! LOL That one is a Huztl . LOL I stihl have one more for my Nephews 038 I gotta build .......... some day???? LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Nov 30, 2014)

tbone75 said:


> Different one Jerry ! Yours is on my 038 ! Been there couple years now at least ! LOL That one is a Huztl . LOL I stihl have one more for my Nephews 038 I gotta build .......... some day???? LOL



Sorry John, that looked like my hand numbering on that box.


----------



## tbone75 (Nov 30, 2014)

pioneerguy600 said:


> Sorry John, that looked like my hand numbering on that box.[/QUOTE
> 
> Nope , that be me ! LOL
> 
> Dang you write bad as me ??


----------



## Vic Hyman (Nov 30, 2014)

Derf said:


> MMMMmmm, cookies... are you offering those up for free? Lol.
> 
> In honor of all the great advice I've received here in thanks to the community,
> 
> ...


Derf... PM sent


----------



## tbone75 (Nov 30, 2014)

o8f150 said:


> now why is it john that I hardly ever see you post until this thread is started each year then you post like mad,,,,, in short terms I call that MOOCHING!!!!!!,,,, now on a serious note,,,,, remember that ms170 that you sent me a long while ago???? still runs as good now as it did then,,, it is still my go to limbing saw


One more thing ya Ol Phart ! You notice how many post I have in bout 3 years ? And that isn't much posting this past year ! LOL And all on dial up !! LOL


----------



## kz1000 (Nov 30, 2014)

I have what I think might be a good add to the thread, if you haven't had a response in the same day of the post it is no longer gifted. I put up a couple of bars for free and didn't get a hit, so I would like to add other items of interest but not end up paying shipping for 10 items that were free.


----------



## z71mike (Nov 30, 2014)

kz1000 said:


> I have what I think might be a good add to the thread, if you haven't had a response in the same day of the post it is no longer gifted. I put up a couple of bars for free and didn't get a hit, so I would like to add other items of interest but not end up paying shipping for 10 items that were free.


Charge shipping, then the problem goes away


----------



## kz1000 (Nov 30, 2014)

The problem with that is that it's 25 days away and I want to have fun and get some parts to people that want them. If I add new parts each day with no response and then 20 people pm me, I take a beating figuring it all out. I can post a lot more items and help some people the other way.


----------



## gunrush128 (Nov 30, 2014)

kz1000 said:


> The problem with that is that it's 25 days away and I want to have fun and get some parts to people that want them. If I add new parts each day with no response and then 20 people pm me, I take a beating figuring it all out. I can post a lot more items and help some people the other way.



It's as simple as saying "sorry but that item is no longer available". 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skippysphins (Nov 30, 2014)

Kz 
Hey buddy just let it roll I am sure you need shipping paid most will pay it if they want the goods if they can't they will tell you . am I right guys ?
Chris


----------



## woodeneye (Nov 30, 2014)

I've got a new Oregon bar and chain combo that I bought for my 026, but I'll have to look at the specs and post pics tomorrow. I think its a prolite. Just pay shipping! *Semi-claimed*


----------



## Rockjock (Nov 30, 2014)

woodeneye said:


> I've got a new Oregon bar and chain combo that I bought for my 026, but I'll have to look at the specs and post pics tomorrow. I think its a prolite.





leecopland said:


> OK Thanks for donating, Happy Christmas!



I want I want I want oh wait your in the states! LOL how are you?! very kind of you my friend! I keep saying it great bunch of guys here!


----------



## kz1000 (Nov 30, 2014)

skippysphins said:


> Kz
> Hey buddy just let it roll I am sure you need shipping paid most will pay it if they want the goods if they can't they will tell you . am I right guys ?
> Chris


Guess that is were I didn't think, last year I made new chains and paid the shipping for the people that needed them.


----------



## juttree (Nov 30, 2014)

kz1000 said:


> Guess that is were I didn't think, last year I made new chains and paid the shipping for the people that needed them.


Either way you do it it's still giving and very kind, thank you.


----------



## skippysphins (Nov 30, 2014)

I didn't ask for shipping but I only did a few items for far . but if I was doing 10/ or more I would ask for shipping unless I was a business and I could write it off .
Chris


kz1000 said:


> Guess that is were I didn't think, last year I made new chains and paid the shipping for the people that needed them.


----------



## kz1000 (Nov 30, 2014)

I guess that I opened a can of worms, I really was only trying to make it more fun and bring out more items.


----------



## skippysphins (Nov 30, 2014)

Kz its all good brother Merry Christmas !
What kind of chains lol


----------



## skippysphins (Nov 30, 2014)

I consider most of AS my extended family .
Chris


----------



## skippysphins (Nov 30, 2014)

I'm packing my gifts right now to go out in the morning .


----------



## stevetheboatguy (Nov 30, 2014)

Although I do not have much to offer for parts and I am really greatfull for what I have received. I can offer whatever knowledge I can to help anyone out. And am more then happy to pass something along to a fellow member. 
You guys have greatly welcomed me in the short time that I have been here and I hope to be able to repay the kindness.


----------



## o8f150 (Nov 30, 2014)

skippysphins said:


> I'm packing my gifts right now to go out in the morning .


well hurry the hell up,,, I have had all of mine ready to go in the mail since this afternoon


----------



## rich450es (Nov 30, 2014)

i sill have a 034-036 crank, good used bearings and new seals if anyone wants them .......also a 034 stock cylinder that some moron tried to cleanup the exhaust-intake ports(i was the moron ....lol) and a used flocked 041 FB air filter i will pay shipping


----------



## woodeneye (Nov 30, 2014)

I finally figured it out guys. All I want in return for the stuff I dig up is a few hours to pick the brain of one of our master porters here! I know, selfish, but I'm OCD and it's my little wish!


----------



## kz1000 (Nov 30, 2014)

woodeneye said:


> I finally figured it out guys. All I want in return for the stuff I dig up is a few hours to pick the brain of one of our master porters here! I know, selfish, but I'm OCD and it's my little wish!


Well you came to the right thread, I've been hauling peoples crap into their hotel rooms for going on 20 years now---ask away!


----------



## skippysphins (Nov 30, 2014)

o8f150 said:


> well hurry the hell up,,, I have had all of mine ready to go in the mail since this afternoon


So I guess you listened and put your big girl panties on lol!!!! They are ready for USPS .
Chris


----------



## tbone75 (Nov 30, 2014)

woodeneye said:


> I finally figured it out guys. All I want in return for the stuff I dig up is a few hours to pick the brain of one of our master porters here! I know, selfish, but I'm OCD and it's my little wish!


Just check out the Mastermind threads , lots of pix and videos !! Plus most all the porters are happy to help ! Amazing place round here !!


----------



## Flat47 (Nov 30, 2014)

kz1000 said:


> Well you came to the right thread, I've been hauling peoples crap into their hotel rooms for going on 20 years now---ask away!


Witty...very witty.


----------



## DexterDay (Nov 30, 2014)

MnSam said:


> I received this Stihl all in one bar adapter last year from Homelite410 in the Christmas thread. I Haven't needed it, maybe you do.



I lost 2 of them.

If it's not taken, I'd like it. 

I have a thing or two I will put up..


----------



## Homelite410 (Nov 30, 2014)

Lost them....... Come on Dex!!


----------



## redhawk4178 (Nov 30, 2014)

This year I want to give, even though it is not much maybe some one can use whole or parts Mac 10-10 yours for shipping


----------



## leecopland (Nov 30, 2014)

djones said:


> I do have one but it's in 3 pieces or at least it looks like it at the corners. You can have it if you want it.



Many thanks for checking, it sounds similar to mine so probably not worth proceeding. This is such a great site!

Have a great Christmas!


----------



## sld961 (Nov 30, 2014)

woodeneye said:


> I've got a new Oregon bar and chain combo that I bought for my 026, but I'll have to look at the specs and post pics tomorrow. I think its a prolite.


I can use this if it's not claimed yet! I'll PM you. 

I'll be rooting through my boxes to find some goodies. Glad to see this thread going again this year!


----------



## old-cat (Nov 30, 2014)

woodeneye said:


> I finally figured it out guys. All I want in return for the stuff I dig up is a few hours to pick the brain of one of our master porters here! I know, selfish, but I'm OCD and it's my little wish!


Mastermind has put out more saw hop up info than anyone ever should. ONLY problem, it's in little tiny bits and pieces scattered in MANY different threads and very hard to put it all together. I'll tell you what though, my saws are REALLY making power now! Thanks to Randy! AND a few other guys who let little secrets slip out.


----------



## woodeneye (Nov 30, 2014)

Thanks old-cat


----------



## DexterDay (Nov 30, 2014)

Homelite410 said:


> Lost them....... Come on Dex!!



Yep. I promise. 

That's why I sent you a PM last month saying I needed one and a vise. 

Money and priority took over, so I couldn't buy them off of you.

Wish it wasn't true..


----------



## skippysphins (Nov 30, 2014)

Dexter who makes a nice chain vise ? For sharpening purposes


DexterDay said:


> Yep. I promise.
> 
> That's why I sent you a PM last month saying I needed one and a vise.
> 
> ...


----------



## cobey (Nov 30, 2014)

skippysphins said:


> Dexter who makes a nice chain vise ? For sharpening purposes


 homelite410...... use it several times a week


----------



## DexterDay (Nov 30, 2014)

skippysphins said:


> Dexter who makes a nice chain vise ? For sharpening purposes



Read below..




cobey said:


> homelite410...... use it several times a week


----------



## skippysphins (Nov 30, 2014)

DexterDay said:


> Read below..


Ty 
Chris


----------



## MnSam (Nov 30, 2014)

Sorry Dex, adapter spoken for.


----------



## MnSam (Nov 30, 2014)

redhawk4178 said:


> This year I want to give, even though it is not much maybe some one can use whole or parts Mac 10-10 yours for shipping


 
Nice! Love to see project saws in this thread, and everyone needs at least one Mac 10-10. Those clutch covers are hard to find in good shape. They are often broken or cracked down by the bar nuts, caused by ham fisted installation of the clutch cover without lining up the bar adjuster. I will probably always have my 10-10.


----------



## Saw Dr. (Dec 1, 2014)

MnSam said:


> Nice! Love to see project saws in this thread, and everyone needs at least one Mac 10-10. Those clutch covers are hard to find in good. They are often broken or cracked down by the bar nuts, caused by ham fisted installation of the clutch cover without lining up the bar adjuster. I will probably always have my 10-10.


Agreed! I'd pay $ for that locally, but would rather not ask for it from here. Someone is going to have some fun - their neighbors not so much...


----------



## Homelite410 (Dec 1, 2014)

Morning fellow Christmas threaders!


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 1, 2014)

What's in Santa's bag for today


----------



## jughead500 (Dec 1, 2014)

4 more new tilley carbs i wish i could find.


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 1, 2014)

jughead500 said:


> 4 more new tilley carbs i wish i could find.


Do they come with an adapter to fit on my piped 390XP?


----------



## z71mike (Dec 1, 2014)

Mornin boys. Still trying to find some stuff to post on here. Most of the crap I have is below the quality standard set earlier in this thread. Haha


----------



## o8f150 (Dec 1, 2014)

z71mike said:


> Mornin boys. Still trying to find some stuff to post on here. Most of the crap I have is below the quality standard set earlier in this thread. Haha


let us decide,,, remember,,, one mans junk is another mans treasure


----------



## jughead500 (Dec 1, 2014)

blsnelling said:


> Do they come with an adapter to fit on my piped 390XP?


Nope might not be hard to adapt though.


----------



## skippysphins (Dec 1, 2014)

Good morning gents ! I'm at the doctors with my dear wife . she is being test for hashimotos disease . I'm sad about it . she is my everything. 
Chris


----------



## jughead500 (Dec 1, 2014)

I have a whole box of used chains that are oddball to me that ill list if i can get time to sort.


----------



## jughead500 (Dec 1, 2014)

skippysphins said:


> Good morning gents ! I'm at the doctors with my dear wife . she is being test for hashimotos disease . I'm sad about it . she is my everything.
> Chris


I'll be praying chris


----------



## z71mike (Dec 1, 2014)

o8f150 said:


> let us decide,,, remember,,, one mans junk is another mans treasure



Roger that Scottso. I'll spend some time in my garage taking pictures after work. See what I can come up with.


----------



## skippysphins (Dec 1, 2014)

20 plus years I have always been the strong side ya know?


----------



## skippysphins (Dec 1, 2014)

Ty jug


----------



## redray46 (Dec 1, 2014)

rich450es said:


> i sill have a 034-036 crank, good used bearings and new seals if anyone wants them .......also a 034 stock cylinder that some moron tried to cleanup the exhaust-intake ports(i was the moron ....lol) and a used flocked 041 FB air filter i will pay shipping



I could use that 041 FB filter,PM sent.
I have stuff to post,just need to get it all together and pics taken.
I know I have a Power Mac 310 complete,condition unknown.
I also have a Pioneer 2071 project,that was given to me last year,I will never get to it.
Both are up for grabs,you for shipping.
RR


----------



## skippysphins (Dec 1, 2014)

Post office is open soon so I can send the gifts today. I will look for more stuff not sure what else I have you guys would want.
Chris


----------



## Moparmyway (Dec 1, 2014)

OK, here is my offering ............

I will spin and square file 2 chains, then send to the same location (must take both)

-Stihl .375 RS .050 (3/8 Full Chisel)

-Stihl PS3 .050 (3/8 lo pro Full Chisel)

You name the drive length.
Best to let me know what saw each will be run on and they can be better setup for your saw


----------



## Moparmyway (Dec 1, 2014)

Moparmyway said:


> OK, here is my offering ............
> 
> I will spin and square file 2 chains, then send to the same location (must take both)
> 
> ...



Chains are going to skippysphins !!!


----------



## half_full (Dec 1, 2014)

old-cat said:


> Mastermind has put out more saw hop up info than anyone ever should. ONLY problem, it's in little tiny bits and pieces scattered in MANY different threads and very hard to put it all together. I'll tell you what though, my saws are REALLY making power now! Thanks to Randy! AND a few other guys who let little secrets slip out.



I've been copy/pasting these tidbits into a word doc for quite some time. I have 16 pages I've offered up in other threads with only one taker. It's not organized by any means. It's simply in chrono order. I've included the AS user names for each section to give credit where credit is due.
If anyone wants a copy, PM me.


----------



## Moparmyway (Dec 1, 2014)

half_full said:


> I've been copy/pasting these tidbits into a word doc for quite some time. I have 16 pages I've offered up in other threads with only one taker. It's not organized by any means. It's simply in chrono order. I've included the AS user names for each section to give credit where credit is due.
> If anyone wants a copy, PM me.


PM sent


----------



## old-cat (Dec 1, 2014)

half_full said:


> I've been copy/pasting these tidbits into a word doc for quite some time. I have 16 pages I've offered up in other threads with only one taker. It's not organized by any means. It's simply in chrono order. I've included the AS user names for each section to give credit where credit is due.
> If anyone wants a copy, PM me.


That is awesome!!! Thanks but no thanks, I stash all that stuff away in the little computer that God gave me, along with many years of my own R&D


----------



## skippysphins (Dec 1, 2014)

Wow I never thought I would say this I'm glad to be going back to work today.


----------



## z71mike (Dec 1, 2014)

skippysphins said:


> Wow I never thought I would say this I'm glad to be going back to work today.


Yeah me too. Spent the long weekend Griswold'ing my house and setting up the tree and taking the kids to see light displays, and all that happy horse$hit. Nice to be back at work where I can relax


----------



## skippysphins (Dec 1, 2014)

I was on vacation all last week . with all the wife's Dr appointment s Thanksgiving and everything . back to work will be ok


z71mike said:


> Yeah me too. Spent the long weekend Griswold'ing my house and setting up the tree and taking the kids to see light displays, and all that happy horse$hit. Nice to be back at work where I can relax


----------



## Kfd518 (Dec 1, 2014)

On vacation till 12/26/14, teaching the oldest and catching up on projects myself. Will be praying for the wife Skippy!


----------



## likesaws (Dec 1, 2014)

half_full said:


> I've been copy/pasting these tidbits into a word doc for quite some time. I have 16 pages I've offered up in other threads with only one taker. It's not organized by any means. It's simply in chrono order. I've included the AS user names for each section to give credit where credit is due.
> If anyone wants a copy, PM me.


Pm sent


----------



## likesaws (Dec 1, 2014)

old-cat said:


> That is awesome!!! Thanks but no thanks, I stash all that stuff away in the little computer that God gave me, along with many years of my own R&D


Wish my computer worked that well. Merry Christmas


----------



## old-cat (Dec 1, 2014)

likesaws said:


> Wish my computer worked that well. Merry Christmas


All my life I have had a one track mind, ever since when I was about 14 y.o. I started playing with 2 cycle model airplane engines and I was hooked!
I've never been much good at anything, just engines.


----------



## bluesportster02 (Dec 1, 2014)

half_full said:


> I've been copy/pasting these tidbits into a word doc for quite some time. I have 16 pages I've offered up in other threads with only one taker. It's not organized by any means. It's simply in chrono order. I've included the AS user names for each section to give credit where credit is due.
> If anyone wants a copy, PM me.


 pm sent thank you


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 1, 2014)

Moparmyway said:


> OK, here is my offering ............
> 
> I will spin and square file 2 chains, then send to the same location (must take both)
> 
> ...


Oh man! You caught me sleeping!


----------



## MnSam (Dec 1, 2014)

blsnelling said:


> Oh man! You caught me sleeping!



I think you had about a 2 minute window on that one.


----------



## Four Paws (Dec 1, 2014)

blsnelling said:


> Oh man! You caught me sleeping!



Maybe Skippysphins would reach out and split the deal with you?


----------



## Vic Hyman (Dec 1, 2014)

Don't feel too bad as I missed out on the 372 big bore piston and cylinder... but this is such an awesome community! I am a very new member and have just started learning....but looking forward to being able to give back as well  Thank you everyone who makes this possible!


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Dec 1, 2014)

Brad new spur setup off of a 241


You can have it if you really want it !

I suppose it fits a ms 250 and some others as well

*Rory has claimed it*


----------



## Four Paws (Dec 1, 2014)

Ok, my next item up is a very lightly used Oregon Doubleguard 20" bar. Rails and tip are very good and show basically no wear. This one will work hard and cut lots of wood for you. 





3/8 x .050 in case that wasn't clear from the photos.


----------



## David Young (Dec 1, 2014)

nice josh is that a husky large mount?


----------



## Four Paws (Dec 1, 2014)

Nope, large husky is D009. This is a D096 bar... has a 3/8" (9.5mm) bar slot, and oil passages from the adjuster holes, as well. Will fit many larger Homelite, Poulan, Poulan Pro, Partner, and Pioneer models.


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 1, 2014)

Four Paws said:


> Maybe Skippysphins would reach out and split the deal with you?


I see what you mean.


----------



## LowVolt (Dec 1, 2014)

Ok I have claimed a couple things. I have some stuff at the house that I will start to put up on here in the next couple of days. Merry Christmas !!!!!!!


----------



## skippysphins (Dec 1, 2014)

My gift sent out this morning 2 day USPS 
Your tracking numbers are in your in pm boxes please tell me when you get them .
Merry Christmas 
Chris
PS .
I may put up more items


----------



## woodeneye (Dec 1, 2014)

Ok fellas, here's some lousy pictures of the bar chain combo I'm posting up. Brand new in box. *Claimed*


----------



## Red97 (Dec 1, 2014)

Four Paws said:


> Nope, large husky is D009. This is a D096 bar... has a 3/8" (9.5mm) bar slot, and oil passages from the adjuster holes, as well. Will fit many larger Homelite, Poulan, Poulan Pro, Partner, and Pioneer models.



I could use that bar for my sxl 925.


----------



## Four Paws (Dec 1, 2014)

Red97 said:


> I could use that bar for my sxl 925.



You are 2nd in line...will keep you posted if first request falls through.


----------



## o8f150 (Dec 1, 2014)

I am in to dang much pain right now to whittle through my messages,,,,,,, all packages are heading to their new home,,,, merry Christmas to everyone


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 1, 2014)

Hope you're feeling better soon, Scott.


----------



## tbone75 (Dec 1, 2014)

o8f150 said:


> I am in to dang much pain right now to whittle through my messages,,,,,,, all packages are heading to their new home,,,, merry Christmas to everyone


You best just relax the rest of the day ! Playing on the puter can't help !

I got my one thing I wanted in here , So you don't have to worry bout me scafing things up ! LOL Can't say someone else won't be hogging things up ! But it happens every year .
I am trying to give way more than I get . Sure nice to see everyone get something .
This year I was able to do much better with my gifts , sure makes me feel good making up for other years I couldn't ! Plus I am stihl digging , just haven't found much else yet .


----------



## Red97 (Dec 1, 2014)

Four Paws said:


> You are 2nd in line...will keep you posted if first request falls through.


Dang, that is the 2nd homelite bar I have missed. This thread is great. Thanks to everybody that is offering items. Merry Christmas everybody


----------



## Jon1212 (Dec 1, 2014)

Red97 said:


> Dang, that is the 2nd homelite bar I have missed. This thread is great. Thanks to everybody that is offering items. Merry Christmas everybody


PM me your ship to. I'll send you one.


----------



## Red97 (Dec 1, 2014)

Wow, this truly is a great community we have here. I,m going to have to search when I get home for some more treasure to offer.


----------



## Four Paws (Dec 1, 2014)

Jon1212 said:


> PM me your ship to. I'll send you one.



Red97, Jonathan is A+++. 

Good on you, bro...your kind nature will pay dividends.


----------



## o8f150 (Dec 1, 2014)

tbone75 said:


> You best just relax the rest of the day ! Playing on the puter can't help !
> 
> I got my one thing I wanted in here , So you don't have to worry bout me scafing things up ! LOL Can't say someone else won't be hogging things up ! But it happens every year .
> I am trying to give way more than I get . Sure nice to see everyone get something .
> This year I was able to do much better with my gifts , sure makes me feel good making up for other years I couldn't ! Plus I am stihl digging , just haven't found much else yet .


I agree john,,, I wish now I didn't sell the shop out,,, I would have had something for everyone,,, I am kicking myself for selling it,,,, trust me,,, I am taking it easy,,,, I told them today I would prefer to get kicked in the nuts then go through this again,,, the pain is unbelieveable


----------



## MnSam (Dec 1, 2014)

o8f150 said:


> I agree john,,, I wish now I didn't sell the shop out,,, I would have had something for everyone,,, I am kicking myself for selling it,,,, trust me,,, I am taking it easy,,,, I told them today I would prefer to get kicked in the nuts then go through this again,,, the pain is unbelieveable



I know we aren't supposed to ask for anything, but I'd take some oxy, I'm sure you have plenty, we could just keep it on the down low ...


----------



## MnSam (Dec 1, 2014)

Jon1212 said:


> PM me your ship to. I'll send you one.



That's awesome Jonathan.


----------



## woodeneye (Dec 1, 2014)

I have lots of oxygen and acetylene in my torch kit Sam, how much do you need?


----------



## MnSam (Dec 1, 2014)

I'll just take the whole kit, Thanks Jarod!


----------



## woodeneye (Dec 1, 2014)

Thats what I'm here for!


----------



## gr8mac (Dec 1, 2014)

You guys are so crazzzzyyyyyy!


----------



## skippysphins (Dec 1, 2014)

gr8mac said:


> You guys are so crazzzzyyyyyy!


You are included in you guys lol!


----------



## fastLeo151 (Dec 1, 2014)

o8f150 said:


> I agree john,,, I wish now I didn't sell the shop out,,, I would have had something for everyone,,, I am kicking myself for selling it,,,, trust me,,, I am taking it easy,,,, I told them today I would prefer to get kicked in the nuts then go through this again,,, the pain is unbelieveable



I'll kick you in the nuts Scott. I'd love to contribute.


----------



## tallfarmboy (Dec 1, 2014)

Up for shipping price only... 
ProMac 610 parts... Almost everything 
Craftsman 42cc parts, cylinder and piston trashed. 
Some Homelite Super XL parts... 
Inquire about anything... I like using flat rate boxes.


----------



## Philbert (Dec 1, 2014)

Still 24 days to Christmas (and it does not have to stop there!). I have some work commitments right now and will be posting some things next week.

Philbert


----------



## dannyknapp (Dec 1, 2014)

Claimed by dave53223 Well, in appreciation of all the info and inspiration I've received from y'all fellers. I felt obligated to come up with something. It's not much, but a functional 20" bar, 3/8 - 0.050. I can include a chain, it was sharpened funny so not sure if you will use it or not. I will flip for the shipping, you can drop a few bucks in the bell ringers coffer to pay me back.


----------



## dave53223 (Dec 1, 2014)

I have a good home for that bar.


----------



## Homelite410 (Dec 1, 2014)

Hi Dave! How's the 026?


----------



## dave53223 (Dec 1, 2014)

The 026 runs perfect.


----------



## Homelite410 (Dec 1, 2014)

Good deal!


----------



## MnSam (Dec 1, 2014)

tallfarmboy said:


> Up for shipping price only...
> ProMac 610 parts... Almost everything
> Craftsman 42cc parts, cylinder and piston trashed.
> Some Homelite Super XL parts...
> *Inquire about anything*... I like using flat rate boxes.



I'd like the blue countertop please.


----------



## tallfarmboy (Dec 1, 2014)

MnSam said:


> I'd like the blue countertop please.


Those are my school tables... These are projects that were tore down, and never finished for some reason or another. Will trade blue countertop for minty 084, lol [emoji2]


----------



## o8f150 (Dec 1, 2014)

fastLeo151 said:


> I'll kick you in the nuts Scott. I'd love to contribute.


stand in line midget


----------



## jughead500 (Dec 1, 2014)

o8f150 said:


> stand in line midget


 Oh boy a nut kickin contest.can i go first lol


----------



## whitedogone (Dec 1, 2014)

jughead500 said:


> Oh boy a nut kickin contest.can i go first lol


 
Nothing says "it's the Holidays" like a good nut kicking contest.


----------



## MnSam (Dec 1, 2014)

Isn't there a Christmas song about that actually?


----------



## Knobby57 (Dec 1, 2014)

Up for the price of shipping









Claimed tpope"" haha my autocorrect tried to spell tpooped "

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whitedogone (Dec 1, 2014)

Knobby57 said:


> Up for the price of shipping
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Gezzzz......now guys are getting hand models to show off gifts!


----------



## o8f150 (Dec 1, 2014)

jughead500 said:


> Oh boy a nut kickin contest.can i go first lol


just for that your last


----------



## skippysphins (Dec 1, 2014)

Very nice climbing gear someone gonna make out like a bandit!
Chris


----------



## jughead500 (Dec 1, 2014)

o8f150 said:


> just for that your last


Doh!


----------



## jughead500 (Dec 1, 2014)

Can a sasquatch climb a tree with that harness if he has gaffs? Lol


----------



## skippysphins (Dec 1, 2014)

A medium Sasquatch lol


jughead500 said:


> Can a sasquatch climb a tree with that harness if he has gaffs? Lol


----------



## Knobby57 (Dec 1, 2014)

It's more of a fall harness .its pretty heavy actually . I would hate myself if I ever had to do a removal in it






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## juttree (Dec 1, 2014)

jughead500 said:


> Can a sasquatch climb a tree with that harness if he has gaffs? Lol


It is an X Large.


----------



## jughead500 (Dec 1, 2014)

Oh man im a xxl sasquatch


----------



## Knobby57 (Dec 1, 2014)

Up for shipping











Claimed ms460woodchuck
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kz1000 (Dec 1, 2014)

I thought that was the harness for kaholie/ ball thumping.


----------



## Knobby57 (Dec 1, 2014)

kz1000 said:


> I thought that was the harness for kaholie/ ball thumping.


 Hahahaha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Knobby57 (Dec 1, 2014)

Up for shipping mustang Hardley davitshitshon seat back









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skippysphins (Dec 1, 2014)

Yes it is but on a Sasquatch it would be a medium lol


juttree said:


> It is an X Large.


----------



## skippysphins (Dec 1, 2014)

Brand new bar and chain !


----------



## Knobby57 (Dec 1, 2014)

Knobby57 said:


> Up for shipping mustang Hardley davitshitshon seat back
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Crap wrong spot I'll fix it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Knobby57 (Dec 1, 2014)

skippysphins said:


> Brand new bar and chain !


 Yes never opened 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Philbert (Dec 1, 2014)

Knobby57 said:


> Yes never opened


? So how do you know if it works or not?

Philbert


----------



## MS460WOODCHUCK (Dec 1, 2014)

Knobby57 said:


> Up for shipping
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is this spoken for? If not I would like it...


----------



## Knobby57 (Dec 1, 2014)

MS460WOODCHUCK said:


> Is this spoken for? If not I would like it...


 You got that by less than 2 seconds 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Knobby57 (Dec 1, 2014)

What nobody wants a Harley seat back


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Philbert (Dec 1, 2014)

Knobby57 said:


> What nobody wants a Harley seat back



(Say that it is for a log splitter and they will jump on it!)

Philbert


----------



## Knobby57 (Dec 1, 2014)

Philbert said:


> (Say that it is for a log splitter and they will jump on it!)
> 
> Philbert


Well err umm like sorta isn't a log splitter the same as a Harley . The both have loud vibrating motors and aren't any fun to use.

So yes yes this is a custom seat back for your log splitter"patent pending " 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jughead500 (Dec 1, 2014)

6'5" 260lbs its hard to get sasquatches ass off the ground.lol


----------



## woodeneye (Dec 1, 2014)

Me too, I'm better on the ground. 270lbs and 6'5"


----------



## Knobby57 (Dec 1, 2014)

Anyone have interest in a honda goldwing GL 1800 hidden trailer hitch .
Or Yamaha tw200 parts 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowtechmadman (Dec 1, 2014)

Homelite 450 project saw is up for grabs if you want to cover the shipping. Saw is complete...good compression, pulled it from the scrap yard.


----------



## jughead500 (Dec 1, 2014)

Woodeneye sasquatch.lol


woodeneye said:


> Me too, I'm better on the ground. 270lbs and 6'5"


----------



## mdavlee (Dec 1, 2014)

Here's 4 66 dl 3/8" .050 chains. I don't have an 18" bar and don't plan on getting g one. 1 oregon semi chisel and 3 chisel. 50-90% cutter left. All I ask is you give a donation to the 661 raffle. http://


----------



## Knobby57 (Dec 1, 2014)

mdavlee said:


> Here's 4 66 dl 3/8" .050 chains. I don't have an 18" bar and don't plan on getting g one. 1 oregon semi chisel and 3 chisel. 50-90% cutter left. All I ask is you give a donation to the 661 raffle. http://


I'll take them


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mdavlee (Dec 1, 2014)

Knobby57 said:


> I'll take them
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Claimed.


----------



## Philbert (Dec 1, 2014)

mdavlee said:


> Here's 4 66 dl 3/8" .050 chains. I don't have an 18" bar and don't plan on getting g one. 1 oregon semi chisel and 3 chisel. 50-90% cutter left. All I ask is you give a donation to the 661 raffle.





mdavlee said:


> Claimed.



My head is still spinning from the speed of that one! I was gonna offer to spin them to any length for you, if you covered the postage.

Philbert


----------



## rich450es (Dec 1, 2014)

ok all my 034-036 stff is claimed .......merry xmass guys !!!!!!


----------



## Knobby57 (Dec 1, 2014)

Philbert said:


> My head is still spinning from the speed of that one! I was gonna offer to spin them to any length for you, if you covered the postage.
> 
> Philbert


 It was quick . I've tried spinning smaller loops together to be longer . It was probably not the best way to go


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cutforfun (Dec 1, 2014)

McCulloch parts, not sure what they fit but have at them, pt # 83521 and #87693 is all i can make out. just pay the ride


----------



## Guido Salvage (Dec 1, 2014)

bowtechmadman said:


> Homelite 450 project saw is up for grabs if you want to cover the shipping. Saw is complete...good compression, pulled it from the scrap yard.



Looking for one to go with my 550 and 650. Any pics?


----------



## mdavlee (Dec 1, 2014)

Knobby57 said:


> It was quick . I've tried spinning smaller loops together to be longer . It was probably not the best way to go
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've done that but I'm out of oregon presets. I hate to use 2 presets and have a piece of chain leftover. Not so bad on all new but used ones are hard to match up cutter length.


----------



## Philbert (Dec 1, 2014)

mdavlee said:


> I've done that but I'm out of oregon presets. I hate to use 2 presets and have a piece of chain leftover. Not so bad on all new but used ones are hard to match up cutter length.



I don't have a lot of stuff to offer this year, so I thought I could do that for you - you participate a lot. Not hard to match up the cutters with a grinder - trick is to use the best chain for the 'donor' portions, which may be counter-intuitive. Then grind the links down to match. Re-sizing a chain smaller _is_ a bit easier.

Philbert


----------



## Red97 (Dec 1, 2014)

bowtechmadman said:


> Homelite 450 project saw is up for grabs if you want to cover the shipping. Saw is complete...good compression, pulled it from the scrap yard.


 Pm me if guido dosen't take it


----------



## Red97 (Dec 1, 2014)

Ok guys here is my next contribution, All is ask is it does not get sold for profit, if you get tired of it pass it on to a fellow AS member to enjoy. It is supposed to be a running video, let me know if it works






First saw, it kept me warm all last winter,
140 psi comp on my gague, Runner!! 16" hard nose chain is 70% or so. Just cover shipping.

Merry Christmas


----------



## Nate66n1 (Dec 1, 2014)

Damn you all are fast on the draw. Everytime I check in there's 4 more pages lol.


----------



## z71mike (Dec 1, 2014)

Right? I think I blew over the data minutes on my phone back near page 12 or so HAHAHA


----------



## Red97 (Dec 1, 2014)

Red97 said:


> Ok guys here is my next contribution, All is ask is it does not get sold for profit, if you get tired of it pass it on to a fellow AS member to enjoy. It is supposed to be a running video, let me know if it works
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Heading to MS460WOODCHUCK Enjoy my friend


----------



## jughead500 (Dec 1, 2014)

cutforfun said:


> McCulloch parts, not sure what they fit but have at them, pt # 83521 and #87693 is all i can make out. just pay the ride
> View attachment 383420
> View attachment 383421
> View attachment 383423


I could use the one on the lower left hand corner. 83521 is for a 2-10 87693 is for a 10-10 pm700


----------



## cutforfun (Dec 1, 2014)

jughead500 said:


> I could use the one on the lower left hand corner. 83521 is for a 2-10 87693 is for a 10-10 pm700


You want it all or just the recoil cover, send me your info


----------



## jughead500 (Dec 1, 2014)

Just one cover will do.pass the rest on.or if you don't really want to mess with it all i"ll pass it on.


----------



## jughead500 (Dec 1, 2014)

Gosh Wish i could pass some of Moms Banana Puddin Cake on to you guys tonight. Man this is good Chainsaw Wielding Primate food.


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 1, 2014)

Heads up to everyone that has something coming from me. Tonight was an absolutely crazy night, fighting a saw that would not cooperate. Nothing has been boxed up yet. I promise that they will though!


----------



## woodeneye (Dec 1, 2014)

What? I won't have my free stuff by tomorrow? For shame, Brad, for shame...


----------



## z71mike (Dec 1, 2014)

Snell, take your time. We all got $hit goin on.


----------



## Homelite410 (Dec 1, 2014)

Right! I was 55 posts down working in this.


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 1, 2014)

Homelite410 said:


> Right! I was 55 posts down working in this.


Based on the look on your face, you had a much more enjoyable evening than I did! All's well that ends well though. I got it sorted out in the end.


----------



## Homelite410 (Dec 1, 2014)

Sorry for the crappy pic!


----------



## dougand3 (Dec 1, 2014)

Nikki Carb 19-011. Off and old Craftsman 3.7. Diaphragms seem serviceable. I'll pay shipping to lower 48. Merry Christmas all.


----------



## Homelite410 (Dec 1, 2014)

blsnelling said:


> Based on the look on your face, you had a much more enjoyable evening than I did! All's well that ends well though. I got it sorted out in the end.


That's my friend Vic Hyman that's His first husky. Its a 371, 372 and other bits all rolled into a runner. He dyed the plastics and powdered the metals with new decals. He wanted it done for the tree monkey gtg this Friday and Saturday! We made it! He is damn good peoples!


----------



## Homelite410 (Dec 1, 2014)

I'm sure he will do a thread! He is going to get all ss hardware and such!


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 1, 2014)

Homelite410 said:


> I'm sure he will do a thread! He is going to get all ss hardware and such!


 Awesome. I almost derailed my own thread asking for pics, lol. This thread moves fast already!


----------



## wcorey (Dec 1, 2014)

I have a good useable cylinder for a Husqvarna 42 special if anyone needs it... *Claimed*...


----------



## Moparmyway (Dec 2, 2014)

fastLeo151 said:


> I'll kick you in the nuts Scott. I'd love to contribute.


Now you made me spit my drink all over the screen


----------



## Moparmyway (Dec 2, 2014)

84DL 3/8 and 44DL LoPro are spun ............ filing will be after some gullet work. Hopefully ship out this Friday


----------



## skippysphins (Dec 2, 2014)

I hope the chains cut like a worked up 426 hemi in the quarter mile !


Moparmyway said:


> 84DL 3/8 and 44DL LoPro are spun ............ filing will be after some gullet work. Hopefully ship out this Friday


----------



## Moparmyway (Dec 2, 2014)

skippysphins said:


> I hope the chains cut like a worked up 426 hemi in the quarter mile !


Yours will cut great, even if its not being run on a ported saw.


The Square PS3 .................I have my own observations but
Dexter Day just ran some chains in the same wood on the same saw ................ I believe one was my square filed PS3 ?
opcorn:opcorn: waiting for the thread with the videosopcorn:opcorn:


----------



## bowtechmadman (Dec 2, 2014)

Sorry no pictures guess I could take a couple. It looks like it has set out in the weather for a year...probably b/c it did since I picked it from the scrap yard. Everything seems to be there and it's not broken but paint is terrible the good side is I don't see any corrosion.


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 2, 2014)

bowtechmadman said:


> Sorry no pictures guess I could take a couple. It looks like it has set out in the weather for a year...probably b/c it did since I picked it from the scrap yard. Everything seems to be there and it's not broken but paint is terrible the good side is I don't see any corrosion.


What model?


----------



## bowtechmadman (Dec 2, 2014)

450 Brad


----------



## Jon1212 (Dec 2, 2014)

bowtechmadman said:


> 450 Brad


I'm not familiar with a "450 Brad"? 

Is that a rare David Bradley model?


----------



## Vic Hyman (Dec 2, 2014)

Jon1212 said:


> I'm not familiar with a "450 Brad"?
> 
> Is that a rare David Bradley model?


 You should snag that rare backrest for it too!


----------



## Homelite410 (Dec 2, 2014)

Y'all are hilarious!


----------



## bowtechmadman (Dec 2, 2014)

The homelite is staying in state going out to a fellow michigander.


----------



## Nate66n1 (Dec 2, 2014)

First up is this beautiful mac. I have no history of it but it's free if you cover shipping.


----------



## Nate66n1 (Dec 2, 2014)

036 air filter cover,044 non HD air filter base,011 chain brake handle. Free other then shipping


----------



## Nate66n1 (Dec 2, 2014)

044 muffler cover(claimed)051 gas tank (needs sealed because of corrosion,051-075-076 top/rear handle


----------



## Moparmyway (Dec 2, 2014)

Nate66n1 said:


> View attachment 383629
> 044 muffler cover,051 gas tank (needs sealed because of corrosion,051-075-076 top/rear handleView attachment 383630
> View attachment 383632


I can use that 044 muffler cover


----------



## Nate66n1 (Dec 2, 2014)

Miscellaneous 041 farmboss parts I believe, box of 015l(claimed)


----------



## Nate66n1 (Dec 2, 2014)

Chain brake for 1127 stihl


----------



## Nate66n1 (Dec 2, 2014)

Box of 031(claimed)


----------



## wood4heat (Dec 2, 2014)

Nate66n1 said:


> box of 015l View attachment 383636



I think I sent a PM??? If not I'd be interested in the 015l if it's unclaimed!


----------



## Marshy (Dec 2, 2014)

Cant even give these Stihls away. opcorn:


----------



## 7hpjim (Dec 2, 2014)

Nate66n1 said:


> View attachment 383629
> 044 muffler cover,051 gas tank (needs sealed because of corrosion,051-075-076 top/rear handleView attachment 383630
> View attachment 383632


That makes 3 of those frames 051/075/076 frames on this thread so if anybody needs/wants speak up


----------



## MnSam (Dec 2, 2014)

Marshy said:


> Cant even give these Stihls away. opcorn:



Come now, not everyone watches this thread 24/7.


----------



## MnSam (Dec 2, 2014)

Nate66n1 said:


> View attachment 383639
> Box of 031



Pm'd on "box - o - 031".


----------



## JC360 (Dec 2, 2014)

Ok we have a box of 028 ( no tank handle ,clutch cover . p/c is toast)
CLAIMED by tallfarmboy

18 in bar and chain , NIB
CLAIMED by ms460woodchuck

16" bar . 3/8 .050. 60 DL good shape
Came off an echo cs 670

Pm me your address
Merry Christmas!!!

JC


----------



## David Young (Dec 2, 2014)

Put me down for the 028


----------



## Jon1212 (Dec 2, 2014)

I picked through some of my NOS guide bars, and came up with a few obsolete mounts, and the Solo branded K095's.

Top to Bottom;
2X Windsor Dura-Tip 24" 3/8 063 EM mount (Oregon D005). The slot is 9.5 mm, and this mount was obsoleted, and replaced with the D009.*(2 Claimed)*
1X Windsor/ Sandvik Mini Pro EM mount 16" 3/8 058.*(Claimed)*
3X Solo Branded 18" 325 050 K095 73dl.*(3 Claimed)*
2X Pioneer branded hardnose 14" 058. Unsure of mount pattern, but I'm sure some of you Pioneer experts can tell me.

Please only take one per person, and only take it if you can use it. If you can cover shipping it would be most appreciated.

Happy Hanukkah!

PS. Please PM me for one of the bars listed. Posting your request in this thread may be missed. I is a slow readerist, and stuff.


----------



## Marshy (Dec 2, 2014)

MnSam said:


> Come now, not everyone watches this thread 24/7.


Im not claiming that anyone is camping here, just that the proportion of free Stihls to Husqvarna is unbalanced is all... just an observation. 

 The only thing I found was 2 broken recoils for a Husky 55. If I had anything more I would offer it up. You guys are awesome.


----------



## MnSam (Dec 2, 2014)

Marshy said:


> Im not claiming that anyone is camping here, just that the proportion of free Stihls to Husqvarna is unbalanced is all... just an observation.
> 
> The only thing I found was 2 broken recoils for a Husky 55. If I had anything more I would offer it up. You guys are awesome.



No offense intended, sorry if I came across that way. I am not brand loyal, I just get protective of my 031's.


----------



## MnSam (Dec 2, 2014)

and 026's, and 440's, and ...


----------



## Moparmyway (Dec 2, 2014)

Moparmyway said:


> Chains are going to skippysphins !!!


PM me your address, the chains are spun and square filed. I just need to re-clean the gullets and set rakers. Should go out tomorrow
84DL .375 .050 RS square filed
44DL LoPro .050 PS3 square filed


----------



## tbone75 (Dec 2, 2014)

Jon1212 said:


> View attachment 383670
> 
> I picked through some of my NOS guide bars, and came up with a few obsolete mounts, and the Solo branded K095's.
> 
> ...


Very nice Jon !!


----------



## LowVolt (Dec 2, 2014)

Alright, here is a new set of speakers for the car or truck. Would work well in a regular cab truck with no rear speakers since they can be thrown behind the seats. If you can pay shipping that would be great.


----------



## Flat47 (Dec 2, 2014)

If anybody missed out on HTTR's Husky 365/372 low top air filters, pm me. I got one from him a while ago and then went to a high top filter. It's like new, mesh type. I put maybe 2 hours of cutting time on it. Please cover shipping (USPS small flat rate box).


----------



## albert (Dec 2, 2014)

Jon1212 *I could use the 24" Windsor dura tip.*


----------



## Jon1212 (Dec 2, 2014)

albert said:


> Jon1212 *I could use the 24" Windsor dura tip.*


PM me your ship to.


----------



## Derf (Dec 2, 2014)

Marshy said:


> Im not claiming that anyone is camping here, just that the proportion of free Stihls to Husqvarna is unbalanced is all... just an observation.
> 
> The only thing I found was 2 broken recoils for a Husky 55. If I had anything more I would offer it up. You guys are awesome.



Lol, yeah, I think the proportion of Stihls to Husky's on AS is unbalanced too. 



MnSam said:


> No offense intended, sorry if I came across that way. I am not brand loyal, I just get protective of my 031's.



I guess the Husky guys are even more protective of their stuff.


----------



## LowVolt (Dec 2, 2014)

CLAIMED!!!660 chain brake cover. Has a slight crack in it but in now way effects how it mounts/performs. Elastostart handle slightly chewed up at the end but still works fine and another chain brake cover that has some slight plastic burn on it from running with chain brake on. I think it from a 026 but not for sure. I will cover shipping on these.


----------



## cobey (Dec 2, 2014)

o8f150 said:


> I am in to dang much pain right now to whittle through my messages,,,,,,, all packages are heading to their new home,,,, merry Christmas to everyone


 thanks Scott!!!! I will use the chains alot, thats my favorite size


----------



## kz1000 (Dec 2, 2014)

How about this fine cover for a Stihl 1111( 050,051, 075,076). Pay the shipping on a no scratch level cover.


----------



## cobey (Dec 2, 2014)

cobey said:


> thanks Scott!!!! I will use the chains alot, thats my favorite size


 and prayers that you get well soon, pain is no fun


----------



## Guido Salvage (Dec 2, 2014)

Marshy said:


> The only thing I found was 2 broken recoils for a Husky 55. If I had anything more I would offer it up. You guys are awesome.



I had 2 Husky saws (already in the mail), a clutch cover and a tank assembly up for grabs.


----------



## kz1000 (Dec 2, 2014)

The only thing I found was 2 broken recoils for a Husky 55. If I had anything more I would offer it up.
Well then, you are the person that this is all about, what is it that you are in need of???????


----------



## boxygen (Dec 2, 2014)

I have a molded fuel line for a Husqvarna 44 Rancher. May fit other models like a 444. It is new in the original bag I purchased it in two years ago. I no longer have the saw.

CLAIMED.


----------



## LowVolt (Dec 2, 2014)

CLAIMED!!!!Small dual spike kit off a 372xp. Shipping on me....


----------



## Vic Hyman (Dec 2, 2014)

LowVolt said:


> Small dual spike kit off a 372xp. Shipping on me....
> 
> View attachment 383725


I would love to snag that


----------



## LowVolt (Dec 2, 2014)

Vic Hyman said:


> I would love to snag that


U got it


----------



## LowVolt (Dec 2, 2014)

Dolmar PS-540 gas and oil caps. Also a new chip deflector. Shipping on me.


----------



## Derf (Dec 2, 2014)

Vic Hyman said:


> I would love to snag that



VIC you SOB, you're making out on this thread like a bandit! lol. I wish I had gotten that one.


----------



## Homelite410 (Dec 2, 2014)

He already has them... .


----------



## Guido Salvage (Dec 2, 2014)

kz1000 said:


> The only thing I found was 2 broken recoils for a Husky 55. If I had anything more I would offer it up.
> Well then, you are the person that this is all about, what is it that you are in need of???????



Sorry, thought you were looking for Husky stuff. Carry on...


----------



## Marshy (Dec 2, 2014)

Guido Salvage said:


> I had 2 Husky saws (already in the mail), a clutch cover and a tank assembly up for grabs.





kz1000 said:


> The only thing I found was 2 broken recoils for a Husky 55. If I had anything more I would offer it up.
> Well then, you are the person that this is all about, what is it that you are in need of???????



Thanks for the offer guys but I'll only take what I need. The broken recoils were the only stray parts that I found when I went looking for items to gift. Unfortunately they are broken. Maybe I'll put them up anyways, the handle, spring and the thing the string wraps around is still good...


----------



## cgraham1 (Dec 2, 2014)

albert said:


> Jon1212 *I could use the 24" Windsor dura tip.*





Jon1212 said:


> PM me your ship to.



Jonathan, I could use a 20" Tsumara light in small Husky, with the tip swapped to 3/8. Thanks! You have my address.


----------



## Homelite410 (Dec 2, 2014)

Homelite410 said:


> He already has them... .


I stand down on that comment! Carry on!


----------



## Jon1212 (Dec 2, 2014)

cgraham1 said:


> Jonathan, I could use a 20" Tsumara light in small Husky, with the tip swapped to 3/8. Thanks! You have my address.


Clint, 
I could use a bunch of NLA JRed 2095 parts, and a job.
You have my address.


----------



## fearofpavement (Dec 2, 2014)

CLAIMED
I'll offer up a new or good used (and sharp) chain. Criteria is that it goes to someone that hasn't scored an item off this thread yet. Let me know what gauge, pitch and dl count you need and I'll see if I have something that will work. 48 states please.


----------



## Homelite410 (Dec 2, 2014)

Ok up first, west coast spike husky 365-390, Jonsered 2165-2188 inner only nib!






Second Stihl .050 3/8 lo pro 44 DL safety semi chisel.




. I'll cover shipping[emoji8] [emoji8]


----------



## Kfd518 (Dec 2, 2014)

fearofpavement said:


> I'll offer up a new or good used (and sharp) chain. Criteria is that it goes to someone that hasn't scored an item off this thread yet. Let me know what gauge, pitch and dl count you need and I'll see if I have something that will work. 48 states please.


Well that narrows a few folks down lol I figure there is someone out there that really NEEDS this.


----------



## LowVolt (Dec 2, 2014)

OEM 461 Coil


----------



## LowVolt (Dec 2, 2014)

OEM Husqvarna 61 spike...


----------



## blk05crew (Dec 2, 2014)

fearofpavement said:


> I'll offer up a new or good used (and sharp) chain. Criteria is that it goes to someone that hasn't scored an item off this thread yet. Let me know what gauge, pitch and dl count you need and I'll see if I have something that will work. 48 states please.



Well, I've offered a couple things and haven't claimed anything yet. Do happen to have a 70dl chain for a 20" poulan bar?
Thanks!


----------



## Coldiron (Dec 2, 2014)

I know it's not Saw related but figure some one here can use them. I have a set of pacific 45 colt reloading dies that have been setting in my pile of stuff for years and I don't reload for 45 colt so they need a new home. just pay shipping 
*spoken for by Knobby57*


----------



## cgraham1 (Dec 2, 2014)

Jon1212 said:


> Clint,
> I could use a bunch of NLA JRed 2095 parts, and a job.
> You have my address.


I feel for you... I can relate, on both counts. After Jan. 1 I'll start sending donuts.


----------



## juttree (Dec 2, 2014)

I pulled out a couple more things from the back room. Stihl 192 air filter cover and recoil, needs rope and handle.


MS 460 muffler- CLAIMED


I had a 288 waiting on repairs but it grew legs and walked off. Oh well, karma's a *****. This is all that's left, recoil with no rope or handle. There's some scratches but no cracks.- CLAIMED


If things weren't so tight I wouldn't ask but just pay shipping.


----------



## fearofpavement (Dec 2, 2014)

blk05crew said:


> Well, I've offered a couple things and haven't claimed anything yet. Do happen to have a 70dl chain for a 20" poulan bar?
> Thanks!


I already responded to a request for the chain but tell me what your specs are and I'll see if I have something in stock. Regular 3/8 or lo pro? What gauge?, What type of cutter? (how big of a saw is it? ie, how many cc)


----------



## Coldiron (Dec 3, 2014)

if you guys need Jobs and don't mind Cold ND has a lot of jobs open. McDonalds is hiring at $15-$18hr in williston


----------



## blk05crew (Dec 3, 2014)

Regular 3/8 for a 57cc 3400 counter vibe. Not sure of gauge. If I was too late no worries, thanks for looking!


----------



## Moparmyway (Dec 3, 2014)

juttree said:


> I pulled out a couple more things from the back room. Stihl 192 air filter cover and recoil, needs rope and handle.
> View attachment 383761
> 
> MS 460 muffler
> ...


I could use the 460 muffler


----------



## fearofpavement (Dec 3, 2014)

blk05crew said:


> Regular 3/8 for a 57cc 3400 counter vibe. Not sure of gauge. If I was too late no worries, thanks for looking!


Well, I have to know the gauge. It could be almost anything. IF the bar is original to the saw, it's probably .050. A 3400 would be running regular 3/8, not lo pro. If it takes .050 gauge, I am pretty sure I have some decent used chains in 70dl length.
Once you figure out what your gauge is, send me your address via private message.


----------



## dannyknapp (Dec 3, 2014)

CLAIMED by DexterDay. Allright, I been thinking and looking and believe I have something fun to offer up. Here are my terms. This item must go to someone who will display it ! Send me a pic of a door you will hang it over or whatnot. Special consideration for business owners with storefront. Antique 5' - 6" 2 man saw. 















Send pic of where you will put it to [email protected] thanks !
Oh, and I'll be happy to pay the shipping. Just want it to be somewhere it can be appreciated and be a conversation piece.


----------



## rich450es (Dec 3, 2014)

i already have one hanging above the shop door ....great piece of wall art there


----------



## dannyknapp (Dec 3, 2014)

rich450es said:


> i already have one hanging above the shop door ....great piece of wall art there


My dad used to grab these for $10 at sales. They are starting to be harder to find.


----------



## PA Dan (Dec 3, 2014)

dannyknapp said:


> My dad used to grab these for $10 at sales. They are starting to be harder to find.


Picked one up for $5 this summer at the big flea market in Rogers Ohio!


----------



## juttree (Dec 3, 2014)

Moparmyway said:


> I could use the 460 muffler


You got it, send me the address. Just might have to give me a few days to get to the post office, depending on when I get out of work.


----------



## skippysphins (Dec 3, 2014)

Would love one of these saws!!!


dannyknapp said:


> Allright, I been thinking and looking and believe I have something fun to offer up. Here are my terms. This item must go to someone who will display it ! Send me a pic of a door you will hang it over or whatnot. Special consideration for business owners with storefront. Antique 5' - 6" 2 man saw.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dannyknapp (Dec 3, 2014)

skippysphins said:


> Would love one of these saws!!!


Send me a pic of where you intend to display it skippysphins. I just might send it to you if no one else has a spot for it.


----------



## DexterDay (Dec 3, 2014)

I have a spot for that saw


----------



## jughead500 (Dec 3, 2014)

DexterDay said:


> I have a spot for that saw
> 
> View attachment 383795
> View attachment 383799
> View attachment 383790


Dang! Complete with stripper poles even.


----------



## gr8mac (Dec 3, 2014)

Nice DD! Looks like you about got it the way you want it. That saw would look good in there!


----------



## abramj (Dec 3, 2014)

DexterDay said:


> I have a spot for that saw
> 
> View attachment 383795
> View attachment 383799
> View attachment 383790


 
Ok, you win the coolest Man Cave award.

But couldn't you at least left some dirt on the floor, or possibly one stick of wood out of place?

I think it's been photo shopped, can't be this clean. Wood stove burning, no ashes; Video Game chairs, no controllers and games thrown about; Pool table setup but the balls are not on the mark (rookie Photoshop error); kids toys tucked away nicely; dinner table, no mess; Even color coordinated; Need I go on?

Just Kidding Dexter, thanks for the nice pics!


----------



## mdavlee (Dec 3, 2014)

How


dannyknapp said:


> Allright, I been thinking and looking and believe I have something fun to offer up. Here are my terms. This item must go to someone who will display it ! Send me a pic of a door you will hang it over or whatnot. Special consideration for business owners with storefront. Antique 5' - 6" 2 man saw.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How tall are the handles? It might fit over the door way into the dining room if Dexterday isn't getting it already.


----------



## Moparmyway (Dec 3, 2014)

Going out today skippy .................. will PM you with tracking when I get it !!


----------



## Jon1212 (Dec 3, 2014)

Jon1212 said:


> View attachment 383670
> 
> I picked through some of my NOS guide bars, and came up with a few obsolete mounts, and the Solo branded K095's.
> 
> ...



Bumping this along. I'd like to get these off to good homes.


----------



## cat-face timber (Dec 3, 2014)

Here is what I am offering.
Free I will pay shipping.
PM me with your address.
Snuff can not included..


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Dec 3, 2014)

cat-face timber said:


> Here is what I am offering.
> Free I will pay shipping.
> PM me with your address.
> Snuff can not included..
> ...


I'd take that. Thanks much. Jerry
Ooh rah


----------



## redoakneck (Dec 3, 2014)

cat-face timber said:


> Here is what I am offering.
> Free I will pay shipping.
> PM me with your address.
> Snuff can not included..
> ...




Those are awesome, that way I can buy stihl mount bars and put on a husky or a stihl!!!


----------



## likesaws (Dec 3, 2014)

Jon1212 said:


> Bumping this along. I'd like to get these off to good homes.


I would like one of the Solo 18" 325 .050 K095 bars thanks.
Merry Christmas Pm sent


----------



## Jon1212 (Dec 3, 2014)

likesaws said:


> I would like one of the Solo 18" 325 .050 K095 bars thanks.
> Merry Christmas Pm sent



Duly noted. Happy Hanukkah. Received, and replied.


----------



## Jon1212 (Dec 3, 2014)

jerrycmorrow said:


> I'd take that. Thanks much. Jerry
> Ooh rah


Jerry,

You're so meshugenah.


----------



## LowVolt (Dec 3, 2014)

LowVolt said:


> Dolmar PS-540 gas and oil caps. Also a new chip deflector. Shipping on me.
> 
> View attachment 383731


CLAIMED!!!!


----------



## Stix (Dec 3, 2014)

Ok I'll offer up something. I have a 021 that is 100% complete. Ran "ok" before partial takedown to see what's up. It's old. Needs the rubber bits, fuel, impulse, boot ect. The piston/cyl looks mint from what I can see. Carb kit wouldn't hurt either. Was a two pull starter. Just started bogging with the choke off. Wouldn't hold a idel. Don't know what it would cost to ship. Yours for the price of shipping. Has a wore out 14" stihl bar.


----------



## gr8mac (Dec 3, 2014)

I'll take the 021!


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Dec 3, 2014)

Jon1212 said:


> Jerry,
> 
> You're so meshugenah.


yeah, what can I say except
still meshugenah after all these years
sounds like that would be a good song


----------



## Four Paws (Dec 3, 2014)

Up next we have a 40 driver, 3/8lp x .050 Oregon 91 chain.


----------



## mainewoods (Dec 3, 2014)

(2) 16"-.058- 3/8"-60DL Pioneer chains and (2) 18"-.058-3/8"-66DL Pioneer chains. Brand new and never been on a saw, but have been sitting around a while. A few of the links have some rust on them but should clean up fine. I don't know what they fit. Maybe you guy's do. Shipped on my dime. Happy Festivus!


1- 16" gone - 3 left.


----------



## redray46 (Dec 3, 2014)

I finally got time to take some pics of Christmas goodies.
Mac is complete,condition unknown,it does turn over.
Pioneer is complete,i believe it needs a P&C.U pay shipping on the two saws.
I do not know what the dogs fit,the holes are 3 3/4 c to center
Shipping on the dogs is on me.
I will try to find some more stuff later this week.This is a great thread,it allows stuff to get recycled,guys to get room on their bench,and the Christmas spirit to thrive!
RR
View attachment 383879
View attachment 383879
View attachment 383879


----------



## Four Paws (Dec 3, 2014)

redray46 said:


> I finally got time to take some pics of Christmas goodies.
> Mac is complete,condition unknown,it does turn over.
> Pioneer is complete,i believe it needs a P&C.U pay shipping on the two saws.
> I do not know what the dogs fit,the holes are 3 3/4 c to center
> ...



What kind of chain is on that Mac? I may have a loop of race chain to fit it.  49 driver, .325


----------



## Freakingstang (Dec 3, 2014)

dannyknapp said:


> Allright, I been thinking and looking and believe I have something fun to offer up. Here are my terms. This item must go to someone who will display it ! Send me a pic of a door you will hang it over or whatnot. Special consideration for business owners with storefront. Antique 5' - 6" 2 man saw.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



if there is one left, I wold love to have one hanging above the mantle on the fireplace. Its so bare and open... its about 7' wide


----------



## Four Paws (Dec 3, 2014)

Nice Mantle, Steve!


----------



## Freakingstang (Dec 3, 2014)

Thanks Josh, its a mess right now, but a quick pic for hopefully a large saw hanging above it... I put that Lopi in the first spring I was in the house after a winter of 4.00 a gallon oil. three 1200 dollar fillups that winter made it extremely rough. I just put that fan there a month ago ro help get some of the 90 degree heat out of the far room at the end of the house. Doesn't look the best, but it works,,


----------



## redray46 (Dec 3, 2014)

Four Paws said:


> What kind of chain is on that Mac? I may have a loop of race chain to fit it.  49 driver, .325
> 
> View attachment 383882


FOUR PAWS,you have got a strange sense of humor,I like it!!!Lets make it a package deal
RR


----------



## redray46 (Dec 3, 2014)

redray46 said:


> I finally got time to take some pics of Christmas goodies.
> Mac is complete,condition unknown,it does turn over.
> Pioneer is complete,i believe it needs a P&C.U pay shipping on the two saws.
> I do not know what the dogs fit,the holes are 3 3/4 c to center
> ...


Looks like one pair of dogs and the Pioneer are spoken for.
Dogs are spoken for.
RR


----------



## mower05 (Dec 3, 2014)

redray46 said:


> Looks like one pair of dogs and the Pioneer are spoken for.
> RR


Pm sent


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kz1000 (Dec 3, 2014)

I'd put a nice two man hand saw in that spot.


----------



## Nate66n1 (Dec 3, 2014)

Something like this?


----------



## Freakingstang (Dec 3, 2014)

Yup, something like that


----------



## Moparmyway (Dec 3, 2014)

Sorry guys, bad night @ work, leaving now and post office is closed. I will hit the PO during lunch tomorrow and pm tracking numbers after.


----------



## DexterDay (Dec 3, 2014)

gr8mac said:


> Nice DD! Looks like you about got it the way you want it. That saw would look good in there!


Thanks.. 

I have several old chainsaws that I am going to line the outer perimeter of the wall with. I still need about a half dozen old saws to finish it. 



dannyknapp said:


> CLAIMED by DexterDay. Allright, I been thinking and looking and believe I have something fun to offer up. Here are my terms. This item must go to someone who will display it ! Send me a pic of a door you will hang it over or whatnot. Special consideration for business owners with storefront. Antique 5' - 6" 2 man saw.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks so much.. I will be posting up something tomorrow. With this being such a great piece? I will probably offer up something with a pretty good value..

Be on the look out..  

Thanks again @dannyknapp


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 3, 2014)

DexterDay said:


> I will probably offer up something with a pretty good value..
> 
> Be on the look out..
> 
> Thanks again @dannyknapp


To save you the trouble, you can just PM me


----------



## DexterDay (Dec 3, 2014)

It's probably going to be a unique piece. Some may use it? But some may want to hang it on the wall... 

Teaser...


----------



## gr8mac (Dec 3, 2014)

opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## LowVolt (Dec 4, 2014)

I'll take it!!!!!



Crap sorry, a little to anxious....


----------



## DexterDay (Dec 4, 2014)

I guess it depends on what I see has value, or what you see has value. .



(I do like Mini Macs..  lol Hehehe)


I have a few things in mind.. Tomorrow evening when I get home, I will post up a pic. . 

Ta Ta for now..


----------



## cgraham1 (Dec 4, 2014)

I still have this 6401/6400 jug. It has a little transfer, but should clean up nicely.


----------



## wood4heat (Dec 4, 2014)

DexterDay said:


> (I do like Mini Macs..  lol Hehehe)
> .



Could be a good weekend for you to stay tuned...


----------



## redray46 (Dec 4, 2014)

cgraham1 said:


> I still have this 6401/6400 jug. It has a little transfer, but should clean up nicely. View attachment 383991


cgraham1,I would like to try my hand at porting,and that would be a great start for my current 6421 Kita!
RR


----------



## Four Paws (Dec 4, 2014)

No takers on the polesaw chain or the race chain yet...so I will offer these next.

I believe that they are 1/4 chain. .050" gauge. One chain is new and has 70 drivers, one looks to be slightly used and has 71 drivers with a little rust as seen in picture...should clean right up when it sees wood. They appear to be different brands (no name) and are semi-chisel cutters.


----------



## leecopland (Dec 4, 2014)

Jon1212 said:


> Bumping this along. I'd like to get these off to good homes.


I would be interested in the Windsor/Sanvik 16" if you don't have a taker as yet.

Thanks,

Lee


----------



## Jon1212 (Dec 4, 2014)

leecopland said:


> I would be interested in the Windsor/Sanvik 16" if you don't have a taker as yet.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Lee



Okay. Please PM me.


----------



## Marshy (Dec 4, 2014)

Ok, it's not much but I figured I'd offer what I can since I've benefitted from this thread. 

Flywheel from possibly a Husqvarna 55 but not sure. Part number is 503-79-00-01. 






Next up, 2 recoils from Husqvarna 55. Both covers are busted and not worth anything. The internals are still goo though (i.e. Spool, spring, rope). One spool is better than the other... Part number on the spools are 505-30-37.


----------



## Modifiedmark (Dec 4, 2014)

I got a few items taking up space that someone might want. All I ask is shipping be paid for them through Paypal. 

First is a Total sprocket for Jonsered. 3/7 X 7



Second is some NOS Homelite rim drive sprocket drums. They all say fit XL 101-104 but are different for different years I guess... 



Third is 3 NAPA gold oil filters # 1394. Says they fit Briggs big block motors. 


Fourth is a box of older but new string trimmer heads. Never looked to see what all they fit. 




Merry freakin Christmas.


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Dec 4, 2014)

Modifiedmark said:


> Second is some NOS Homelite rim drive sprocket drums. They all say fit XL 101-104 but are different for different years I guess...
> View attachment 384098


I'd take those NOS Homelite rim drive sprocket drums. got a XL-102 and a XL-123 that needs em. pm sent


----------



## Modifiedmark (Dec 4, 2014)

Homelite sprockets and the filters are claimed.


----------



## fearofpavement (Dec 4, 2014)

fearofpavement said:


> CLAIMED
> I'll offer up a new or good used (and sharp) chain. Criteria is that it goes to someone that hasn't scored an item off this thread yet. Let me know what gauge, pitch and dl count you need and I'll see if I have something that will work. 48 states please.


Chains sent out today to Blk05crew, woody067, and coldiron. Enjoy and merry Christmas.


----------



## Freakingstang (Dec 4, 2014)

DexterDay said:


> Thanks..
> 
> I have several old chainsaws that I am going to line the outer perimeter of the wall with. I still need about a half dozen old saws to finish it.
> 
> ...



Good deal Dex! at least its going to a great home! Maybe I can con you out of it someday. HAHAHAHAopcorn:


----------



## blk05crew (Dec 4, 2014)

fearofpavement said:


> Chains sent out today to Blk05crew, woody067, and coldiron. Enjoy and merry Christmas.



Thank you very much! Merry Christmas!


----------



## o8f150 (Dec 4, 2014)

ok guys,,, I THINK I have a huskie 24" bar,, it is large huskie mount,,3/8 50 gauge,, I know that much for sure,,, going to have to wait till the better half gets home to go get it out of the shop,,, I am to messed up from pain meds to go myself right now,,,, it is used but If I remember right it is in good shape,,,, give me about an hour when she gets home and I will check it out,,,,,shipping will be on my dime for it to the lower 48


----------



## buck futter (Dec 4, 2014)

I'd be interested if it's what think it might be


----------



## Vic Hyman (Dec 4, 2014)

I might also be interested if this fits my 372


----------



## o8f150 (Dec 4, 2014)

Vic Hyman said:


> I might also be interested if this fits my 372


it will fit the 372,, it is a large mount,,, but my inbox is on over load with people,, there is already several people ahead and I haven't even got to check it out first


----------



## redray46 (Dec 4, 2014)

One set of dogs to Redfin and the other to flat47,shipped today
The Pioneer went to gr8mac today.
The Mac is still here,waiting for Mower05(?) to get back to me on that one.
I will look for some more "stuff"this weekend!
RR


----------



## o8f150 (Dec 4, 2014)

well to let you guys know,,,, I got mine today,,, sorry forgot who I got them from,,, dang strokes and memory is a bad mix,,, anyway,, it was the guy that had the carlton 3/8lp chains,,, they looked brand new,,, I was proud to get them,,, big thanlyou to him


----------



## pantelis (Dec 4, 2014)

I can offer one set of theese tools , just pay the shiping


----------



## skippysphins (Dec 4, 2014)

pantelis said:


> I can offer one set of theese tools , just pay the shiping


Pm sent


----------



## LowVolt (Dec 4, 2014)

pantelis said:


> I can offer one set of theese tools , just pay the shiping


----------



## o8f150 (Dec 4, 2014)

I had a set of those,,,, that was the only way to get my x wifes legs apart


----------



## Moparmyway (Dec 4, 2014)

o8f150 said:


> I had a set of those,,,, that was the only way to get my x wifes legs apart


You could tell that they were apart ?????
You MUST have been starving the poor girl


----------



## Marshy (Dec 4, 2014)

pantelis said:


> I can offer one set of theese tools , just pay the shiping


 
What are they? I could use a case splitter. I'd be willing to pass it onto another member that needs one once I split the case Im working on...


----------



## DexterDay (Dec 4, 2014)

Freakingstang said:


> Good deal Dex! at least its going to a great home! Maybe I can con you out of it someday. HAHAHAHAopcorn:



Maybe...


----------



## Four Paws (Dec 4, 2014)

Marshy said:


> What are they? I could use a case splitter. I'd be willing to pass it onto another member that needs one once I split the case Im working on...


 
That's a generous offer. In the true spirit of giving.


----------



## gr8mac (Dec 4, 2014)

Whats the hold up Dex? Ive been waiting all day, my fingers are starting to cramp up hovering over the keyboard!


----------



## Freakingstang (Dec 4, 2014)

gr8mac said:


> Whats the hold up Dex? Ive been waiting all day, my fingers are stating to cramp up hover over the keyboard!



HAHA


----------



## DexterDay (Dec 4, 2014)

Alright. I thought all day and I have a burnt piston out of an 034.. and 2 dead D cell batteries. 

Free to whomever wants them..


----------



## skippysphins (Dec 4, 2014)

Lol 


DexterDay said:


> Alright. I thought all day and I have a burnt piston out of an 034.. and 2 dead D cell batteries.
> 
> Free to whomever wants them..
> 
> View attachment 384156


----------



## DexterDay (Dec 4, 2014)

Just kidding...

I have an 034 cylinder (2 fins are broke) and this is an open port cylinder. . *Claimed*

2 sets of rings for an 036. One set is Caber and the other (unsure). One set is 1.2mm the other is 1.5mm. Both to go to the same home please. *Claimed*

An no name 026 top end (44.7 mm) *Claimed*

And a HD Stihl filter.. *Claimed*


----------



## gr8mac (Dec 4, 2014)

I'll take the HD Filter! Yeah!


----------



## gr8mac (Dec 4, 2014)

Im going to go put my fingers in ice now!


----------



## DexterDay (Dec 4, 2014)

gr8mac said:


> I'll take the HD Filter! Yeah!



Damn... I just gave it away via PM. 

But I have a brand new Aftermarket I would send ya, to make up for it..

PM me your info..


----------



## acutabove (Dec 4, 2014)

I'm in for the 026 top end!


----------



## acutabove (Dec 4, 2014)

DexterDay said:


> Just kidding...
> 
> I have an 034 cylinder (2 fins are broke) and this is an open port cylinder. .
> 
> ...


I could use the 026 topend. ..


----------



## DexterDay (Dec 4, 2014)

acutabove said:


> I'm in for the 026 top end!



PM me your info..


----------



## acutabove (Dec 4, 2014)

Sorry didn't mean to reply twice...Trying to figure out how to send a pm from this dern smart phone! May have to wait till I get home. Lol


----------



## mainewoods (Dec 4, 2014)

I'll take the piston if you throw in the batteries.


----------



## skippysphins (Dec 4, 2014)

The batteries are taken lol


----------



## o8f150 (Dec 4, 2014)

ok guys since I goofed up earlier about this bar thinking it was a 24 inch and I was wrong,, sorry,,, the 1st person didn't want It then I am posting it again,,, it is a large mount huskie bar,, 20",,3/8 50 gauge,,, the other side has most of the lettering still on it,, this is the worst side,,, shipping is on my dime to the lower 48,,, the best way to do this is pm me for it that way I can can make sure the frist wanting contact does in fact gets it,, make sure you include your addy,,, I will send it out as soon as I can,,, just remember I am on heavy pain killers and not able to drive much,,, oh,,almost forgot,,, I opened up the oiler holes too
thanks and merry Christmas


----------



## o8f150 (Dec 4, 2014)

Moparmyway said:


> You could tell that they were apart ?????
> You MUST have been starving the poor girl


nope,,, the only way her legs would come apart is if one of my friends kissed her on the neck,, then she had no problem swinging them open


----------



## bluesportster02 (Dec 4, 2014)

o8f150 said:


> nope,,, the only way her legs would come apart is if one of my friends kissed her on the neck,, then she had no problem swinging them open


i had a wife like that


----------



## Philbert (Dec 4, 2014)

o8f150 said:


> ok guys since I goofed up earlier about this bar . . .


Scott, be careful about listing too much stuff while on the meds. You are being very generous, but I hate to have you come to and find that you have given away your house keys, etc.

Philbert


----------



## o8f150 (Dec 4, 2014)

Philbert said:


> Scott, be careful about listing too much stuff while on the mess. You are being very generous, but I hate to have you come to and find that you have given away your house keys, etc.
> 
> Philbert


isn't that the truth,,,, I just got a pm about paying the guy for the chains,, he didn't get it,,, I pmed the receipt to him and stupid azz me had 1 letter wrong


----------



## tpope (Dec 4, 2014)

Look at the bright side... at least it was not a decimal in the wrong place or two...


----------



## o8f150 (Dec 4, 2014)

o8f150 said:


> ok guys since I goofed up earlier about this bar thinking it was a 24 inch and I was wrong,, sorry,,, the 1st person didn't want It then I am posting it again,,, it is a large mount huskie bar,, 20",,3/8 50 gauge,,, the other side has most of the lettering still on it,, this is the worst side,,, shipping is on my dime to the lower 48,,, the best way to do this is pm me for it that way I can can make sure the frist wanting contact does in fact gets it,, make sure you include your addy,,, I will send it out as soon as I can,,, just remember I am on heavy pain killers and not able to drive much,,, oh,,almost forgot,,, I opened up the oiler holes too
> thanks and merry Christmas
> View attachment 384193


ok guys,,,, bar is going to be headed to PA,, merry Christmas to everyone


----------



## Four Paws (Dec 4, 2014)

o8f150 said:


> ok guys,,,, bar is going to be headed to PA,, merry Christmas to everyone



Who is the lucky recipient?


----------



## o8f150 (Dec 4, 2014)

Philbert said:


> Scott, be careful about listing too much stuff while on the meds. You are being very generous, but I hate to have you come to and find that you have given away your house keys, etc.
> 
> Philbert


or worst by listing my 346 or 372


----------



## o8f150 (Dec 4, 2014)

Four Paws said:


> Who is the lucky recipient?


redfin


----------



## gunrush128 (Dec 4, 2014)

o8f150 said:


> or worst by listing my 346 or 372


Dibs!  lol


----------



## redfin (Dec 4, 2014)

redray46 said:


> One set of dogs to Redfin


I didn't get your name Mister but thank you. I will be practicing my tig welding on these for my 690 I finished this year.


----------



## redfin (Dec 4, 2014)

o8f150 said:


> ok guys,,,, bar is going to be headed to PA,, merry Christmas to everyone



Scott thank you, this will see much use.

I don't have to much to offfer you fellas in the way of saw so the first person to dedicate a ticket to Mr Collins 262 giveaway I will send funds in your name.

Pm me and it will be mailed.


----------



## redhawk4178 (Dec 4, 2014)

redhawk4178 said:


> This year I want to give, even though it is not much maybe some one can use whole or parts Mac 10-10 yours for shipping








I Still have


----------



## kz1000 (Dec 4, 2014)

Redhawk! We are not dealers, sponsors, rich oil barons or senators, we are real people that want to help another member or make the next member happy with an item that they were in need of. I have searched for weeks to find a $2.00 item that meant the difference of a usable saw or a parts saw and was elated when I found that part, it is never about the price, only the need. Merry Christmas and thank you for your contribution.


----------



## skippysphins (Dec 4, 2014)

I have a couple more thing I will be putting up soon .
Chris


----------



## Nate66n1 (Dec 4, 2014)

more goodies!!!!


CLAIMED


----------



## rich450es (Dec 4, 2014)

can i have the 8 pin sprocket please?


----------



## acutabove (Dec 4, 2014)

I will take the saw!


----------



## Wagnerwerks (Dec 4, 2014)

Nate66n1 said:


> more goodies!!!!View attachment 384276
> View attachment 384277
> View attachment 384279


Pming my address! I'll even cover the shipping on that saw!


----------



## Nate66n1 (Dec 4, 2014)

I believe this is a true parts saw, complete but it seems to be locked up.


----------



## Nate66n1 (Dec 4, 2014)

acutabove said:


> I will take the saw!





Wagnerwerks said:


> Pming my address! I'll even cover the shipping on that saw!


 Guys your missing the goods lol


----------



## xtremez (Dec 4, 2014)

I'll take the 084 and rim sprocket


----------



## Nate66n1 (Dec 4, 2014)

Came from a ts350-360, maybe the same as 070 or 090????


----------



## old-cat (Dec 4, 2014)

I have a brand new rim sprocket and drum and bearing , supposedly for a Husky 340 but someone put the wrong part in this box.
I don't know what it fits. If someone works on a lot of Husky saws you might find a home for it. China made Raisman Platt.

Just pay shipping

Claimed


----------



## Nate66n1 (Dec 4, 2014)

Ho Chee Mihn 066 coil with less then 15 minutes of run time
CLAIMED


----------



## HTTR (Dec 4, 2014)

Nate66n1 said:


> Ho Chee Mihn 066 coil with less then 15 minutes of run timeView attachment 384288


I'm definitely interested


----------



## Nate66n1 (Dec 4, 2014)

New

O.E.M stihl 051 gaskets, used stihl 084 non hd air filter, used ms 290 air filter


----------



## Nate66n1 (Dec 4, 2014)

HTTR said:


> I'm definitely interested


pm me info


----------



## Nate66n1 (Dec 4, 2014)

AM stihl 026 oil hose&filter,AM stihl 026 gaskets,New O.E.M. stihl 026 fuel line


CLAIMED


----------



## HTTR (Dec 4, 2014)

Nate66n1 said:


> I believe this is a true parts saw, complete but it seems to be locked up.View attachment 384281


I think I have the parts to get that one going. I'll have to double check. I will post pics up in a few if anyone is interested in mine aswell.


----------



## Jon1212 (Dec 4, 2014)

HTTR said:


> I'm definitely interested


Rafael, 

A certain package left Utah today.


----------



## acutabove (Dec 4, 2014)

Nate66n1 said:


> AM stihl 026 oil hose&filter,AM stihl 026 gaskets,New O.E.M. stihl 026 fuel lineView attachment 384298
> View attachment 384299
> View attachment 384300


PM sent


----------



## HTTR (Dec 4, 2014)

Jon1212 said:


> Rafael,
> 
> A certain package left Utah today.


Thanks a lot Jonathan. It really is going to feel like Christmas morning when I get that package.

Yours was sent Tuesday.


----------



## HTTR (Dec 4, 2014)

Nate66n1 said:


> I believe this is a true parts saw, complete but it seems to be locked up.View attachment 384281


I'm offering this project/parts homelite also. I think mine might get the saw Nate66n1 is offering up going.-or vise versa.


----------



## Four Paws (Dec 4, 2014)

Those top handle Homelites run really good. They make a great trail or camping saw. Someone who can turn a wrench is going to end up with a nice machine.


----------



## Homelite410 (Dec 5, 2014)

Four Paws said:


> Those top handle Homelites run really good. They make a great trail or camping saw. Someone who can turn a wrench is going to end up with a nice machine.


When they run................


----------



## mainewoods (Dec 5, 2014)

DexterDay said:


> Alright. I thought all day and I have a burnt piston out of an 034.. and 2 dead D cell batteries.
> 
> Free to whomever wants them..
> 
> View attachment 384156





CLAIMED


----------



## o8f150 (Dec 5, 2014)

ok,, that last one I offered up I had a pm within 5 minutes,, and she left the next day on TWA,, so I will only do this one more time since I want to keep the rest for myself,,, yes I am selfish,,, you pay transportation,, she is already dressed in red


----------



## half_full (Dec 5, 2014)

old-cat said:


> I have a brand new rim sprocket and drum and bearing , supposedly for a Husky 340 but someone put the wrong part in this box.
> I don't know what it fits. If someone works on a lot of Husky saws you might find a home for it. China made Raisman Platt.
> 
> Just pay shipping



I'll give it a home if you don't mind.


----------



## Whiskers (Dec 5, 2014)

08f150, something is seriously wrong with you, and I mean that in the kindest way.


----------



## o8f150 (Dec 5, 2014)

Whiskers said:


> 08f150, something is seriously wrong with you, and I mean that in the kindest way.


I have an excuse,,, stroke in july and pain meds now


----------



## nstueve (Dec 5, 2014)

i'll be dropping my X-mas items on the "other" website that shall not be named here b/c it will be blocked....

Don't want to split all my Christmas giving between two places this year.


----------



## MnSam (Dec 5, 2014)

o8f150 said:


> I have an excuse,,, stroke in july and pain meds now



Sure, blame it on the "stroke".


----------



## Guido Salvage (Dec 5, 2014)

o8f150 said:


> I have an excuse,,, stroke in july and pain meds now





MnSam said:


> Sure, blame it on the "stroke".



I think this "problem" predates the current issues Scott is having.


----------



## redray46 (Dec 5, 2014)

One of these has been up before,and was picked off,one HF GRINDER that does not get used at all,because my cutting buddy bought an Oregon unit.Free for shipping to the lower 48.
RR


----------



## nstueve (Dec 5, 2014)

redray46 said:


> One of these has been up before,and was picked off,one HF GRINDER that does not get used at all,because my cutting buddy bought an Oregon unit.Free for shipping to the lower 48.
> RR


You offering the HF grinder or looking for it? I don't get whats going on???


----------



## skippysphins (Dec 5, 2014)

I think he is offering it ! 
Chris


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Dec 5, 2014)

redray46 said:


> One of these has been up before,and was picked off,one HF GRINDER that does not get used at all,because my cutting buddy bought an Oregon unit.Free for shipping to the lower 48.
> RR


pm sent


----------



## juttree (Dec 5, 2014)

o8f150 said:


> ok,, that last one I offered up I had a pm within 5 minutes,, and she left the next day on TWA,, so I will only do this one more time since I want to keep the rest for myself,,, yes I am selfish,,, you pay transportation,, she is already dressed in red
> View attachment 384375


Dual port, NICE!!!


----------



## LowVolt (Dec 5, 2014)

My items went out today. MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!!!


----------



## Jon1212 (Dec 5, 2014)

All bars I posted that were claimed, are now headed to new homes.

Happy Hanukkah! Merry Christmas! Happy Holidays, Joyous Kwanza, and a good Festivus to the rest of us.


----------



## LowVolt (Dec 5, 2014)

Jon1212 said:


> All bars I posted that were claimed, are now headed to new homes.
> 
> Happy Hanukkah! Merry Christmas! Happy Holidays, Joyous Kwanza, and a good Festivus to the rest of us.


Thank you for being politically correct!


----------



## Jon1212 (Dec 5, 2014)

LowVolt said:


> Thank you for being politically correct!


To run

LOL! Merely trying to be all inclusive.

I do the same with my sarcasm.........


----------



## HTTR (Dec 5, 2014)

Jon1212 said:


> All bars I posted that were claimed, are now headed to new homes.
> 
> Happy Hanukkah! Merry Christmas! Happy Holidays, Joyous Kwanza, and a good Festivus to the rest of us.


Festivus Pole up for grabs. 
J/k


----------



## LowVolt (Dec 5, 2014)

Airing of Grievances happens 365 here on AS.......


----------



## nstueve (Dec 5, 2014)

wrestling to start later...

real nice earthquake 4518 saw being given on the "saw h a w g z. c o m"


----------



## tallfarmboy (Dec 5, 2014)

LowVolt said:


> Airing of Grievances happens 365 here on AS.......



Dibs on the 365. 






Oh wait... LOL!


----------



## MS460WOODCHUCK (Dec 5, 2014)

nstueve said:


> wrestling to start later...
> 
> real nice earthquake 4518 saw being given on the "saw h a w g z. c o m"


 
Replied on the other site.


----------



## 54stude (Dec 5, 2014)

Offered for the price of shipping, to someone who needs it.. transmission for mcculloch two man 7-55 saw.


----------



## fearofpavement (Dec 5, 2014)

juttree said:


> Dual port, NICE!!!


Better measure the squish though.


----------



## 67L36Driver (Dec 5, 2014)

Homelite410 said:


> When they run................



Hey! Let's not be dissin' little red Homies.


----------



## gr8mac (Dec 5, 2014)

fearofpavement said:


> Better measure the squish though.



Yeah.....better have a big piece of solder too! ;-)


----------



## Homelite410 (Dec 5, 2014)

67L36Driver said:


> Hey! Let's not be dissin' little red Homies.


I will NEVER take one to the woods again!!


----------



## redray46 (Dec 5, 2014)

nstueve said:


> You offering the HF grinder or looking for it? I don't get whats going on???


OFFERING, YOU TURKEY.IT IS SPOKEN FOR,I THINK.LOL
SEE IF I SEND YOU ANY BIG SAWS AGAIN!!!
The HF grinder is still available,if anyone needs it.PM please,thanks.
RR


----------



## gulity1 (Dec 5, 2014)

Here is my stuff hope it good enough, you all have been a large help to me, thank you
266 recoil works new rope handle been chewed on at some point
266 case complete crank bearings misc , Bearings feel good but use at your own risk, All holes look good
288 low top cover brand new never mounted, I ordered a hi top and got this
Postage is on me just use it, Thanks & Merry Christmas to all


----------



## cgraham1 (Dec 5, 2014)

gulity1 said:


> Here is my stuff hope it good enough, you all have been a large help to me, thank you
> 266 recoil works new rope handle been chewed on at some point
> 266 case complete crank bearings misc , Bearings feel good but use at your own risk, All holes look good
> 288 low top cover brand new never mounted, I ordered a hi top and got this
> ...


I could really use the low top 288 cover!


----------



## Flat47 (Dec 5, 2014)

Flat47 said:


> If anybody missed out on HTTR's Husky 365/372 low top air filters, pm me. I got one from him a while ago and then went to a high top filter. It's like new, mesh type. I put maybe 2 hours of cutting time on it. Please cover shipping (USPS small flat rate box).


Bump this along...hoping somebody will claim it.


----------



## gulity1 (Dec 5, 2014)

clint the cover is yours PM an address
and anyone else if you respnd wanting the case send me a address its quicker for me thanks Ill let you guys know when I ship chit out


----------



## Knobby57 (Dec 6, 2014)

HTTR said:


> Festivus Pole up for grabs.
> J/k


That pole is not regulation . "Wooden base"it must be aluminum for durability







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbone75 (Dec 6, 2014)

Will be sending out gifts next week , had a very rough last couple days . Warned yous guys I am slow , but they will get there ! LOL


----------



## LowVolt (Dec 6, 2014)

CLAIMED!!!Brand new Rooftop truck lights plus a couple relays. Please cover shipping if you can.


----------



## skippysphins (Dec 6, 2014)

LowVolt said:


> Brand new Rooftop truck lights plus a couple relays. Please cover shipping if you can.
> 
> View attachment 384606


What kind of rig do you own?


----------



## rich450es (Dec 6, 2014)

if roof lights are still up for grabs i will use them .......thanks


----------



## LowVolt (Dec 6, 2014)

rich450es said:


> if roof lights are still up for grabs i will use them .......thanks


Send me a pm with addy and I will get them too you.


----------



## LowVolt (Dec 6, 2014)

skippysphins said:


> What kind of rig do you own?


Lol. They were for my buddies tailgating short bus project. We did not use them.


----------



## LowVolt (Dec 6, 2014)

LowVolt said:


> Alright, here is a new set of speakers for the car or truck. Would work well in a regular cab truck with no rear speakers since they can be thrown behind the seats. If you can pay shipping that would be great.
> 
> View attachment 383694


Still got these. These are small. The box is 12"x12"x4"


----------



## LowVolt (Dec 6, 2014)




----------



## djones (Dec 6, 2014)

Ok, I looked in my spare parts box and found these items.





1 Zama carb
2 Tilitson carb
3 021 clutch and sprocket
4 021 brake handle
5 021 flywheel

PM me with name and address. you pay shipping.


----------



## juttree (Dec 6, 2014)

Packages are in the mail guys. Merry Christmas.


----------



## Flat47 (Dec 6, 2014)

Up for grabs:
Flywheel and stator for heated handles for a Husky 272xpg.
Got this on trade from another member (sorry - forgot who) and I would like to pass it on to someone who will use it. Part #501 77 82-01.


----------



## Flat47 (Dec 6, 2014)

Up for grabs:
Flywheel and stator for heated handles for a Husky 272xpg.
Got this on trade from another member (sorry - forgot who) and I would like to pass it on to someone who will use it. Part #501 77 82-01.
CLAIMED


----------



## stevetheboatguy (Dec 6, 2014)

I'm hoping this isn't claimed yet. That would be awesome to add to my 268xp!


----------



## hanniedog (Dec 6, 2014)

Would there be any interest in 4-36"x404 chains and 8-24"x404 chains for an 088. also have 4 brand new 14"chains for an MS170. The 4 14 inch chains will go as one and the others will go in twos. Just pay shipping. The small chasins are 44 drive links so might be 12' actually. Sorry about that. Got them at an auction and just thru them on a shelf.


----------



## Red97 (Dec 6, 2014)

What is the driver count on the 24" chains?


----------



## gulity1 (Dec 6, 2014)

Ill trade you for the fly wheel and genertator ?? sounds like a good deal??


----------



## ladrhog (Dec 6, 2014)

hanniedog said:


> Would there be any interest in 4-36"x404 chains and 8-24"x404 chains for an 088. also have 4 brand new 14"chains for an MS170. The 4 14 inch chains will go as one and the others will go in twos. Just pay shipping. The small chasins are 44 drive links so might be 12' actually. Sorry about that. Got them at an auction and just thru them on a shelf.


Pm sent on the 404 chains


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hanniedog (Dec 6, 2014)

The 24" chain has 80 drivers and the 36" has 108 drivers.


----------



## Flat47 (Dec 6, 2014)

gulity1 said:


> Ill trade you for the fly wheel and genertator ?? sounds like a good deal??


Sent you a pm.


----------



## mdavlee (Dec 6, 2014)

hanniedog said:


> Would there be any interest in 4-36"x404 chains and 8-24"x404 chains for an 088. also have 4 brand new 14"chains for an MS170. The 4 14 inch chains will go as one and the others will go in twos. Just pay shipping. The small chasins are 44 drive links so might be 12' actually. Sorry about that. Got them at an auction and just thru them on a shelf.


I could use the 36" chains


----------



## hanniedog (Dec 6, 2014)

mdavlee does the 108 drive count work for you?


----------



## LowVolt (Dec 6, 2014)

Recoil for a 024 that has a hole in it. I put gorilla tape on both sides and it gets the job done. No guts to the recoil, just the plastic. Secondly is a 028 recoil. I believe it came off a super. In good shape. It has the spring and the pulley the string goes around but I believe the plastic pulley the string goes around is broke. If you can use both great or just take one. Shipping on me.


----------



## HTTR (Dec 6, 2014)

Top handle Homelite *claimed *by Coldiron. 

It's been shipped and I pm'ed you the tracking #. Enjoy, happy holidays.


----------



## likesaws (Dec 6, 2014)

hanniedog said:


> Would there be any interest in 4-36"x404 chains and 8-24"x404 chains for an 088. also have 4 brand new 14"chains for an MS170. The 4 14 inch chains will go as one and the others will go in twos. Just pay shipping. The small chasins are 44 drive links so might be 12' actually. Sorry about that. Got them at an auction and just thru them on a shelf.


I could use the ms 170 Chains if not claimed Thanks sending pm


----------



## mdavlee (Dec 6, 2014)

hanniedog said:


> mdavlee does the 108 drive count work for you?


Yes that works. I have a 36" bar it will work on.


----------



## cgraham1 (Dec 6, 2014)

Pre filters for a Stihl concrete saw... TS350, TS510, TS760

CLAIMED - Carb off a Stihl MS260 - non-adjustable on high side... perfect for a stock saw and works great. 

CLAIMED...



If you've already claimed more than one or two items, please let someone else have a shot at this stuff. Thanks! Just cover shipping.


----------



## hanniedog (Dec 6, 2014)

The 4 36" 404 chainsaw are going to mdavlee. Believe the ones for 170 are gone also.


----------



## ladrhog (Dec 6, 2014)

hanniedog said:


> The 4 36" 404 chainsaw are going to mdavlee. Believe the ones for 170 are gone also.


Damn I thought beat him to them


----------



## Moparmyway (Dec 6, 2014)

cgraham1 said:


> Pre filters for a Stihl concrete saw... TS350, TS510, TS760View attachment 384689
> 
> Carb off a Stihl MS260 - non-adjustable on high side... perfect for a stock saw and works great. View attachment 384690
> 
> ...


Hi Clint,
If that max flo fits larger Stihls, i would love to try it


----------



## hanniedog (Dec 6, 2014)

Hey the 24" chains are still avaiable.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Dec 6, 2014)

Bringing these forward from about 30 pages ago, the drum fits a small Mac and the clutch cover/brake a Husky 36/41.


----------



## ladrhog (Dec 6, 2014)

hanniedog said:


> Hey the 24" chains are still avaiable.


Well I guess I could spin them together. If they are still available I'll take them.


----------



## hanniedog (Dec 6, 2014)

Do you want all 8 of them?


----------



## redoakneck (Dec 6, 2014)

ladrhog said:


> Well I guess I could spin them together. If they are still available I'll take them.


Yep!!


----------



## redoakneck (Dec 6, 2014)

Man. I'd like one of 24, if not all taken??


----------



## fearofpavement (Dec 6, 2014)

Guido Salvage said:


> Bringing these forward from about 30 pages ago.
> 
> View attachment 384750
> View attachment 384751
> View attachment 384752


What does the chainbrake handle fit? IF it's for either a 350 or a 51/55, I could really use it. I cleaned up what I had today and two of them were melted from someone leaving the brake engaged while running.


----------



## ladrhog (Dec 6, 2014)

I have a complete 038 crankcase for the price of shipping. Part numbers are 11190210701 and 11190202001. 

And a 032 recoil housing






I also have a air filter holder for a high top husky.


----------



## woodeneye (Dec 6, 2014)

Nice hand model. Haha!


----------



## nstueve (Dec 6, 2014)

hanniedog said:


> Would there be any interest in 4-36"x404 chains and 8-24"x404 chains for an 088. also have 4 brand new 14"chains for an MS170. The 4 14 inch chains will go as one and the others will go in twos. Just pay shipping. The small chasins are 44 drive links so might be 12' actually. Sorry about that. Got them at an auction and just thru them on a shelf.


What guage are the 24" 404 chains?


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 6, 2014)

AFAIK, all .404 is .063.


----------



## nstueve (Dec 6, 2014)

redray46 said:


> OFFERING, YOU TURKEY.IT IS SPOKEN FOR,I THINK.LOL
> SEE IF I SEND YOU ANY BIG SAWS AGAIN!!!
> The HF grinder is still available,if anyone needs it.PM please,thanks.
> RR


See if I rebuild anymore 372xp's for ground up... Pssssssh!


----------



## 54stude (Dec 6, 2014)

blsnelling said:


> AFAIK, all .404 is .063.



Some old .404 is .050 also.


----------



## cutforfun (Dec 7, 2014)

And .058


----------



## eudaimonea (Dec 7, 2014)

LowVolt said:


> Recoil for a 024 that has a hole in it. I put gorilla tape on both sides and it gets the job done. No guts to the recoil, just the plastic. Secondly is a 028 recoil. I believe it came off a super. In good shape. It has the spring and the pulley the string goes around but I believe the plastic pulley the string goes around is broke. If you can use both great or just take one. Shipping on me.
> 
> View attachment 384659



Id like the 028 starter if still available. Ill message u


----------



## eudaimonea (Dec 7, 2014)

Someone need 359 starter And plastic guard? Complete---CLAIMED


----------



## cgraham1 (Dec 7, 2014)

Moparmyway said:


> Hi Clint,
> If that max flo fits larger Stihls, i would love to try it




Just to clarify, the Max-Flo is just the inner cage and nut plate. There is no filter or cover. Thanks!


----------



## sachsmo (Dec 7, 2014)

nstueve said:


> You offering the HF grinder or looking for it? I don't get whats going on???





redray46 said:


> OFFERING, YOU TURKEY.IT IS SPOKEN FOR,I THINK.LOL
> SEE IF I SEND YOU ANY BIG SAWS AGAIN!!!
> The HF grinder is still available,if anyone needs it.PM please,thanks.
> RR










Har har,

he won't be getting any big Dolmar parts from me again either!


The boy never even thanked me last year, said he had received so much stuff he didn't remember?

I got a minimac that I think will never leave my mind.

I still owe you one diggersdad,

Remember no good deed goes un-punished eh?

Merry Christmas all,

Da Scrooge


----------



## LowVolt (Dec 7, 2014)

eudaimonea said:


> Id like the 028 starter if still available. Ill message u


You got it!!!!


----------



## Moparmyway (Dec 7, 2014)

cgraham1 said:


> Just to clarify, the Max-Flo is just the inner cage and nut plate. There is no filter or cover. Thanks!



Thanks Clint, I was looking for the assembly, lets let someone who needs the parts have at it !


----------



## Guido Salvage (Dec 7, 2014)

fearofpavement said:


> What does the chainbrake handle fit? IF it's for either a 350 or a 51/55, I could really use it. I cleaned up what I had today and two of them were melted from someone leaving the brake engaged while running.



I am not sure, I think it may be off a smaller saw (i.e. 142, etc.) but will compare it to a 55 and also see if I can find a part number.


----------



## Milkman31 (Dec 7, 2014)

Someone may need this?


----------



## lone wolf (Dec 7, 2014)

Husky 288 buffers


----------



## redray46 (Dec 7, 2014)

Milkman31 said:


> Someone may need this?View attachment 384818


I have a 359,but no ,manual,I would like to have that!
And you gave me an idea,I have some unneeded manuals to put up myself.


----------



## GL0B0TREE (Dec 7, 2014)

lil truck to pay forward, pics2post if I get any hits... has to go!


----------



## David Young (Dec 7, 2014)

GL0B0TREE said:


> lil truck to pay forward, pics2post if I get any hits... has to go!


I don't know what this means


----------



## Tractorsaw1 (Dec 7, 2014)

Yep I got a little feller that likes little trucks, lets see a pic


----------



## tbone75 (Dec 7, 2014)

GL0B0TREE said:


> lil truck to pay forward, pics2post if I get any hits... has to go!


Lets see them pix !!


----------



## Milkman31 (Dec 7, 2014)

redray46 said:


> I have a 359,but no ,manual,I would like to have that!
> And you gave me an idea,I have some unneeded manuals to put up myself.


Send me your address and I'll get it to you!


----------



## GL0B0TREE (Dec 7, 2014)

( 1991 Chevy s10)
https://flic.kr/p/q3C4hV


----------



## lone wolf (Dec 7, 2014)

GL0B0TREE said:


> ( 1991 Chevy s10)
> https://flic.kr/p/q3C4hV


That's a big gift.


----------



## LowVolt (Dec 7, 2014)

I will take it!!!


----------



## GL0B0TREE (Dec 7, 2014)

I want it as much as the next guy, maybe theres a series here


----------



## fearofpavement (Dec 7, 2014)

Guido Salvage said:


> I am not sure, I think it may be off a smaller saw (i.e. 142, etc.) but will compare it to a 55 and also see if I can find a part number.


Thanks. If it doesn't fit those models I don't need it but someone probably does.


----------



## LowVolt (Dec 7, 2014)

Chit u are in canada? Nevermind.....lol


----------



## lone wolf (Dec 7, 2014)

LowVolt said:


> Chit u are in canada? Nevermind.....lol


----------



## Guido Salvage (Dec 7, 2014)

fearofpavement said:


> Thanks. If it doesn't fit those models I don't need it but someone probably does.



Upon closer inspection I think the clutch cover may be off a 41, it is notched in the corner and smaller than a 55. Part number appears to be 530-029883, perhaps someone can look it up and confirm.


----------



## Chris_In_VT (Dec 7, 2014)

Guido Salvage said:


> Upon closer inspection I think the clutch cover may be off a 41, it is notched in the corner and smaller than a 55. Part number appears to be 530-029883, perhaps someone can look it up and confirm.



Confirmed, that part # is for a 36\41.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Dec 7, 2014)

Chris_In_VT said:


> Confirmed, that part # is for a 36\41.



Thanks!


----------



## fearofpavement (Dec 7, 2014)

Ok, don't need a 36/41 cover as I have never had that model. Thanks though.


----------



## mainewoods (Dec 7, 2014)

New 18" - 3/8" -.050 - 68 DL Oregon chisel chain up for grabs. Shipping on me.


----------



## Chris_In_VT (Dec 7, 2014)

Dang... Almost. Just went and checked, and the 18" bar I just got is .058...


----------



## MS460WOODCHUCK (Dec 7, 2014)

mainewoods said:


> New 18" - 3/8" -.050 - 68 DL Oregon chisel chain up for grabs. Shipping on me. View attachment 384977


PM sent


----------



## mainewoods (Dec 7, 2014)

Pm received.


----------



## mainewoods (Dec 7, 2014)

Chris_In_VT said:


> Dang... Almost. Just went and checked, and the 18" bar I just got is .058...




I have a new 18" .058 -3/8 -66DL chain available if that helps.


----------



## MS460WOODCHUCK (Dec 7, 2014)

Can't remember if it was a 025 or 250 but it ran good and the case got smashed. The piston got used in another saw. The jug looks good to me. Any of these parts are yours for the shipping.


----------



## lwn9186 (Dec 7, 2014)

MS460WOODCHUCK said:


> Can't remember if it was a 025 or 250 but it ran good and the case got smashed. The piston got used in another saw. The jug looks good to me. Any of these parts are yours for the shipping.


I can use it.


----------



## David Young (Dec 7, 2014)

MS460WOODCHUCK said:


> Can't remember if it was a 025 or 250 but it ran good and the case got smashed. The piston got used in another saw. The jug looks good to me. Any of these parts are yours for the shipping.


If that falls through let me know


----------



## mainewoods (Dec 7, 2014)

mainewoods said:


> (2) 16"-.058- 3/8"-60DL Pioneer chains and (2) 18"-.058-3/8"-66DL Pioneer chains. Brand new and never been on a saw, but have been sitting around a while. A few of the links have some rust on them but should clean up fine. I don't know what they fit. Maybe you guy's do. Shipped on my dime. Happy Festivus!View attachment 383864
> 
> 
> 1- 16" gone - 3 left.




Moving these chains forward, still available.


----------



## MS460WOODCHUCK (Dec 7, 2014)

lwn9186 said:


> I can use it.


pm me your shipping info.


----------



## Chris_In_VT (Dec 7, 2014)

mainewoods said:


> I have a new 18" .058 -3/8 -66DL chain available if that helps.


My bar is 68DL.
Thanks anyways though!


----------



## lone wolf (Dec 7, 2014)

lone wolf said:


> Husky 288 buffers View attachment 384825


Claimed.


----------



## kz1000 (Dec 7, 2014)

I'd like to thank Atpchas for the chains that he sent me and wish him and his a Merry Christmas.


----------



## ladrhog (Dec 7, 2014)

mainewoods said:


> I have a new 18" .058 -3/8 -66DL chain available if that helps.


I could use that chain on a ms361 with 18 inch bar

I have a 14 inch Oregon bar and new chain. 
Yours for shipping
Fits a homy xl


----------



## Whiskers (Dec 7, 2014)

Pretty cool old school chain packaging


----------



## ladrhog (Dec 7, 2014)

ladrhog said:


> I could use that chain on a ms361 with 18 inch bar
> 
> I have a 14 inch Oregon bar and new chain.
> Yours for shipping
> ...


Claimed by wooden eye. Merry christmas


----------



## woodeneye (Dec 7, 2014)

Thanks so much, my Homelite will love this.


----------



## tpope (Dec 7, 2014)

lone wolf said:


> Claimed.


Thanks so much! My Wicked work saw 288 has shown me that it needs the two nearest the trigger replaced. Nothing like stumping and not getting full RPMs.


----------



## redfin (Dec 7, 2014)

tpope said:


> My Wicked work saw 288



I bet that's a fun saw.


----------



## Philbert (Dec 7, 2014)

ladrhog said:


> I have a 14 inch Oregon bar and new chain.



That's a 'banana bar'! Designed to be low kickback on the top, and standard nose radius on the bottom. Can't be flipped over. I have an older one I use just to show people.

Philbert


----------



## tpope (Dec 8, 2014)

redfin said:


> I bet that's a fun saw.


Yes it is. It will be more fun when I can run full throttle cutting stumps low to the ground.


----------



## smokey7 (Dec 8, 2014)

I think i have the hf grinder but i cant seem to send a message through a conversation. I keep getting a error message. Either way keep the giving going i have a small 18" homelite bar i will give for shipping i will measure slot size. I know its smaller then my homelite 23av`s mount it is brand new with aopened package i used the chain.


----------



## redray46 (Dec 8, 2014)

smokey7 said:


> I think i have the hf grinder but i cant seem to send a message through a conversation. I keep getting a error message. Either way keep the giving going i have a small 18" homelite bar i will give for shipping i will measure slot size. I know its smaller then my homelite 23av`s mount it is brand new with aopened package i used the chain.



Smokey 7,you need to figure out the conversation issue,and get me an sddress to send you the HF grinder if you want it!
RR


----------



## nstueve (Dec 8, 2014)

smokey7 said:


> I think i have the hf grinder but i cant seem to send a message through a conversation. I keep getting a error message. Either way keep the giving going i have a small 18" homelite bar i will give for shipping i will measure slot size. I know its smaller then my homelite 23av`s mount it is brand new with aopened package i used the chain.





redray46 said:


> Smokey 7,you need to figure out the conversation issue,and get me an sddress to send you the HF grinder if you want it!
> RR



How about you just PM him your phone number Red???


----------



## redray46 (Dec 8, 2014)

nstueve said:


> How about you just PM him your phone number Red???



Smokey figured it out.


----------



## nstueve (Dec 8, 2014)

To fill in everyone JJ and psuiewalsh, tbone and some others posted up 034 parts on the "other" sites christmas giving thread. I decided to collect all the 034 parts up, and make a saw for a family-in-need this christmas. That way everyone's charity goes a little further. This is the latest from the "other" thread... If any of you are feeling charitable and have any of the parts needed or would like to contribute please let me know. 


Perfect that narrows us down to just a few things.

_1.) Muffler (I can get an AM muff cheap if need be) _
_4.) brake handle5.) rest of brake guts
6.) anyone want to donate a nice bar? I don't have any nice 18"-20" bars. Think the clutch drum is 3/8? 
8.) Anyone want to donate a 46mm piston? 

Rebuilding saws for charity is one way I like to give back this time of year. However, I can't support the whole parts bill and time. 

I can get 1, 4, 5 carb kit and seals kit for about $45 from my AM parts supplier. A good Episan piston for this saw will also be about $41(ebay). Bar, another $40 i'm sure... 

IF anyone would like to contribute to this project but don't have any of the parts needed... I'd take donations via paypal. Even $5-$10 from several people can really lighten the load. Anyone who has donated I will mention when I do the build thread. Thanks! 

Cheers,
Nate_


----------



## redoakneck (Dec 8, 2014)

So you need a 3003 mount 3/8 pitch bar and chain, prefer 18"-20"??? I know I have a 16, let me see if I have anything longer.

Pete

Do the mufflers off an 031 fit that saw??? If so I prolly have an old ugly??


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 8, 2014)

I have a well used 20" that I can donate. I'll dress and square the rails. If wanted I could paint it as well.


----------



## David Young (Dec 8, 2014)

nstueve said:


> To fill in everyone JJ and psuiewalsh, tbone and some others posted up 034 parts on the "other" sites christmas giving thread. I decided to collect all the 034 parts up, and make a saw for a family-in-need this christmas. That way everyone's charity goes a little further. This is the latest from the "other" thread... If any of you are feeling charitable and have any of the parts needed or would like to contribute please let me know.
> 
> 
> Perfect that narrows us down to just a few things.
> ...




You need to work on your counting.

happy to see you pulling this together.

David


----------



## nstueve (Dec 8, 2014)

redoakneck said:


> So you need a 3003 mount 3/8 pitch bar and chain, prefer 18"-20"??? I know I have a 16, let me see if I have anything longer.
> Pete
> Do the mufflers off an 031 fit that saw??? If so I prolly have an old ugly??


No they don't 034/036/360 mufflers only. I can get a china muff for $8 so it's not one of the big items.



blsnelling said:


> I have a well used 20" that I can donate. I'll dress and square the rails. If wanted I could paint it as well.



As far as the bar goes... I honestly don't have a single 18-20" bar in my whole shop right now... 16's and 24's but no D025 18's or 20's. Just wanted something nice for the new owner so they don't have to replace for a couple seasons at least... Kinda feel like a jerk if I give a saw away that will need replacement parts right away. That's really my only stipulation. I have several people PMing on donations so who knows maybe I can get them a new one! LOL... Let me know what you guys find...



David Young said:


> You need to work on your counting.
> happy to see you pulling this together.
> David


No counting errors; the list was longer but I deleted what others have already committed to. 



*Thanks for the Christmas spirit guys!*


----------



## LowVolt (Dec 8, 2014)

I have a couple nice 20" stihl bars and chains available. I am certainly not trying to upstage anyone else, just letting the community know what I got. I have a nice 3/8 ES bar, 3/8 E bar and .325 E bar. All 20".


----------



## LowVolt (Dec 8, 2014)

Or if those guys want to donate a bar I could donate a chain. I believe a have a like new 20" loop of RM chain.


----------



## David Young (Dec 8, 2014)

LowVolt said:


> Or if those guys want to donate a bar I could donate a chain. I believe a have a like new 20" loop of RM chain.


ok now your just showing off.

captain of the showboat.....


----------



## nstueve (Dec 8, 2014)

LowVolt said:


> I have a couple nice 20" stihl bars and chains available. I am certainly not trying to upstage anyone else, just letting the community know what I got. I have a nice 3/8 ES bar, 3/8 E bar and .325 E bar. All 20".


20" 3/8 sounds nice to me... Show me pics guys. We'll have a bar beauty contest. LOL!    



David Young said:


> ok now your just showing off.
> captain of the showboat.....


So you're saying he's Charles Winninger or Joe Brown???


----------



## David Young (Dec 8, 2014)

nstueve said:


> 20" 3/8 sounds nice to me... Show me pics guys. We'll have a bar beauty contest. LOL!
> 
> 
> So you're saying he's Charles Winninger???


lots of people don't realize that,
here is a picture of Rory


----------



## nstueve (Dec 8, 2014)

what about ???


----------



## Philbert (Dec 8, 2014)

Thank you for the items received. I dug and found a few, eclectic things to offer.

*Bar # 1 *** (heading to kyle1!) ****
Oregon 18", 3/8" low Profile, .050 gauge, 60 drive links, A095 mount.
New, never used. Sprocket nose, 19.5 inches overall, 1# 5 oz.
Model 180SDEA095






*Bar # 2*
Oregon 20", .050 gauge, ? drive links, D096 mount.
Banana Bar!!! ProAm sprocket nose, 22.5 inches overall, 2# 6 oz.
Surface rust. Should be filed, sanded, and painted. Best for display/show-&-tell?
Model 200SKDD096







*Genuine Peavy brand peavy/cant/timber jack hook*. **** (heading to kyle1!) ****
Approximately 12" X 5" with 7/8" hole.
Forged from 9/16" X 5/8" stock. 1# 9oz.
Was never used, but received in rough condition. Spent some time cleaning it up. Could still use a final sanding and paint.




*Genuine Tree Machine Bar Vise/Clamp prototype! *** (heading to juttree!) ****
See: http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/tree-machine-filing-clamps.240030/page-5
4" C-clamp. 2# 13oz. 10" X 6" overall.





Each item offered for the cost of shipping. Cash or USPS money order (sorry, I don't have PayPal).
_Please send me a PM_ with your real name, screen name, and mailing address to request an item.

Happy Holidays!

Philbert


----------



## DexterDay (Dec 8, 2014)

Philbert said:


> Thank you for the items received. I dug and found a few, eclectic things to offer.
> 
> *Bar # 1*
> Oregon 18", 3/8" low Profile, .050 gauge, 60 drive links, A095 mount.
> ...



That clamp is slick!!  I like that a lot. 

(Not claiming it.. Just stating my opinion).


----------



## LowVolt (Dec 8, 2014)

I will get some bar pictures up later this evening.


----------



## woody067 (Dec 8, 2014)

got my chains in the mail today from fearofpayment. thank you so much, merry xmass


----------



## DexterDay (Dec 8, 2014)

Everything I have is going out tomorrow. . Sorry for the delay. .


----------



## cobey (Dec 8, 2014)

Thanks Scott (08F150) I got the chains thursday night on the way to
go to the fire wood cutting gtg at treemonky's in WI , I got home late last night
im gonna find some stuff to put in soon


----------



## Jon1212 (Dec 8, 2014)

nstueve said:


> To fill in everyone JJ and psuiewalsh, tbone and some others posted up 034 parts on the "other" sites christmas giving thread. I decided to collect all the 034 parts up, and make a saw for a family-in-need this christmas. That way everyone's charity goes a little further. This is the latest from the "other" thread... If any of you are feeling charitable and have any of the parts needed or would like to contribute please let me know.
> 
> 
> Perfect that narrows us down to just a few things.
> ...



Nate,

PM me a Ship To. I've got a few NOS 18" 3/8 Windsor/ Sandvik Roll Top bars. I can certainly spare one.


----------



## lumberjackchef (Dec 8, 2014)

Got the 24" duratip today jon1212. Thanks its a nice one! So in return here is what I have to gift. NIB ms200 p/c kit. Only stipulation is that you don't snag it to resell, as it was given to me , but I have not had a need for it as of yet. So I feel I should pass it on if someone else can use it. Send me a pm with your zip and I will quote your shipping... Merry CHRISTmas!!!!


----------



## gunrush128 (Dec 8, 2014)

lumberjackchef said:


> Got the 24" duratip today jon1212. Thanks its a nice one! So in return here is what I have to gift. NIB ms200 p/c kit. Only stipulation is that you don't snag it to resell, as it was given to me , but I have not had a need for it as of yet. So I feel I should pass it on if someone else can use it. Send me a pm with your zip and I will quote your shipping... Merry CHRISTmas!!!!


 I'll take it! Thanks!

PM Sent!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hanniedog (Dec 8, 2014)

All the chains that I listed are gone plus a couple more that I over looked.


----------



## gunrush128 (Dec 8, 2014)

I still have these things available if anyone needs them....

Hogue Monogrip for Colt Python








iHome for iPhone 4s or earlier, or iPod ---- Back up for grabs






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lumberjackchef (Dec 8, 2014)

gunrush128 said:


> I'll take it! Thanks!
> 
> PM Sent!
> 
> ...


 I will try to get it on its way tomorrow!


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 8, 2014)

Guys, all of the items I've given out will go out tomorrow via USPS Priority Mail. Merry Christmas!


----------



## Philbert (Dec 8, 2014)

USPS is doing good in this thread too!

Philbert


----------



## gunrush128 (Dec 8, 2014)

gunrush128 said:


> I still have these things available if anyone needs them....
> 
> Hogue Monogrip for Colt Python
> 
> ...




The iHome is back up for grabs 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HTTR (Dec 8, 2014)

HTTR said:


> What a great thread!
> I don't have much, but will be willing to give the extra parts I do have to anybody who can use them. All I ask is for actual shipping cost on the large items.
> 2 new Husqvarna Air Filters that should work on: 362 365 371and 372* . Claimed*
> Husqvarna 362 THROTTLE LOCKOUT part no. 503 55 66-01 *Claimed *
> ...



I still have some of these parts I offered up earlier in the thread.


----------



## LowVolt (Dec 8, 2014)

Again, Pete Brad and Jon have graciously offered up bars. Not trying to step on anyone's toes. I am just trying to help out those in need of a good firewood saw. With that said here is a picture of the three bars that may fit this charity firewood saw. If they are not needed I also have a stihl 3/8x.050x72dl that I could send instead of the bar. It is not the new RM chain I thought I had. It is the same as 63ps3 but in the standard 3/8 form if that makes any sense. Full chisel cutters with that extra bump/link on the raker. The one with the threaded rod GoPro mount on it is a .325 bar. GoPro mount not included.


----------



## Philbert (Dec 8, 2014)

LowVolt said:


> The one with the threaded rod GoPro mount on it is a .325 bar. GoPro mount not included.


Use that for filming, or measuring your fire wood?

(Just curious).

Philbert


----------



## LowVolt (Dec 8, 2014)

Philbert said:


> Use that for filming, or measuring your fire wood?
> 
> (Just curious).
> 
> Philbert


Filming. It was pretty cool. I tried it once and the results weren't bad. Just have not mounted it on another saw.


----------



## LowVolt (Dec 8, 2014)

Or if we need both a bar and chain fine. Just want everyone that wants to give to be able to give.

Also does the charity saw need some basic saw accessories? Scrench? Bottle of 2cycle oil? Files? Bar oil? Just throwing it out there.


----------



## skippysphins (Dec 9, 2014)

I must have missed something charity firewood saw .???


----------



## LowVolt (Dec 9, 2014)

nstueve said:


> To fill in everyone JJ and psuiewalsh, tbone and some others posted up 034 parts on the "other" sites christmas giving thread. I decided to collect all the 034 parts up, and make a saw for a family-in-need this christmas. That way everyone's charity goes a little further. This is the latest from the "other" thread... If any of you are feeling charitable and have any of the parts needed or would like to contribute please let me know.
> 
> 
> Perfect that narrows us down to just a few things.
> ...


Yes, read above.


----------



## Moparmyway (Dec 9, 2014)

LowVolt said:


> Again, Pete Brad and Jon have graciously offered up bars. Not trying to step on anyone's toes. I am just trying to help out those in need of a good firewood saw. With that said here is a picture of the three bars that may fit this charity firewood saw. If they are not needed I also have a stihl 3/8x.050x72dl that I could send instead of the bar. *It is not the new RM chain I thought I had. It is the same as 63ps3 but in the standard 3/8 form if that makes any sense*. Full chisel cutters with that extra bump/link on the raker. The one with the threaded rod GoPro mount on it is a .325 bar. GoPro mount not included.



RS3 (3624)


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 9, 2014)

You won't be stepping on my toes. You saw the bar I have. It was on that 440. There's not much paint left on it. It's pretty rough looking.


----------



## lone wolf (Dec 9, 2014)

038 rope rotor.


----------



## skippysphins (Dec 9, 2014)

I have a new 33rsf and new file 72 DL.
Address to send


----------



## Vic Hyman (Dec 9, 2014)

I would first like to thank everyone for the gifts that I have received! Since I am so new to this, I may not have a lot of spare parts to offer back, but would still like to show my appreciation for such a wonderful community. Here is my offering... I have been doing powder coating and happen to have some high temp smooth black (good for uses up to 1200 degrees). This stuff has been exceptional on a couple ported mufflers. I will powder coat your existing muffler and pay the return shipping for the first 3 members that PM me. Merry Christmas everyone! #CLAIMED


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 9, 2014)

Thanks Vic. I would take you up on one of those.


----------



## skippysphins (Dec 9, 2014)

Vic thanks I will take one .

Brad your gift is being mailed out today USPS .
Chris


----------



## Jon1212 (Dec 9, 2014)

Jon1212 said:


> Nate,
> 
> PM me a Ship To. I've got a few NOS 18" 3/8 Windsor/ Sandvik Roll Top bars. I can certainly spare one.




The bar I am offering is the Sandvik/ Windsor at the bottom of the photo. Shoot if needs be, I'll kick in two, so the family receiving the 034 has a spare.


----------



## skippysphins (Dec 9, 2014)

The chain and file for the saw . both are brand new never used . I need a address to send too
Chris


----------



## LowVolt (Dec 9, 2014)

Jon1212 said:


> View attachment 385423
> 
> The bar I am offering is the Sandvik/ Windsor at the bottom of the photo. Shoot if needs be, I'll kick in two, so the family receiving the 034 has a spare.





skippysphins said:


> The chain and file for the saw . both are brand new never used . I need a address to send too
> Chris


----------



## redray46 (Dec 9, 2014)

I HAVE 2 OF THESE JRED OWNERS MANUALS,IF ANY ONE CAN USE THEM.I WILL PAY SHIPPING.
THE HUSKY IS STAYING,I JUST PICKED ONE UP .
RR


----------



## redray46 (Dec 9, 2014)

BIG THANK YOU TO NATE66N1 FOR THE 041 FB PARTS I RECEIVED TODAY! THEY ARE IN MUCH BETTER SHAPE THEN THE ONES I HAVE ON THE OLD GIRL I AM RESURRECTING!
THANKS AGAIN!1
RR


----------



## Moparmyway (Dec 9, 2014)

skippysphins said:


> Brad your gift is being mailed out today USPS .
> Chris


Skippy,
Please let me know how you like them in wood


----------



## skippysphins (Dec 9, 2014)

Damn it I lost my benchmade tanto knife today!!!! Urrrrgggg


----------



## woodeneye (Dec 9, 2014)

Eww... That's bad!


----------



## skippysphins (Dec 9, 2014)

It might be i n one of the gifts sent today ?


----------



## Tractorsaw1 (Dec 9, 2014)

I thought I only saw 1 sweet buck knife offered up as a gift? I missed the tanto, "YOU WHOO'S ARE RELENTLESS!" I couldn't help but quote the "Grinch" hopefully someone can get a laugh out of that.


----------



## skippysphins (Dec 9, 2014)

It wasn't offered lol my dumbass lost it . lol


----------



## gr8mac (Dec 9, 2014)

skippysphins said:


> Damn it I lost my benchmade tanto knife today!!!! Urrrrgggg



Better find that one!


----------



## lone wolf (Dec 9, 2014)

skippysphins said:


> Damn it I lost my benchmade tanto knife today!!!! Urrrrgggg


You got to put them on lanyards and attach to a belt loop or something, somehow drill a hole if you can in the handle or get one with a hole.


----------



## skippysphins (Dec 9, 2014)

gr8mac said:


> Better find that one!


I hope I do but my luck is not that way.
Chris


----------



## lone wolf (Dec 9, 2014)

skippysphins said:


> I hope I do but my luck is not that way.
> Chris


Metal detector?


----------



## DexterDay (Dec 9, 2014)

All of mine were sent out today. Most will get them Friday. One person is on Sat. All shipped Priority. $55 shipping bill  

Merry Christmas! ! 

(Blurry pic on purpose. To keep addresses anonymous).


----------



## Jon1212 (Dec 9, 2014)

DexterDay said:


> All of mine were sent out today. Most will get them Friday. One person is on Sat. All shipped Priority. $55 shipping bill
> 
> Merry Christmas! !
> 
> ...



I hear you on the shipping bill. I offered up those bars last week, and one of the recipients is from Ontario Canada..........oh well, its all about the spirit of the season.


----------



## Taray787 (Dec 9, 2014)

I have a oem carb off of MS361, carb rebuild kit for the same, oem plastics off of MS361 good shape but air filter has "Tim" carved in it. MS361air filter and .325 spur sprocket. And brand new bar nose for rollomatic es. Just pay shipping


All items have been claimed


----------



## skippysphins (Dec 9, 2014)

Where are we shipping the donation firewood saw stuff too? Does anyone know?
Chris


----------



## psuiewalsh (Dec 9, 2014)

skippysphins said:


> Where are we shipping the donation firewood saw stuff too? Does anyone know?
> Chris


Nstueve's house.
Keith


----------



## David Young (Dec 9, 2014)

I noticed you have some orange and white stuff in the back. I would be willing to split the shipping so you could have a clean bench. Yes I have the giving spirit of the holidays your welcome. Let me know what my half of shipping on that 461 is


----------



## skippysphins (Dec 9, 2014)

psuiewalsh said:


> Nstueve's house.
> Keith


Can he pm me his address so I can ship tomorrow.
Chris


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 9, 2014)

skippysphins said:


> Damn it I lost my benchmade tanto knife today!!!! Urrrrgggg


What knife


----------



## Guido Salvage (Dec 9, 2014)

I have been carrying the same knife since 1974. Had to sprint back to my car to drop it off when I mistakenly took it to the airport about 5 years ago. My wife wanted me to throw it away...


----------



## skippysphins (Dec 9, 2014)

Guido Salvage said:


> I have been carrying the same knife since 1974. Had to sprint back to my car to drop it off when I mistakenly took it to the airport about 5 years ago. My wife wanted me to throw it away...


That is a long time


----------



## DexterDay (Dec 9, 2014)

David Young said:


> I noticed you have some orange and white stuff in the back. I would be willing to split the shipping so you could have a clean bench. Yes I have the giving spirit of the holidays your welcome. Let me know what my half of shipping on that 461 is



LOL... 

I'm gonna keep the Creamsicles


----------



## z71mike (Dec 9, 2014)

Guido Salvage said:


> I have been carrying the same knife since 1974. Had to sprint back to my car to drop it off when I mistakenly took it to the airport about 5 years ago. My wife wanted me to throw it away...


That happened to me with a 200 dollar Spyderco. I went into the bathroom and stuffed it over a ceiling tile. Retrieved it when I flew back home.


----------



## LowVolt (Dec 9, 2014)

z71mike said:


> That happened to me with a 200 dollar Spyderco. I went into the bathroom and stuffed it over a ceiling tile. Retrieved it when I flew back home.


NICE!!!


----------



## DexterDay (Dec 9, 2014)

Jon1212 said:


> I hear you on the shipping bill. I offered up those bars last week, and one of the recipients is from Ontario Canada..........oh well, its all about the spirit of the season.



Karma will be on your side!! 

Good on you Jon!


----------



## tpope (Dec 9, 2014)

Knobby57 said:


> Up for the price of shipping
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Many thanks for this gift that was delivered today. Awesome harness. Feels really secure when wearing it.


----------



## HTTR (Dec 9, 2014)

Jon1212 said:


> I hear you on the shipping bill. I offered up those bars last week, and one of the recipients is from Ontario Canada..........oh well, its all about the spirit of the season.


Thanks again for such a generous gift! Please pm your paypal so that I can at the least get you back for shipping.


----------



## leecopland (Dec 9, 2014)

Jon1212 said:


> I hear you on the shipping bill. I offered up those bars last week, and one of the recipients is from Ontario Canada..........oh well, its all about the spirit of the season.


Certainly appreciated, up here in the wilds. I'll let you know when it arrives.

Merry Christmas


----------



## dougand3 (Dec 9, 2014)

Thanks for trimmer heads, Mark. (Post #604)
Merry Christmas


----------



## nstueve (Dec 9, 2014)

LowVolt said:


> Or if we need both a bar and chain fine. Just want everyone that wants to give to be able to give.
> 
> Also does the charity saw need some basic saw accessories? Scrench? Bottle of 2cycle oil? Files? Bar oil? Just throwing it out there.


No accessories have been rounded up yet. 

Scrench
Oil
Files
Bar cover
Etc???

If anyone needs an address to ship the 034 stuff PM me!


----------



## nstueve (Dec 10, 2014)

gunrush128 said:


> I still have these things available if anyone needs them....
> 
> Hogue Monogrip for Colt Python
> 
> ...


That grip still available? Will it fit a older colt police edition?


----------



## nstueve (Dec 10, 2014)

Taray787 said:


> I have a oem carb off of MS361, carb rebuild kit for the same, oem plastics off of MS361 good shape but air filter has "Tim" carved in it. MS361air filter and .325 spur sprocket. And brand new bar nose for rollomatic es. Just pay shipping



Claim the carb, kit and tip?


----------



## z71mike (Dec 10, 2014)

nstueve said:


> Will it fit a older colt police edition?



Double checked and apparently all Python grips are the same. Long barrel, short barrel, target, LE issue......


----------



## tbone75 (Dec 10, 2014)

Hope to get everything sent out tomorrow , doc appts today , YAK !! 
Plus emergency rebuilds on my wood suppliers 460 & 660 ! Bout had to be bad gas to score them both the same day ! OUCH ! I get free wood , so he only buys parts . LOL He wouldn't let me buy parts too ! Mad cause I won't take anything fer labor ! Tween last year and so far this year , hes given me 10 cord !


----------



## gunrush128 (Dec 10, 2014)

nstueve said:


> That grip still available? Will it fit a older colt police edition?



The grips are still available. PM me if you're still interested!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nstueve (Dec 10, 2014)

Jon, lowvolt, and skippy check your last PM's from me. Might try to switch around to lowvolt's bar so I can use skipped chain and file.


----------



## lone wolf (Dec 10, 2014)

z71mike said:


> That happened to me with a 200 dollar Spyderco. I went into the bathroom and stuffed it over a ceiling tile. Retrieved it when I flew back home.


That would be fun to explain.


----------



## Jon1212 (Dec 10, 2014)

nstueve said:


> Jon, lowvolt, and skippy check your last PM's from me. Might try to switch around to lowvolt's bar so I can use skipped chain and file.



Nathan,

PM received, parking brake applied. Let me know once Chris, and Rory respond, how you would like me to proceed.


----------



## skippysphins (Dec 10, 2014)

Nathan pm received !


----------



## LowVolt (Dec 10, 2014)

I got a response from Nathan but not sure if he wants the ES bar or the E. Bars are ready to be packed and shipped. Just need to know which one and address.


----------



## LowVolt (Dec 10, 2014)

skippysphins said:


> Nathan pm received !


Your chain is 3/8 x .050 x 72 right?


----------



## nstueve (Dec 10, 2014)

LowVolt said:


> Your chain is 3/8 x .050 x 72 right?


If my inspection of the chain box specs is correct. Yes, 3/8 050 72dl does that match the ES?


----------



## LowVolt (Dec 10, 2014)

nstueve said:


> If my inspection of the chain box specs is correct. Yes, 3/8 050 72dl does that match the ES?



YES!!!

I will ship you the ES. Good???


----------



## LowVolt (Dec 10, 2014)

I am going to pack it up now.......


----------



## nstueve (Dec 10, 2014)

Sounds good. Just wanted confirmation on chain size I'm about 70% confident they are the same.


----------



## LowVolt (Dec 10, 2014)

skippysphins said:


> I have a new 33rsf and new file 72 DL.
> Address to send


I think we are good???


----------



## LowVolt (Dec 10, 2014)

skippysphins said:


> The chain and file for the saw . both are brand new never used . I need a address to send too
> Chris


----------



## LowVolt (Dec 10, 2014)




----------



## skippysphins (Dec 10, 2014)

Chain 3/8 .050 72 dl


----------



## redray46 (Dec 10, 2014)

lone wolf said:


> That would be fun to explain.


Just what I was thinking."Honest officer,I was not climbing out of the ceiling,I was just hiding a knife up there"
HAHA
R


----------



## nstueve (Dec 10, 2014)

skippysphins said:


> Chain 3/8 .050 72 dl


Yep we are good! Send them boys.

Jon your off the hook!


----------



## skippysphins (Dec 10, 2014)

OK tomorrow I'm at work now .in the morning .
Chris


----------



## LowVolt (Dec 10, 2014)

Bar incoming!


----------



## J.Walker (Dec 10, 2014)




----------



## Jon1212 (Dec 10, 2014)

nstueve said:


> Yep we are good! Send them boys.
> 
> *Jon your off the hook!*



Says you.

I now have your Ship To.............BAWAHAHA! 

Prepare for the MiniMacalanche...........


----------



## tpope (Dec 10, 2014)

Jon1212 said:


> Says you.
> 
> I now have your Ship To.............BAWAHAHA!
> 
> Prepare for the MiniMacalanche...........


Pictures please!


----------



## redfin (Dec 10, 2014)

Jon1212 said:


> MiniMacalanche...........



Its the thing to say?


----------



## lone wolf (Dec 10, 2014)




----------



## ladrhog (Dec 10, 2014)

Ok I have a 011av for the price of shipping. Needs a pull cord and lug.


----------



## ladrhog (Dec 10, 2014)

If Someone who hasn't gotten anything could use a project here it is.  I am pretty sure the cylinder and piston is good. No bar


----------



## ladrhog (Dec 10, 2014)

Claimed


----------



## ladrhog (Dec 10, 2014)

I kinda like giving away saws keeps me from having to work on them. Anyone interested in a minimac 6 that just needs the oiler fixed. For the price of shipping it's yours.


----------



## ladrhog (Dec 11, 2014)

What the heck nobody wants a minimac.


----------



## Rockjock (Dec 11, 2014)

ladrhog said:


> What the heck nobody wants a minimac.




Well it IS a MiniMac.


----------



## woodeneye (Dec 11, 2014)

Don't talk smack about a Mac you 026 poser!


----------



## ladrhog (Dec 11, 2014)

Now maybe someone will claim it it looks a lot better. Dress up parts not included


----------



## woodeneye (Dec 11, 2014)

Haha, that should get Georgs attention!


----------



## BGE541 (Dec 11, 2014)

Had this in the Garage sale but why not offer it for Christmas! All large stuff so local PU prefered in Western WA.

(2) 2.25" Flowmaster free to good home (will ship on your dime or PU in Western WA)
Front DL out of a first/second gen Toyota 4x4
Approx 15' of random 2.25" exhaust pipe (came from an open box flowtech kit I bought and kinda used)


----------



## ladrhog (Dec 11, 2014)

Where are you at I'm Washington. I'm also in the soggy state but on the drier side


----------



## BGE541 (Dec 11, 2014)

ladrhog said:


> Where are you at I'm Washington. I'm also in the soggy state but on the drier side


 Silverdale area, but get to Tacoma monthly if your ever that way.


----------



## ladrhog (Dec 11, 2014)

Spent a couple years at the shipyard in the navy in the early 90's


----------



## eudaimonea (Dec 11, 2014)

Jonsered starter up for grabs! Shipping paypal $4 [email protected]. please send as goods and services so I can print label with address. Merry Christmas! - Claimed


----------



## Rockjock (Dec 11, 2014)

woodeneye said:


> Don't talk smack about a Mac you 026 poser!


Sir I suggest you sit down before I get some girl to knock you down. 

I now have a MS260 that will be needing a piston rings and seals. pose that. Unless you want to send me a Christmas gift of those tid bits?!


----------



## Rockjock (Dec 11, 2014)

ladrhog said:


> Now maybe someone will claim it it looks a lot better. Dress up parts not includedView attachment 385825
> View attachment 385826


Dibbs!!!!!!!!!!!!! dammit just read the dress up parts are not included


----------



## woodeneye (Dec 11, 2014)

I knew he'd fall for it!


----------



## Rockjock (Dec 11, 2014)

woodeneye said:


> I knew he'd fall for it!



It was the duct tape! sooo got a piston for me? huh well 44.7 mm


----------



## redray46 (Dec 11, 2014)

THAN YOU TO MILKMAN31 FOR THE HUSKY 359 OWNERS MMANUAL,RECEIVED TODAY!!
MERRY CHRISTMAS TO EVERYONE, WHO HAS MADE THIS THREAD, SO MUCH FUN!
RR


----------



## skippysphins (Dec 11, 2014)

Donation saw chain and file sent this morn .
Merry Christmas
Chris


----------



## Flat47 (Dec 11, 2014)

ladrhog said:


> Now maybe someone will claim it it looks a lot better. Dress up parts not includedView attachment 385825
> View attachment 385826


And at that moment, a nation of Stihl freaks all got blazing migraines, as if a million voices cried out in unison and then went silent.


----------



## Flat47 (Dec 11, 2014)

Gifts have been coming and going. ..man this is freakin awesome! Thanks everybody! 

Got to go rumage through more boxes...


----------



## ladrhog (Dec 11, 2014)

Stihl 011 shipped today. And someone claimed that little mac. Thank goodness I really don't like working on them.


----------



## tpope (Dec 11, 2014)

ladrhog said:


> Stihl 011 shipped today. And someone claimed that little mac. Thank goodness I really don't like working on them.


If you would just tell us who claimed that saw, someone might be able to really help them...


----------



## ladrhog (Dec 11, 2014)

Half full claimed it


----------



## half_full (Dec 11, 2014)

Half full as in the optimist... I like the old mac saws. I had a pm700 that I should have held on to. Recently picked up a PM 850. Figured it would be a nice cutting partner? At least for show.

So, get one, give one. For shipping cost I have a Homelite Timberman. I know, what a steal of a deal. But it looks to have very little use. Does run, but lacks the pull of the Wicked Work Saw 372 I'm used to running. I picked this up from CL as a runner for a friend of a friend that needed a coil for his John Deere. He didn't want a Homelite coil (plus complete parts saw). I had to order a new John Deere coil for him.....................


----------



## Guido Salvage (Dec 11, 2014)

Thanks to Brad for the 655 AF cover that came in the mail today.


----------



## likesaws (Dec 11, 2014)

Thanks hanniedog for 170 chains arrived today.


----------



## sawjunky23 (Dec 11, 2014)

New aftermarket air cleaner cover for Stihl MS250. Actual Shipping
update I will pay shipping as well if somebody can use this

SPOKEN FOR


----------



## nstueve (Dec 12, 2014)

Here is Jerry, he'll be the recipient of the 034 charity build. He had all his saws stolen this year along with most of his mechanics tools right out of his garage. He needed a good saw to go get more winter fuel and couldn't afford anything so I thought who better...


----------



## treesmith (Dec 12, 2014)

353 oem piston/cylinder, ran well, looks good with no scoring. One exhaust bolt slightly stripped

I'm in Australia so actual shipping please


----------



## woodeneye (Dec 12, 2014)

I'd like to thank Guido Salvage for the saws he sent me, wkeev for the shindaiwa, and alderman for the parts saw sent to help fix up the shindaiwa. Another big thanks to djones and Marshy for a carb and spool. And I can't forget Ladrhog for the bar and 011. You guys have made my day and I appreciate the thanks gotten for the items I've sent out! This is truely a great community that takes care of one another. I may have a last minute item to add later, but it may have to be a post Christmas gift! Thanks for everything from the bottom of my heart! This place restores my faith in humanity! I hope my gifts get some saws up and runnin that needed said part. May everyone who has contributed to this thread have a blessed season!


----------



## redray46 (Dec 12, 2014)

THE HF GRINDER WENT OUT TO SMOKEY7 THIS MORNING!
MERRY CHRISTMAS1
RR


----------



## treesmith (Dec 12, 2014)

Sorry, 353 cylinder set is claimed


----------



## eudaimonea (Dec 12, 2014)

treesmith said:


> Sorry, 353 cylinder set is claimed


Also have 350 /353 cylinder 45mm with stripped muffler bolt up for grabs for shipping charges


----------



## acutabove (Dec 13, 2014)

Pm sent for ms250 cover


----------



## Homelite410 (Dec 13, 2014)

eudaimonea said:


> Also have 350 /353 cylinder 45mm with stripped muffler bolt up for grabs for shipping charges


I'm interested is still available!


----------



## eudaimonea (Dec 13, 2014)

You got it!


----------



## Homelite410 (Dec 13, 2014)

Pm scent!


----------



## o8f150 (Dec 13, 2014)

nstueve said:


> Here is Jerry, he'll be the recipient of the 034 charity build. He had all his saws stolen this year along with most of his mechanics tools right out of his garage. He needed a good saw to go get more winter fuel and couldn't afford anything so I thought who better...


looking at that pic is worst on the eyes then looking at a skinny chick


----------



## o8f150 (Dec 13, 2014)

Homelite410 said:


> Pm scent!


to many tacos sented?????


----------



## Flat47 (Dec 13, 2014)

Flat47 said:


> Bump this along...hoping somebody will claim it.


Claimed


----------



## Homelite410 (Dec 13, 2014)

OK guys I got 3 adapters of the 12mm flavor up for grabs. These allow you to run stihl bars on husky dolmarand other D009 mount saws. Not 3120. One each please. Pm me with address and I will take care of the rest. First 3 replies get them!


----------



## redfin (Dec 13, 2014)

Very nice.


----------



## bluesportster02 (Dec 13, 2014)

if this is to run stihl bar on husky i would like to have one thank you


----------



## Homelite410 (Dec 13, 2014)

They are. Send me a pm!


----------



## Homelite410 (Dec 13, 2014)

2 left!


----------



## acutabove (Dec 13, 2014)

I'm in!


----------



## Homelite410 (Dec 13, 2014)

Wow 13 minutes and 3 adapters are gone! Wow you guys!


----------



## o8f150 (Dec 13, 2014)

Homelite410 said:


> Wow 13 minutes and 3 adapters are gone! Wow you guys!


its called voltures


----------



## bluesportster02 (Dec 13, 2014)

this is the only thing i got off this thread there are people who got many things on this thread


----------



## Homelite410 (Dec 13, 2014)

So....... Chain vise coming soon. 













Stay tuned fellas!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Philbert (Dec 13, 2014)

Those adapters have a good reputation.

(So do those chain vises!)

Philbert


----------



## Homelite410 (Dec 13, 2014)

Philbert said:


> Those adapters have a good reputation.
> 
> (So do those chain vises!)
> 
> Philbert


Thank you. And I will be releasing a new economy vise real soon!


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 13, 2014)

Homelite410 said:


> OK guys I got 3 adapters of the 12mm flavor up for grabs. These allow you to run stihl bars on husky dolmarand other D009 mount saws. Not 3120. One each please. Pm me with address and I will take care of the rest. First 3 replies get them!


I'd love to have one for the 395 I'm rebuilding for my friend.


----------



## Four Paws (Dec 13, 2014)

Brad, I can help with that. I claimed one of these as the generic Baileys adapter I have doesn't fit my off brand saws. PM me your ship to.


----------



## redray46 (Dec 13, 2014)

Homelite410 said:


> OK guys I got 3 adapters of the 12mm flavor up for grabs. These allow you to run stihl bars on husky dolmarand other D009 mount saws. Not 3120. One each please. Pm me with address and I will take care of the rest. First 3 replies get them!
> 
> 
> These work great,nice gift!!
> RR


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 13, 2014)

Four Paws said:


> Brad, I can help with that. I claimed one of these as the generic Baileys adapter I have doesn't fit my off brand saws. PM me your ship to.


Homelite410 ponied up for a 4th adapter I appreciate it though.


----------



## redray46 (Dec 13, 2014)

Was their really a Homie 410 or is he really a small shotgun!!
LOL
RR


----------



## tpope (Dec 13, 2014)

lone wolf said:


> Claimed.


Received them. Many thanks Sir! Happy Christmas to you and your family.


----------



## lone wolf (Dec 13, 2014)

tpope said:


> Received them. Many thanks Sir! Happy Christmas to you and your family.


Thank you Merry Christmas to you and yours also .


----------



## tpope (Dec 13, 2014)

Next up for your potential Christmas... I have a brand new NWP piston assembly for a Husqvarna 51 in a 45 mm flavor. Part number 503 16 77 01...


----------



## kz1000 (Dec 13, 2014)

I think that it's really funny that they have to make adapters so that Husky owners can run the Stihl bars off dead saws. Nobody claimed the Stihl 1111 clutch cover that I posted.


----------



## Whiskers (Dec 13, 2014)

CLAIMED

Up for grabs, Jonsered 930 cylinder with a lot of transfer on the exhaust side. It may or may not clean up. Id like this to go to someone trying to put one back together, not a hoarder. Shippings on me and only to the lower 48.


----------



## Duke Thieroff (Dec 13, 2014)

Up for grabs!

Husky 272 Clutch and a Stihl 056 Super P/C, looks like it ate a little bit of debris, but runnable.

Prerequisites for shipment of free goods
-Tenured member in good standing.

That is all!


----------



## Four Paws (Dec 13, 2014)

Wow...a couple big jugs here in these last 2 posts.


----------



## Duke Thieroff (Dec 13, 2014)

Just to make it clear I've got a big slug for those big jugs.


----------



## Jon1212 (Dec 13, 2014)

Did someone say "big jugs"?


----------



## Duke Thieroff (Dec 13, 2014)

Jon you're a boob, always trying to go tit for tat with everyone about everything.


----------



## Jon1212 (Dec 13, 2014)

Duke Thieroff said:


> Jon you're a boob, always trying to go tit for tat with everyone about everything.



Thanks, Chris.

Just trying to stay abreast with the topic.


----------



## Duke Thieroff (Dec 13, 2014)

Jon1212 said:


> Thanks, Chris.
> 
> Just trying to stay abreast with the topic.


Well, with your tactics I must saw you've gone bust.


----------



## Jon1212 (Dec 13, 2014)

​


Duke Thieroff said:


> Well, with your tactics I must saw you've gone bust.



So you don't find my wit to be titilating?


----------



## Duke Thieroff (Dec 13, 2014)

You're just a bag of fun, Jon.

Awful touchy, would you rather me nurse your ego?


----------



## Jon1212 (Dec 13, 2014)

Duke Thieroff said:


> You're just a bag of fun, Jon.
> 
> Awful touchy, would you rather me nurse your ego?



Uh, yeah about that?

I believe your sense of humor needs some augmentation. For perkiness sake.


----------



## Whiskers (Dec 13, 2014)

You guys had a nip of the egg nog tonight?


----------



## Duke Thieroff (Dec 13, 2014)

Jon1212 said:


> Uh, yeah about that?
> 
> I believe your sense of humor needs some augmentation. For perkiness sake.


A reduction in your tone would likely save this sagging conversation which is merely holding on by a single stitch.

This is udder nonsense.


----------



## Jon1212 (Dec 13, 2014)

Whiskers said:


> You guys had a *nip* of the egg nog tonight?



Well played my friend, well played.


----------



## Homelite410 (Dec 13, 2014)

Duke Thieroff said:


> Jon you're a boob, always trying to go tit for tat with everyone about everything.


Wait, wait........... Duke said boob.......

















OK.... Carry on!


----------



## Duke Thieroff (Dec 13, 2014)

Jon1212 said:


> Well played my friend, well played.


----------



## Moparmyway (Dec 13, 2014)

Homelite410 said:


> Wait, wait........... Duke said boob.......


It wont be long now !!


----------



## Homelite410 (Dec 13, 2014)

Moparmyway said:


> It wont be long now !!


Oh the suspense!!!!!!


----------



## LowVolt (Dec 13, 2014)




----------



## Homelite410 (Dec 13, 2014)

That's funny Rory!


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 13, 2014)

Moparmyway said:


> PM me your address, the chains are spun and square filed. I just need to re-clean the gullets and set rakers. Should go out tomorrow
> 84DL .375 .050 RS square filed
> 44DL LoPro .050 PS3 square filed


skippysphins originally claimed these chains, but offered the PS3 to me. It arrived today. *Thanks guys!* My little MS150 should really move some wood now


----------



## Philbert (Dec 14, 2014)

Homelite410 said:


> Oh the suspense!!!!!!



Can I just PM you now? (I have to go to sleep!)

Thanks.

Philbert


----------



## skippysphins (Dec 14, 2014)

Chain vise 


Homelite410 said:


> So....... Chain vise coming soon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## skippysphins (Dec 14, 2014)

Brad enjoy buddy Merry Christmas ! 
Moparmyway deserve s all the credit !
Chris


----------



## skippysphins (Dec 14, 2014)

Now I have to try and stay awake that vise would be sweet !! Everyone talks them up .
Chris


----------



## skippysphins (Dec 14, 2014)

Not to sure I can stay awake. Fading fast.


----------



## Philbert (Dec 14, 2014)

You're tired. Go to sleep. I'll tell you all about it tomorrow . . . .

(PS. Your eyes are getting heavy . . . . )

Philbert


----------



## skippysphins (Dec 14, 2014)

Or how good it looks in your shop lol


----------



## rich450es (Dec 14, 2014)

did someone say chain vice ?.....


----------



## skippysphins (Dec 14, 2014)

Homelite has our attention


----------



## dgb84 (Dec 14, 2014)

I've been waiting up on it too lol but I think my meds are taking over. I may miss out if it posts tonight :/


----------



## Philbert (Dec 14, 2014)

rich450es said:


> did someone say chain vice ?.....


No. He said my '_chain_' looks '_nice_' in this thread: http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/philberts-chain-salvage-challenge.245369/page-10

Go check it out . . . 

Philbert


----------



## skippysphins (Dec 14, 2014)

How are you feeling?


----------



## rich450es (Dec 14, 2014)

someone said chain vice ....


skippysphins said:


> Chain vise


----------



## skippysphins (Dec 14, 2014)

Not me someone else


----------



## skippysphins (Dec 14, 2014)

Hm410


----------



## skippysphins (Dec 14, 2014)

I wish I had the know how some of you guys do !


----------



## dgb84 (Dec 14, 2014)

skippysphins said:


> How are you feeling?



Skip if you're asking me I'm doing alright. Still really sore but my problem is fixed. In 6 weeks I'll be good as new!


----------



## skippysphins (Dec 14, 2014)

And a larger check book .lol


----------



## skippysphins (Dec 14, 2014)

Yes I was asking about you buddy.


dgb84 said:


> Skip if you're asking me I'm doing alright. Still really sore but my problem is fixed. In 6 weeks I'll be good as new!


----------



## dgb84 (Dec 14, 2014)

skippysphins said:


> Yes I was asking about you buddy.



Well I appreciate it very much.


----------



## skippysphins (Dec 14, 2014)

Wishing you a speedy recovery!


dgb84 said:


> Well I appreciate it very much.


----------



## dgb84 (Dec 14, 2014)

Just to make things worse for yall.... I saw one of his chain vises in person and watched him sharpen a chain on it. It is very stable and holds the tooth perfectly still. I'm going to wait and buy one from him when he comes out with the economy model. They are very very nice.


----------



## skippysphins (Dec 14, 2014)

I wonder how much the economy one will be?


----------



## skippysphins (Dec 14, 2014)

If my car hadn't died and wife got sick . I may have bought on already.


----------



## dgb84 (Dec 14, 2014)

Yuck buddy I hope things get better for yall. I'm not sure but whatever price they are they'll be worth it.


----------



## skippysphins (Dec 14, 2014)

Car is a car who cares . it my soul mate that bothers me , a lot!
Chris


----------



## Philbert (Dec 14, 2014)

(Maybe he is timing his post for the Australians . . . ?)

Well, I have been doing some maintenance on some other threads. But time to turn in!

Philbert


----------



## skippysphins (Dec 14, 2014)

Gnite


----------



## skippysphins (Dec 14, 2014)

Things will . and the price will be fair for the quality and made in the USA !!!


dgb84 said:


> Yuck buddy I hope things get better for yall. I'm not sure but whatever price they are they'll be worth it.


----------



## skippysphins (Dec 14, 2014)

Sorry guys I didn't intend to take over with the life stuff . Merry Christmas!
Back to the best chain vise made in the USA! 
Chris


----------



## Moparmyway (Dec 14, 2014)

blsnelling said:


> skippysphins originally claimed these chains, but offered the PS3 to me. It arrived today. *Thanks guys!* My little MS150 should really move some wood now


Let me know how it cuts ................ it would be great to hear your feedback !!


----------



## skippysphins (Dec 14, 2014)

I'm still in it


----------



## Homelite410 (Dec 14, 2014)

Morning fellas!


----------



## dgb84 (Dec 14, 2014)

Good morning. You Makin fried taters with coconut oil ?


----------



## Homelite410 (Dec 14, 2014)

Lol! I was actually thinking about it! 3 eggs over easy too!


----------



## dgb84 (Dec 14, 2014)

I'm heading over. You have to wait until I get there to eat.


----------



## Homelite410 (Dec 14, 2014)

Come on up, its 49° and drizzle!


----------



## dgb84 (Dec 14, 2014)

Weird , it's 49 here and cloud with a chance of meatballs.


----------



## Duke Thieroff (Dec 14, 2014)

Duke Thieroff said:


> Up for grabs!
> 
> Husky 272 Clutch and a Stihl 056 Super P/C, looks like it ate a little bit of debris, but runnable.
> 
> ...





Yessir.


----------



## Homelite410 (Dec 14, 2014)

Nice bump duke! Sorry we got side tracked!


----------



## Guido Salvage (Dec 14, 2014)




----------



## skippysphins (Dec 14, 2014)

Morning gents


----------



## dgb84 (Dec 14, 2014)

skippysphins said:


> Morning gents



Good morning Chris


----------



## skippysphins (Dec 14, 2014)

Having coffee with my better half . life is good


----------



## redray46 (Dec 14, 2014)

Guido Salvage said:


> View attachment 386604


Thank you for that clarification,Guido!


----------



## Homelite410 (Dec 14, 2014)

redray46 said:


> Was their really a Homie 410 or is he really a small shotgun!!
> LOL
> RR


I didn't know you were asking.... 

My bad. My avatar is my 3, 410 homelites passed to me from my dad!


----------



## skippysphins (Dec 14, 2014)

Morning john


----------



## Tractorsaw1 (Dec 14, 2014)

Ok I did not get the part no I wanted so up for grabs stihl brake band. Pm address, I can cover shipping in the lower 48 only. thanks Merry Christmas


----------



## skippysphins (Dec 14, 2014)

Tractorsaw1 said:


> Ok I did not get the part no I wanted so up for grabs stihl brake band. Pm address, I can cover shipping in the lower 48 only. thanks Merry ChristmasView attachment 386657


For a 660 066 064


----------



## Four Paws (Dec 14, 2014)

Up next we have a 40 driver, 3/8lp x .050 Oregon 91 chain. 

View attachment 383853


Bringing this forward - still available.


----------



## Four Paws (Dec 14, 2014)

Bringing this forward. Still available. 

I believe that they are 1/4 chain. .050" gauge. One chain is new and has 70 drivers, one looks to be slightly used and has 71 drivers with a little rust as seen in picture...should clean right up when it sees wood. They appear to be different brands (no name) and are semi-chisel cutters.
View attachment 384021


----------



## skippysphins (Dec 14, 2014)

Attachment not working


----------



## tpope (Dec 14, 2014)

Vendor sent the wrong part. Maybe you can use these o-rings... measures 32 X 1.5 Round in cross-section.


----------



## kz1000 (Dec 14, 2014)

I think it got Grinched.


----------



## tpope (Dec 14, 2014)

tough crowd!


----------



## skippysphins (Dec 14, 2014)

??


tpope said:


> tough crowd!


----------



## LowVolt (Dec 14, 2014)




----------



## tpope (Dec 14, 2014)

skippysphins said:


> ??


_I can't even fix my post problems fast enough..._


----------



## skippysphins (Dec 14, 2014)

No worries just letting you know . Merry Christmas!


tpope said:


> _I can't even fix my post problems fast enough..._


----------



## tpope (Dec 14, 2014)

I thank you Sir. Folks need to be able to see things correctly. Esp in my case as I have no idea what these o-rings fit.


----------



## Homelite410 (Dec 14, 2014)

when y'all think I should release this???????


----------



## gunrush128 (Dec 14, 2014)

I'll take it! PM inbound! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gunrush128 (Dec 14, 2014)

That is, if it's released!?! Lol


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Homelite410 (Dec 14, 2014)

I'm just testing all your refresh rates!


----------



## gunrush128 (Dec 14, 2014)

Lol. Giving us all blue balls  haha


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tpope (Dec 14, 2014)

LOL... how about Christmas eve?


----------



## skippysphins (Dec 14, 2014)

I'm ready now


----------



## skippysphins (Dec 14, 2014)

That would have been my luck a day late and a dollar short


----------



## DexterDay (Dec 14, 2014)

These are great devices. I had one, but gave it to a friend. Regretted it ever since.


----------



## skippysphins (Dec 14, 2014)

Homelite410 that looks awesome !! Can you post some pics of how works with a chain on it .


Homelite410 said:


> when y'all think I should release this???????


----------



## gunrush128 (Dec 14, 2014)

I have about 25 loops of chain in my basement that all need to be filed.... It would certainly get used. Homelite410 is very generous for offering one up here. He has us all drooling on our keyboards 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## skippysphins (Dec 14, 2014)

That vise would make my Christmas for sure !! First off it is made in the USA with pride and honor! Enough said


----------



## Homelite410 (Dec 14, 2014)

You guys sure make me smile!


----------



## LowVolt (Dec 14, 2014)




----------



## Homelite410 (Dec 14, 2014)

http://www.arboristsite.com/community/index.php?threads/240935/
I made some chain vises


Here is my thread on them. If there is too much to wade thru I'll post up more pics here!


----------



## Tractorsaw1 (Dec 14, 2014)

I think he is waiting for the vultures to land elsewhere?


----------



## tpope (Dec 14, 2014)

skippysphins said:


> That vise would make my Christmas for sure !! First off it is made in the USA with pride and honor! Enough said


What would you use it for? Square filing?


----------



## Whiskers (Dec 14, 2014)

Begging in the Christmas thread is lame!


----------



## Homelite410 (Dec 14, 2014)




----------



## skippysphins (Dec 14, 2014)

That is the cats ass for saw chain ! Pics are enough for my questions.
Chris


Homelite410 said:


>


----------



## Homelite410 (Dec 14, 2014)

they work with a roller guide!



my personal one has a cell phone holder on it!


----------



## tpope (Dec 14, 2014)

Sweet vise in a vise. Could be a vice...


----------



## Freakingstang (Dec 14, 2014)

Homelite410 said:


> they work with a roller guide!
> 
> 
> 
> my personal one has a cell phone holder on it!



Those are pretty sick, i'm sure the square filers will love them when they are available. have you priced them yet?


----------



## Homelite410 (Dec 14, 2014)

I have sold over 50 already!


----------



## rattler362 (Dec 14, 2014)

I would like to add Homelite410 makes some top notch vices he was kind enough to send me one last year during Christmas he is top shelf in my book. Merry Christmas to everybody.


----------



## Homelite410 (Dec 14, 2014)

Thank you! How is it holding up?


----------



## rattler362 (Dec 14, 2014)

Homelite410 said:


> Thank you! How is it holding up?


You are Welcome and once again Thank you it is doing great these are some high quality vices would recommend them anybody looking for a vice.


----------



## Homelite410 (Dec 14, 2014)

Good deal!


----------



## skippysphins (Dec 14, 2014)

Like I stated earlier everyone I asked said this also.


rattler362 said:


> You are Welcome and once again Thank you it is doing great these are some high quality vices would recommend them anybody looking for a vice.


----------



## MarkEagleUSA (Dec 14, 2014)

Personally, I think the filing vise should be gifted to someone who hasn't received any gifts yet (waves arms)...


----------



## Homelite410 (Dec 14, 2014)

Its gonna be lottery style!


----------



## skippysphins (Dec 14, 2014)

How's it going to work ?


Homelite410 said:


> Its gonna be lottery style!


----------



## Homelite410 (Dec 14, 2014)

We could collect names for a day, and have my darling 4 yo daughter draw a name, or I could say I'll give it to the 6th pm received.... What ya think?


----------



## Philbert (Dec 14, 2014)

Very nice of you to offer this Mike. Might want to start a separate thread? Just to keep things straight?

Philbert


----------



## leecopland (Dec 14, 2014)

What happened to the giving?


----------



## skippysphins (Dec 14, 2014)

You are in charge. how do you want to do it?


----------



## Homelite410 (Dec 14, 2014)

What do you mean Lee? I will give it away but I want it to be fair. I think we shall draw. That way all the guys that really want it can have a fair stab at it!


----------



## tpope (Dec 14, 2014)

LOL your PM box is just now full....


----------



## Whiskers (Dec 14, 2014)

I don't think he means you


----------



## skippysphins (Dec 14, 2014)

This way everyone have a chance !! 
Chris


----------



## Homelite410 (Dec 14, 2014)

Whiskers said:


> I don't think he means you


10-4 clear as mud now!


----------



## tpope (Dec 14, 2014)

A lottery is as fair as I know how to make things. I will suggest that a separate thread and a raffle to raise funds for your favorite cause could work too.


----------



## dgb84 (Dec 14, 2014)

I think Lee is right. We're all smitten with Mike's chain vise and everyone would love to have it. It's become more of an I want thread than a thread where folks are giving things away in the spirit of Christmas. I'm as guilty as anyone so I'm not pointing the finger at anyone. I'm still planning to find something in my garage I can donate.


----------



## Vic Hyman (Dec 14, 2014)

@ Homelite 410... you could start asking questions to narrow this down too... like the winner of this must name the 4th song on some obscure album and must not have claimed anything from this thread yet?


----------



## skippysphins (Dec 14, 2014)

Mike what is the wait time if a guys purchases one of these vices ? 
Ty
Chris


----------



## gunrush128 (Dec 14, 2014)

In the spirit of Christmas, and in an effort to not get caught up in a feeding frenzy, you guys can count me out on the chain vise. 
Like dgb84 said, let's try to keep with the spirit of 'Giving', instead of hanging around to see what we can 'Take'. I'm just as guilty as anyone... 
I've given several items, as well as claimed several items, in this thread. The generosity of you all is great. Now it's time for me to start saving to buy one of these sweet vises... 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rattler362 (Dec 14, 2014)

Well I am only here because I wanted to give Mike a big shout out for making such a nice vice and to say Merry Christmas carry on Men.


----------



## Definitive Dave (Dec 14, 2014)

the next two guys to buy a vise from H410 get it for half price, you confirm your order with him and I will paypal him 1/2 the price, this product is far and away the thing that has changed my experience with chainsaws the most
support American small businesses that kicks ass!!
DDave


----------



## Homelite410 (Dec 14, 2014)

I'm touched Dave! That's awesome! 

I'll offer up 2 more adapter right now!


----------



## Definitive Dave (Dec 14, 2014)

Homelite410 said:


> I'm touched Dave! That's awesome!
> 
> I'll offer up 2 more adapter right now!




I'll say it publicly, you da man!!
chuck the gen3 in a bench vice and with a Stihl or Fferd 3 in 1 file guide a complete noob can put a nice sharp edge on a chain with about 2 minutes instruction, having a steady solid posture at the proper height makes it bone simple. The Wilton on my saw bench has the Gen3 on it at all times, waiting for a dull chain 
Hands Down fantastic product!!
DDave


----------



## Homelite410 (Dec 14, 2014)

OK guys one half priced vise is claimed!


----------



## Tractorsaw1 (Dec 14, 2014)

pm sent


----------



## BugaBoots (Dec 14, 2014)

Im going to have to take a look through the garage tomorrow when I get a little time, but think I may have some smaller bars/chains I can put up.


----------



## Red97 (Dec 14, 2014)

Red97 said:


> Great thread.
> I have
> 1 16" homelite sxl hard tip, useable
> 1 18" homelite c series bar, should be useable
> ...


 
Wanted to bump this up just incase someone missed it. Rim Is gone But everything else avalible.


----------



## Homelite410 (Dec 14, 2014)

OK guys all 6 adapters are claimed! And both half price vises are claimed as well!


----------



## cgraham1 (Dec 14, 2014)

leecopland said:


> What happened to the giving?


I think a lot of guys gave up on this thread when they saw the same few guys claiming all the gifts...


----------



## Homelite410 (Dec 14, 2014)

cgraham1 said:


> I think a lot of guys gave up on this thread when they saw the same few guys claiming all the gifts...


I didn't notice that but I see where your coming from. 

And that's sad!


----------



## DexterDay (Dec 14, 2014)

cgraham1 said:


> I think a lot of guys gave up on this thread when they saw the same few guys claiming all the gifts...





BTW- Thanks for the gift that *you *never offered up. 

That was a true surprise and very much appreciated! ! 

You are a good friend!


----------



## skippysphins (Dec 14, 2014)

I'm offering 1 last gift . brand Stihl chain 
3/8 .050 20 inch 72 DL rs full skip. With a 7/32 file. Pm me 
Merry Christmas
Chris


----------



## skippysphins (Dec 14, 2014)

Wow the other gifts were gone in seconds !!


----------



## Homelite410 (Dec 14, 2014)

I gave a chain away early on that no one claimed!


----------



## redfin (Dec 14, 2014)

Definitive Dave said:


> I'll say it publicly, you da man!!
> chuck the gen3 in a bench vice and with a Stihl or Fferd 3 in 1 file guide a complete noob can put a nice sharp edge on a chain with about 2 minutes instruction, having a steady solid posture at the proper height makes it bone simple. The Wilton on my saw bench has the Gen3 on it at all times, waiting for a dull chain
> Hands Down fantastic product!!
> DDave



I agree 100%. I have never used a guide when filing. Using this vise you can strictly concentrate on the file and tooth and not deal with the tooth moving. Its really nice to be able pull up on the file as your pushing through. 

I will donate $20 to the third person who orders one of these. Homelite, let me know and I will send it your way.


----------



## skippysphins (Dec 14, 2014)

Chain claimed Merry Christmas.


----------



## leecopland (Dec 14, 2014)

Homelite410 said:


> What do you mean Lee? I will give it away but I want it to be fair. I think we shall draw. That way all the guys that really want it can have a fair stab at it!


Not directed at you 410, but the thread seems to have stopped giving in general.


----------



## lone wolf (Dec 14, 2014)

028 sprocket


----------



## lone wolf (Dec 14, 2014)




----------



## lone wolf (Dec 14, 2014)

038 starter pulley


----------



## Homelite410 (Dec 14, 2014)

Here you all go. You must be on this list to win. All previous "put me on the list" PM's will be disregarded! Thank you all! 

http://www.arboristsite.com/community/index.php?threads/268372/


----------



## Vic Hyman (Dec 14, 2014)

I have noticed that the giving slowed down a little bit too... I offered 3 powder coat jobs on muffler and I accepted the first 4 just because this is such an awesome community


----------



## cobey (Dec 14, 2014)

I have 1 dremmel acc. kit, has a few cut off wheels, bands and stones
NO dremmel. just a little square box with some stuff.... i gave a bunch away last year
but dont have many left I have 1 to give away...shipping paid in lower 48
it may take a couple days to ship later cobey 


1st PM gets it.........  update claimed


----------



## dgb84 (Dec 14, 2014)

Three mechanical broadheads up for grabs. I'll pay shipping, but It may take me a week or so to ship them.


----------



## skippysphins (Dec 14, 2014)

I hope to have the last few gifts sent out early this week thru USPS. Tracking number will be pmed OK. Merry Christmas.
Chris


----------



## Philbert (Dec 14, 2014)

leecopland said:


> Not directed at you 410, but the thread seems to have stopped giving in general.


56 pages, and over a thousand posts in 17 days +/-. Some guys have just gone through all of their extra stuff already, or at least the stuff they can get to!

I have see some extraordinary generosity, a lot of good natured offering, and a lot of fun reallocating parts and things that other people would not find to have the least bit of value outside of this thread (and in parallel forums). As far as '_vulture_' and '_hyena_' comments, those are OK too, as long as meant in fun. Any member offering an item is not obligated to give it to the first person 'claiming' it; they can choose to send it to whomever they want, or to set any guidelines regarding its acceptance.

I received a few items I never expected and passed on a few things that I was not using. Thank you Brad for getting this started again this year. I hope that we can keep this fun, and in the spirit of giving and sharing among forum members.

Philbert


----------



## dgb84 (Dec 14, 2014)

Vertical grip for picatinney rail. Fits on quad rails for ar-15s etc. Has removabe side panel inserts for pressure switch light activator. Bottom screws out to hold 3v lithium batteries. Shipping on me.


----------



## dgb84 (Dec 14, 2014)

Command arms accessories pistol grip for ar15 up for grabs. Ill pay shipping. My sweet little dog is not for sale at any price.


----------



## lone wolf (Dec 14, 2014)

dgb84 said:


> View attachment 386868
> 
> 
> Command arms accessories pistol grip for ar15 up for grabs. Ill pay shipping. My sweet little dog is not for sale at any price.


Dang it ! I like the little dog.


----------



## dgb84 (Dec 14, 2014)

One last vertical grip for ar15. This one is thinner than the first one. I'll pay shipping.


----------



## cobey (Dec 14, 2014)

weiner dogs are so sweet, my neice has one.... she got so excited she peed in the driveway when we came over last night


----------



## skippysphins (Dec 14, 2014)

I wish I could give more than I did but I hope everyone I gave to is happy ! ?
I happy with the gifts I got . as long as everyone is happy its all good . this site and the other sites for cad are all my extended family. So if i have done anything to offend anyone please let me know. 
Merry Christmas 
Chris


----------



## tbone75 (Dec 14, 2014)

Definitive Dave said:


> the next two guys to buy a vise from H410 get it for half price, you confirm your order with him and I will paypal him 1/2 the price, this product is far and away the thing that has changed my experience with chainsaws the most
> support American small businesses that kicks ass!!
> DDave


Dave , yer a Stihl whorder !


----------



## dgb84 (Dec 14, 2014)

Cobey I've never had a dog quite like her. I love her a tremendous amount and she feels the same way about me. She sleeps next to me and is on my lap anytime I'm sitting down. I would spend $10,000 on her if she needed it.


----------



## dgb84 (Dec 14, 2014)

That's how I feel Chris. My stuff isn't too fancy or even saw related, but I figure someone would like to have it.


----------



## skippysphins (Dec 14, 2014)

Hoping my whole family has blessed and merry christmas!
Chris


----------



## Homelite410 (Dec 14, 2014)

This thread is about giving back, having fun, and enjoying the season! I am about out of shipping funds right now but I definitely have more to give!


----------



## lone wolf (Dec 14, 2014)

dgb84 said:


> Cobey I've never had a dog quite like her. I love her a tremendous amount and she feels the same way about me. She sleeps next to me and is on my lap anytime I'm sitting down. I would spend $10,000 on her if she needed it.


----------



## dgb84 (Dec 14, 2014)

These vertical grips should fit on airsoft guns too if you guys have kids. I had them on my patrol rifle when I was a cop, but they'll work for plastic guns too


----------



## skippysphins (Dec 14, 2014)

Shipping kills it here too . everybody has access to different goods that's what makes it cool ! So much info and help here also .
Chris


Homelite410 said:


> This thread is about giving back, having fun, and enjoying the season! I am about out of shipping funds right now but I definitely have more to give!


----------



## tbone75 (Dec 14, 2014)

Guess I should have spread my gifts out a little . LOL Been a rough week and stihl haven't got them mailed out yet , but I will ASAP ! Then if I can find time , I will try to dig out some other stuff I don't need . I am sure I have plenty of things someone could use ! Not as good as the first few things , but usable .


----------



## cobey (Dec 14, 2014)

1st pm gets the dremmel stuff
the 2nd kit will go to Scott (08f150) he sent me three chains i used at tree monkeys to cut wood


----------



## skippysphins (Dec 14, 2014)

John you are fine buddy . Merry Christmas


tbone75 said:


> Guess I should have spread my gifts out a little . LOL Been a rough week and stihl haven't got them mailed out yet , but I will ASAP ! Then if I can find time , I will try to dig out some other stuff I don't need . I am sure I have plenty of things someone could use ! Not as good as the first few things , but usable .


----------



## gr8mac (Dec 14, 2014)

dgb84 said:


> View attachment 386868
> 
> 
> Command arms accessories pistol grip for ar15 up for grabs. Ill pay shipping. My sweet little dog is not for sale at any price.



Beautiful little dog!! I have one as well. He is a male named Jake. Very loyal dogs. I feel the same way you do. There is no amount of money to much if it were to save the dog. I feel like its one of my kids. Lol. Sorry I didn't mean to rant I just think its cool that I'm not the only one that feels the same way about there little pooch!


----------



## dgb84 (Dec 14, 2014)

gr8mac said:


> Beautiful little dog!! I have one as well. He is a male named Jake. Very loyal dogs. I feel the same way you do. There is no amount of money to much if it were to save the dog. I feel like its one of my kids. Lol. Sorry I didn't mean to rant I just think its cool that I'm not the only one that feels the same way about there little pooch!



We refer to our dogs as " the babies" . They have their own Christmas stockings and we wrap them gifts every year. They also get gifts for their birthdays. We dont have kids other than these little furry ones.


----------



## bigbadbob (Dec 14, 2014)

I have a old Oregon chain breaker, hope a collector speaks up. I think its about 1960 vintage.
Does 1/2 7/16 404 3/8 And its made in Canada!!
I will cover shipping. Probably wont get it before the 25th.
PM for item.
BBB


Claimed by westcoaster90


----------



## Homelite410 (Dec 14, 2014)

Me like that!


----------



## PA Dan (Dec 14, 2014)

I have a Stihl large clutch cover off my 064. It has some damage from a thrown chain i would imagine. It came to me like this. I did have it powder coated. You will see the missing parts in the pics. If anyone can use it let me know shipping is on me.


----------



## cobey (Dec 14, 2014)

dremmel stuff claimed, tractorsaw1 got it


----------



## skippysphins (Dec 14, 2014)

Dan
The 064 seems to be my ghost saw!!


----------



## LowVolt (Dec 14, 2014)

Don't take my YouTube videos seriously fellers. Just foolin around...

This forum is the best because of chit like this. Everyone helps each other out. Merry Christmas to all you chainsaw junkies!!!!


----------



## PA Dan (Dec 14, 2014)

skippysphins said:


> Dan
> The 064 seems to be my ghost saw!!


Im starting to forget what mine looks like! Should be back from Tennessee pretty soon though! I can't wait!


----------



## skippysphins (Dec 14, 2014)

I see it and then it's gone ghost saw


PA Dan said:


> Im starting to forget what mine looks like! Should be back from Tennessee pretty soon though! I can't wait!


----------



## skippysphins (Dec 14, 2014)

where in PA Dan?I am in the Poconos


----------



## bigbadbob (Dec 14, 2014)

bigbadbob said:


> I have a old Oregon chain breaker, hope a collector speaks up. I think its about 1960 vintage.
> Does 1/2 7/16 404 3/8 And its made in Canada!!
> I will cover shipping. Probably wont get it before the 25th.
> PM for item.
> ...


----------



## PA Dan (Dec 14, 2014)

skippysphins said:


> where in PA Dan?I am in the Poconos


Other side of the state! Just east of Pittsburgh.


----------



## skippysphins (Dec 14, 2014)

Out by glock 37


----------



## PA Dan (Dec 14, 2014)

skippysphins said:


> Out by glock 37


Couple miles away! I can be at Mike's in less than 10 minutes and the powder coat shop in about 5!


----------



## Wagnerwerks (Dec 14, 2014)

skippysphins said:


> where in PA Dan?I am in the Poconos


Where in the poconos?


----------



## skippysphins (Dec 15, 2014)

right by Mount Pocono or Stroudsburg


Wagnerwerks said:


> Where in the poconos?


----------



## Wagnerwerks (Dec 15, 2014)

My inlaws are hazleton folks. Ever eat t&l pierogies?


----------



## skippysphins (Dec 15, 2014)

Hazelton is about 40 minutes away . never tried t&l peirogies . are they good ? 
Are t& l your in-laws?


----------



## BGE541 (Dec 15, 2014)

May I please have this?

Thank you,

Reed


----------



## BGE541 (Dec 15, 2014)

PA Dan said:


> I have a Stihl large clutch cover off my 064. It has some damage from a thrown chain i would imagine. It came to me like this. I did have it powder coated. You will see the missing parts in the pics. If anyone can use it let me know shipping is on me.



MAy I please have this?

Thank you,

Reed


----------



## PA Dan (Dec 15, 2014)

BGE541 said:


> MAy I please have this?
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Reed


It's yours! Please send me a pm with your address! Merry Christmas!


----------



## skippysphins (Dec 15, 2014)

Hook me up with an address we will try them 


Wagnerwerks said:


> My inlaws are hazleton folks. Ever eat t&l pierogies?


----------



## ladrhog (Dec 15, 2014)

Received the chains from Hanniedog and they are going to work great thanks again. I still have a 038 crankcase with crank that hasn't been claimed.


ladrhog said:


> I have a complete 038 crankcase for the price of shipping. Part numbers are 11190210701 and 11190202001.
> 
> And a 032 recoil housing
> View attachment 384761
> ...


----------



## PA Dan (Dec 15, 2014)

skippysphins said:


> Out by glock 37


Sawmikaze is also only a couple miles away!


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Dec 15, 2014)

offered this up on another site and got no takers so offering it here.
mac 1-40, complete, rebuilt carb (but still doesn't run right), fair compression. yours for postage.
don't know that i'll get it mailed until the lines at the PO go down. got better things to do than stand in line for an hour, ya know?


----------



## Wagnerwerks (Dec 15, 2014)

skippysphins said:


> Hook me up with an address we will try them


http://tlpierogie.com/ they have a where to buy section. The jalapeño are the best.


----------



## Philbert (Dec 15, 2014)

Still available.



Philbert said:


> Click here for original post



*Bar # 1 *** (heading to kyle1!) ****
Oregon 18", 3/8" low Profile, .050 gauge, 60 drive links, A095 mount.
New, never used. Sprocket nose, 19.5 inches overall, 1# 5 oz.
Model 180SDEA095

View attachment 385206

View attachment 385212


*Bar # 2*
Oregon 20", .050 gauge, ? drive links, D096 mount.
Banana Bar!!! ProAm sprocket nose, 22.5 inches overall, 2# 6 oz.
Surface rust. Should be filed, sanded, and painted. Best for display/show-&-tell?
Model 200SKDD096

View attachment 385208

View attachment 385213


Each item offered for the cost of shipping. Cash or USPS money order (sorry, I don't have PayPal).
_Please send me a PM_ with your real name, screen name, and mailing address to request an item.

Philbert


----------



## skippysphins (Dec 15, 2014)

I will try them


Wagnerwerks said:


> http://tlpierogie.com/ they have a where to buy section. The jalapeño are the best.


----------



## PA Dan (Dec 15, 2014)

BGE541 said:


> MAy I please have this?
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Reed


Hey Reed clutch cover is boxed and will ship out tomorrow! Merry Christmas!


----------



## PA Dan (Dec 15, 2014)

cgraham1 said:


> I think a lot of guys gave up on this thread when they saw the same few guys claiming all the gifts...


Hey Clint yours went out today and should be at your door on friday! Merry Christmas buddy!


----------



## dgb84 (Dec 15, 2014)

Thanks for posting clints address. Now I know where to mail my dogs turds.


----------



## Jon1212 (Dec 15, 2014)

PA Dan said:


> Hey Reed clutch cover is boxed and will ship tomorrow! Merry Christmas!



Cool, another victim for a MiniMacalanche........

See how I took his address out of my quoting of the previous post? Probably best to not post up people's addresses on a public forum.


----------



## mainewoods (Dec 15, 2014)

Thanks for the excellent Solo bar Jon. The doughnut glazing cleaned up nicely.


----------



## cobey (Dec 15, 2014)

Jon1212 said:


> Cool, another victim for a MiniMacalanche........
> 
> See how I took his address out of my quoting of the previous post? Probably best to not post up people's addresses on a public forum.


 he he


----------



## 028 super (Dec 16, 2014)

Ladrhog I would be interested in the 038 case if it is still available.


----------



## cobey (Dec 16, 2014)

028 super said:


> Ladrhog I would be interested in the 038 case if it is still available.


 you might PM him so he sees this


----------



## Homelite410 (Dec 17, 2014)

OK help me guys, I gave 6 adapters away and can only remember 5 with bugaboots being next to the last. Please remind me is you claimed an adapter! 

Thank fellas!


----------



## skippysphins (Dec 17, 2014)

I tried but I'm not sure ? If it was me pass it too bugboots .ok


----------



## eudaimonea (Dec 17, 2014)

Much thanks Lowvolt for 028 starter! Received and looks great, cant wait to try! awesome!


----------



## tbone75 (Dec 17, 2014)

Finally got everything ready to mail out today !! Maybe it will make it by Christmas ?


----------



## morewood (Dec 17, 2014)

tbone75 said:


> Finally got everything ready to mail out today !! Maybe it will make it by Christmas ?



I've been in the horizontal position recovering from the flu. I hope today to get one finally boxed up and sent out. It's amazing that after five days of rest my mind is clear but I keep getting up from bed and go straight to the couch to lay down.

Shea


----------



## Nate66n1 (Dec 17, 2014)

morewood said:


> I've been in the horizontal position recovering from the flu. I hope today to get one finally boxed up and sent out. It's amazing that after five days of rest my mind is clear but I keep getting up from bed and go straight to the couch to lay down.
> 
> Shea


I'm in the same situation. Been down and out since last Thursday.


----------



## KingDavey (Dec 17, 2014)

I have a set of xpw spikes and hardware with roller catcher for a 562 for whoever wants them. Merry Christmas!! *Already claimed, that was quick!*


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Dec 17, 2014)

KingDavey said:


> I have a set of xpw spikes and hardware with roller catcher for a 562 for whoever wants them. Merry Christmas!!



I dont usually take....but ill get dibs on these


----------



## KingDavey (Dec 17, 2014)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> I dont usually take....but ill get dibs on these


Sorry was already pm'ed by someone else within a minute or so of posting them. It was quick!


----------



## skippysphins (Dec 17, 2014)

That was fast


----------



## skippysphins (Dec 17, 2014)

Mr snelling
Thank you for starting this thread .
Everyone whom participated and not Merry Christmas and Happy New Year!!
Ty and a blessed Christmas,
Chris


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 18, 2014)

Thank you Homelite410 for the adapter. It arrived yesterday. Very nice piece!


----------



## half_full (Dec 18, 2014)

For shipping cost I have a Homelite Timberman. I know, what a steal of a deal. But it looks to have very little use. Does run, will need a bit of tinkering/tuning. 
I picked this up from CL as a runner for a friend of a friend that needed a coil for his John Deere. He didn't want a Homelite coil (plus complete parts saw) for the cost of just a coil. I had to order a new John Deere coil for him..................... So, the saw has been sitting for the past 2 years.


----------



## Jon1212 (Dec 18, 2014)

I'll be perusing the 160 or so guide bars I have, and find some more of the "hens teeth" variety to post up. 
Some may be shiny, obsolete, painted, oddball, but they will all be new, or NOS. 

Keep your radios tuned in to this station, and remember to...........

Stay Classy.


----------



## Jon1212 (Dec 18, 2014)

20" 050 D007 Hardnose.

16" 058 K041 Replaceable sprocket nose.*(Claimed by Bugaboots*)

24" 063 Windsor EM/ D005 Hardnose.*(Claimed by marti384)*

20" 058 Windsor EM/ D005 Replaceable sprocket nose.*(Claimed by PullinmyPoulan)*

Please allow others who haven't taken items from this thread to have first dibs on these bars.

Also if shipping can be covered, I'd appreciate it.

Happy Holidays


----------



## PULLINmyPOULAN (Dec 18, 2014)

Hi Jon I like that 20" 058 windsor alot


----------



## Jon1212 (Dec 18, 2014)

PULLINmyPOULAN said:


> Hi Jon I like that 20" 058 windsor alot



Duly noted, and earmarked accordingly.


----------



## Philbert (Dec 18, 2014)

!!!
I knew bars had 'noses', and 'tails', and 'bellies' - did not know that that had 'ears' to mark!

Always stuff to learn on AS. 

Philbert


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Dec 18, 2014)

I have a pack of rubberbands. Not new, easily a few years old. The package is opened and there's at least 20 missing.








Call dibs before 5:00pm eastern time and I'll include a couple of thumbtacks.


----------



## marti384 (Dec 18, 2014)

Jon1212 said:


> View attachment 387667
> 
> 20" 050 D007 Hardnose.
> 
> ...


I would like the 24" pm sent. 
Thanks


----------



## 028 super (Dec 18, 2014)

i would take the homie timberman


----------



## Nate66n1 (Dec 18, 2014)

Jon1212 said:


> I'll be perusing the 160 or so guide bars I have, and find some more of the "hens teeth" variety to post up.
> Some may be shiny, obsolete, painted, oddball, but they will all be new, or NOS.
> 
> Keep your radios tuned in to this station, and remember to...........View attachment 387633
> ...


I prefer the go f… yourself San Diego Ron Burgundy


----------



## BugaBoots (Dec 18, 2014)

Jon1212 said:


> View attachment 387667
> 
> 20" 050 D007 Hardnose.
> 
> ...



PM Sent


----------



## Tractorsaw1 (Dec 18, 2014)

Thanks Cobey for the drimmel set. Will put it to good use!


----------



## kz1000 (Dec 18, 2014)

Hey Jonathan, 


Jon1212 said:


> Please allow others who haven't taken items from this thread to have first dibs on these bars.
> 
> Also if shipping can be covered, I'd appreciate it.


How about I send you $40 shipping and I won't even ask for a bar--- (That stands for your the champ)


----------



## mainewoods (Dec 19, 2014)

kz1000 said:


> Hey Jonathan,
> 
> How about I send you $40 shipping and I won't even ask for a bar--- (That stands for your the champ)




Nice gesture KZ!!


----------



## skippysphins (Dec 19, 2014)

West coaster 90 dear 576 cylinder was sent out this morning I will send customs numbers to you in private messages Merry Christmas Shane


----------



## skippysphins (Dec 19, 2014)

Shipping to Canada is high ! Is it cheaper to send from Canada to the USA?
Chris


----------



## Philbert (Dec 19, 2014)

Cheaper to send things to Cuba now. 

Philbert


----------



## Rockjock (Dec 19, 2014)

skippysphins said:


> Shipping to Canada is high ! Is it cheaper to send from Canada to the USA?
> Chris


Sadly no. I can ship coast to coast in canada for less them 20 bucks and a pretty heavy package 3.5kg ( 8lbs) for under 20.00


----------



## redray46 (Dec 19, 2014)

I find myself with a plethora of Echo top handles,that were probably dropped then stripped,so they are motors with some plastics,some with handles,some with carbs etc.
Second,I was sent some 041 Farm Boss parts off this thread, I used some and,I added some,but would like to offer whats left, to who ever can use them.Carb cover(some corrosion-but usable),hand guard,muffler and rear handle.
Free for shipping.
Pics to follow.


----------



## leecopland (Dec 19, 2014)

redray46 said:


> I find myself with a plethora of Echo top handles,that were probably dropped then stripped,so they are motors with some plastics,some with handles,some with carbs etc.
> Second,I was sent some 041 Farm Boss parts off this thread, I used some and,I added some,but would like to offer whats left, to who ever can use them.Carb cover(some corrosion-but usable),hand guard,muffler and rear handle.
> Free for shipping.
> Pics to follow.


PM sent


----------



## kz1000 (Dec 19, 2014)

I should clarify, Jon sent me a bar at no charge and I would like to repay him.

Hey Jonathan,
How about I send you $40 shipping and I won't even ask for a bar--- (That stands for your the champ)


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Dec 19, 2014)

WoodChuck'r said:


> I have a pack of rubberbands. Not new, easily a few years old. The package is opened and there's at least 20 missing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Not one person wants any of this stuff....??

I am disappoint.


----------



## Philbert (Dec 19, 2014)

WoodChuck'r said:


> Not one person wants any of this stuff....??


 (Demand for rubber bands is elastic this time of year.)

Philbert


----------



## 2PPacker (Dec 19, 2014)

Philbert said:


> (Demand for rubber bands is elastic this time of year.)
> 
> Philbert


That is stretching it a little.


----------



## leecopland (Dec 19, 2014)

kz1000 said:


> I should clarify, Jon sent me a bar at no charge and I would like to repay him.
> 
> Hey Jonathan,
> How about I send you $40 shipping and I won't even ask for a bar--- (That stands for your the champ)



For $40.00 to Arizona you must have received more than one!


----------



## Jon1212 (Dec 19, 2014)

kz1000 said:


> I should clarify, Jon sent me a bar at no charge and I would like to repay him.
> 
> Hey Jonathan,
> How about I send you $40 shipping and I won't even ask for a bar--- (That stands for your the champ)



If you want to cover shipping, I can't stop you......LOL!


leecopland said:


> For $40.00 to Arizona you must have received more than one!



No. It was made out of lead.......


----------



## David Young (Dec 20, 2014)

skippysphins said:


> West coaster 90 dear 576 cylinder was sent out this morning I will send customs numbers to you in private messages Merry Christmas Shane


i am very impressed that you tracked him down I hope it works out for both of you. Merry Christmas to you both


----------



## kz1000 (Dec 20, 2014)

Cost of lead bar shipping sent.


----------



## kz1000 (Dec 20, 2014)

Guess that it's over till next year, you folks are great and God Bless.


----------



## skippysphins (Dec 20, 2014)

Kz
Its has been very quiet here. I'm not sure if it over but time is running out. 1 of my gifts I know will be late but the rest are already with there new owners! 
Chris


----------



## Philbert (Dec 20, 2014)

It's not over, as long as people find things through the year they want to pass on . . . 

Plus, there is Armenian Christmas, Eastern Ortodox Christmas, . . . 

Philbert


----------



## kz1000 (Dec 20, 2014)

I fell short on wanters, I put up some bars and a Stihl cover that never were claimed. It's all good and glad that we still have people that care. Merry Christmas and may God Bless.


----------



## skippysphins (Dec 20, 2014)

What post is your stiff on ? If its a bar cover I could use it !
Chris


----------



## Jon1212 (Dec 20, 2014)

skippysphins said:


> What post is your *stiff* on ? If its a bar cover I could use it !
> Chris



Hey buddy,

You take your dadgum dirty talk elsewhere.

Happy Hanukkah


----------



## Jon1212 (Dec 20, 2014)

kz1000 said:


> Cost of lead bar shipping sent.



Pics of said "lead bar"?


----------



## kz1000 (Dec 20, 2014)




----------



## kz1000 (Dec 20, 2014)

I'm even proud of that one.


----------



## mainewoods (Dec 20, 2014)




----------



## lone wolf (Dec 20, 2014)

mainewoods said:


> View attachment 388313


Really?


----------



## mainewoods (Dec 20, 2014)

Bar of lead for melting down and making spreader sinkers for smelt fishing.


----------



## tpope (Dec 20, 2014)

Yummmm cast boolits!
Lead is verrrryyyy nice


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Dec 20, 2014)

kz1000 said:


> I fell short on wanters, I put up some bars and a Stihl cover that never were claimed. It's all good and glad that we still have people that care. Merry Christmas and may God Bless.


Whatchutalknboutwillis. I Never saw any bars.


----------



## skippysphins (Dec 20, 2014)

Stuff lol fat fingers lol


Jon1212 said:


> Hey buddy,
> 
> You take your dadgum dirty talk elsewhere.
> 
> Happy Hanukkah


----------



## tpope (Dec 20, 2014)

Merry Christmas my AS friends... I still have a new NWP piston set for Husqvarna 51 in a 45MM flavor. Part number 503 16 77 01.


----------



## tpope (Dec 20, 2014)

tpope said:


> Merry Christmas my AS friends... I still have a new NWP piston set for Husqvarna 51 in a 45MM flavor. Part number 503 16 77 01.


Claimed by bluesportster02


----------



## bluesportster02 (Dec 20, 2014)

tpope said:


> Claimed by bluesportster02


thank you and merry Christmas to you and yours and all AS members


----------



## tbone75 (Dec 21, 2014)

Looks like everyone got there stuff I sent out !

Merry Christmas everyone !!


----------



## Homelite410 (Dec 21, 2014)

tbone75 said:


> Looks like everyone got there stuff I sent out !
> 
> Merry Christmas everyone !!


Mine must be in transit yet! Thank you!!


----------



## tbone75 (Dec 21, 2014)

Homelite410 said:


> Mine must be in transit yet! Thank you!!


I better go look to see again ? They should have been there by now ?


----------



## eudaimonea (Dec 21, 2014)

Up for grabs is a husqvarna 50 cylinder. Has light scratch in chrome but still maybe usable. Shipping 4 dollars to [email protected]. please send as goods and services because dont know how else to print cheap labels. Merry Christmas!


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Dec 21, 2014)

kz1000 said:


> For this years contribution I have 14 and a 16" Homelite small pattern bars. If you need one it's send a pm and thank the Lord for the good friends on this site. MERRY CHRISTMAS!


ah! found them. pm sent


----------



## jughead500 (Dec 21, 2014)

Ok guys I got some wildass pants to give away they are 36 34 got 2 pair of double knee and 2 pair of regular.I think? Never worn just tried 1 pair on to see that they didnt fit.
Will check and make sure how many I do have and will update later.
Just pay shipping and they're yours.


----------



## kz1000 (Dec 21, 2014)

jerrycmorrow said:


> ah! found them. pm sent


Finally got a bite, I'll wrap them today Jerry.


----------



## jughead500 (Dec 21, 2014)

Pants going to skippy.


----------



## skippysphins (Dec 21, 2014)

Ty


jughead500 said:


> Pants going to skippy.


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 21, 2014)

jughead500 said:


> Pants going to skippy.


All of them? I would love to have a pair. I have a brand new pair I was given at a GTG that are too small for me. I'll have to dig those out and give them away.


----------



## jughead500 (Dec 21, 2014)

Actually only found 2 pair in the box.split them between skippy and tpope.


----------



## jughead500 (Dec 21, 2014)

Going to put more stuff up later.


----------



## Jon1212 (Dec 21, 2014)

jughead500 said:


> Ok guys I got some wildass pants to give away they are 36 34 got 2 pair of double knee and 2 pair of regular.I think? Never worn just tried 1 pair on to see that they didnt fit.
> Will check and make sure how many I do have and will update later.
> Just pay shipping and they're yours.



Man, I sure could use a pair.



jughead500 said:


> Pants going to skippy.



Seriously? All of them.


----------



## jughead500 (Dec 21, 2014)

Jon1212 said:


> Man, I sure could use a pair.
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously? All of them.


Split them between tpope and skippy.It had been 3 years since I ordered them and opened the box. Killed many gray cells since then.


----------



## Jon1212 (Dec 21, 2014)

A limited few people in this thread just don't get it. This is the "Giving" thread, not the "Taking" thread, and they know who they are.
I'm sure some will see this post as sour grapes, but whatever. People are entitled to their own opinions, and mine is that a very few are camping here (+120 posts), and have claimed (+10 items). 
Their has been some incredible acts of generosity as well, but unfortunately a few have taken way more than is warranted.
Sorry to post in a negative tone. I have had enough.


----------



## Big_Wood (Dec 21, 2014)

skippysphins said:


> West coaster 90 dear 576 cylinder was sent out this morning I will send customs numbers to you in private messages Merry Christmas Shane





David Young said:


> i am very impressed that you tracked him down I hope it works out for both of you. Merry Christmas to you both



i just want everyone to be very clear here. my first post in this thread was regarding skippy and his greed sitting at his computer claiming most stuff in the thread. some might notice that alot of people liked that post except skippy but skippy was the one to send me a PM nearly minutes after. i'm assuming because he knew it was about him and felt guilty. i wanted a 576 cylinder but like everything skippy had already claimed it minutes after it was posted. i decided i wanted nothing to do with this thread and told skippy that but he proceeded to harrass me with PM after PM. i finally just got sick of it and saw he was still taking alot of stuff from the thread. i said "**** it, he's gonna take so i'm gonna take from him then call him out on it" so here i am. another thing is when i finally decided to take that cylinder i told him it was for a saw that i don't even own yet. it was in the negotiation stages. after that he went and tried to play it off as he only got one cylinder and it wasn't the one i needed. i knew he was full of it and just wanted to keep it so made up a white lie saying young told me he sent him the cylinder i need. he then snapped a pic of 2 cylinders saying they were exactly the same hiding the angle that identifies the 576 cylinder. so now it seems he sent it. i guess i'll see soon here. i continue to see him claim claim claim claim and it drives me nutz. nobody has a chance to claim anything and skippy probably doesn't even need 1/4 of the **** he claims. then mikes chain vice pops up and he wants to stay up all night to claim that too. like WTF. this is the christmas thread not the greedy skippy thread. my first post was directly related to skippy but there has since been a few other join as well but they are no where near as bad and usually fade away after a few pages. call me the grinch but i'm calling it like a see it. skippy came here to make it public that he got me to accept the cylinder to make himself look good so i'm making his BS public. i would cut him off now and not let him claim another thing. oh and skippy, after my first post i didn't just get a PM from you. i got a PM from alot of people and all of them were mentioning you and your greed. there has since been a behind the scenes discussion about you. anyways. i'm just here saying this in hopes skippy gets what he deserves (which is nothing) and to say merry christmas to all including skippy


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 21, 2014)

Sad, but true.


----------



## jughead500 (Dec 21, 2014)

Sorry bout that jon.I have noticed too.I only claimed one batch of items for a friends saw to get it back to sawin and backed off.really only checked in from time to time to see how things were going.


----------



## Jon1212 (Dec 21, 2014)

westcoaster90 said:


> i just want everyone to be very clear here. my first post in this thread was regarding skippy and his greed sitting at his computer claiming most stuff in the thread. some might notice that alot of people liked that post except skippy but skippy was the one to send me a PM nearly minutes after. i'm assuming because he knew it was about him and felt guilty. i wanted a 576 cylinder but like everything skippy had already claimed it minutes after it was posted. i decided i wanted nothing to do with this thread and told skippy that but he proceeded to harrass me with PM after PM. i finally just got sick of it and saw he was still taking alot of stuff from the thread. i said "**** it, he's gonna take so i'm gonna take from him then call him out on it" so here i am. another thing is when i finally decided to take that cylinder i told him it was for a saw that i don't even own yet. it was in the negotiation stages. after that he went and tried to play it off as he only got one cylinder and it wasn't the one i needed. i knew he was full of it and just wanted to keep it so made up a white lie saying young told me he sent him the cylinder i need. he then snapped a pic of 2 cylinders saying they were exactly the same hiding the angle that identifies the 576 cylinder. so now it seems he sent it. i guess i'll see soon here. i continue to see him claim claim claim claim and it drives me nutz. nobody has a chance to claim anything and skippy probably doesn't even need 1/4 of the **** he claims. then mikes chain vice pops up and he wants to stay up all night to claim that too. like WTF. this is the christmas thread not the greedy skippy thread. my first post was directly related to skippy but there has since been a few other join as well but they are no where near as bad and usually fade away after a few pages. call me the grinch but i'm calling it like a see it. skippy came here to make it public that he got me to accept the cylinder to make himself look good so i'm making his BS public. i would cut him off now and not let him claim another thing. oh and skippy, after my first post i didn't just get a PM from you. i got a PM from alot of people and all of them were mentioning you and your greed. there has since been a behind the scenes discussion about you. anyways. i'm just here saying this in hopes skippy gets what he deserves (which is nothing) and to say merry christmas to all including skippy


----------



## 2PPacker (Dec 21, 2014)

Jon1212 said:


> A limited few people in this thread just don't get it. This is the "Giving" thread, not the "Taking" thread, and they know who they are.
> I'm sure some will see this post as sour grapes, but whatever. People are entitled to their own opinions, and mine is that a very few are camping here (+120 posts), and have claimed (+10 items).
> Their has been some incredible acts of generosity as well, but unfortunately a few have taken way more than is warranted.
> Sorry to post in a negative tone. I have had enough.



So does that mean I'm wasting my time waiting for you to post up your 576?  ha ha


----------



## Jon1212 (Dec 21, 2014)

2PPacker said:


> So does that mean I'm wasting my time waiting for you to post up your 576?  ha ha


Sorry, Skippy already claimed it........


----------



## Jon1212 (Dec 21, 2014)

jughead500 said:


> Sorry bout that jon.I have noticed too.I only claimed one batch of items for a friends saw to get it back to sawin and backed off.really only checked in from time to time to see how things were going.


Nope, no worries. You are very generous, and your giving is appreciated.


----------



## jughead500 (Dec 21, 2014)

Ok guys up next.poulan pro fans? Not perfect but could be used or used as a wall hanger.no hearing protection included.what you see is what you get.


----------



## jughead500 (Dec 21, 2014)

And I still have the nos tillitson carb for the remington available.still looking for the other nos tilleys.


----------



## Philbert (Dec 21, 2014)

Some guys on this site have been extraordinarily generous. Some guys (like builders?) end up with lots of spare parts to share. Personally, I never really saw this as a faith-based giving thread in the the spirit of the holiday season; I saw it as a atheist, socialist plot to redistribute the wealth of saw parts. I hear that a lot of them are now heading to Cuba to finally rebuild those 1957 era chainsaws.

Bottom line is that anyone offering an item does not have to give it to the first person that '_claims_' it in a post. Ask for PM's, and use your own criteria; has not received something yet; has more than 'X' posts; has also offered something; scratched your back at a GTG a few years back; whatever. Does not have to be the same for everybody or every item.

It's fun to get stuff. The knowledge I have received from this site far exceeds the value of the items I have received.

BTW - _Happy Winter Solstice_ to all you Pagans out there! I can say for certain that your days will be brighter from now on (or at least for the next 6 months).

Philbert


----------



## tpope (Dec 21, 2014)

tpope said:


> View attachment 386731
> 
> Vendor sent the wrong part. Maybe you can use these o-rings... measures 32 X 1.5 Round in cross-section.


Still have these available to anyone that can use them


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 21, 2014)

It's time to give these to someone that can use them. These are brand new, never worn. Is mentioned above, I was given them at a GTG, hoping they would fit. They are size 34x32. Shipping is on me this time, anywhere in the lower 48. Merry Christmas guys! I'll drop these in the mail tomorrow, USPS Priority Mail. With any luck, you'll have them before Christmas.


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 21, 2014)

Everyone is scared to claim them now, lol  Either that, or you're all too FAT!!!







Like me


----------



## Philbert (Dec 21, 2014)

(Guilty on both counts!)

Philbert


----------



## cgraham1 (Dec 21, 2014)




----------



## bluesportster02 (Dec 21, 2014)

Philbert said:


> (Guilty on both counts!)
> 
> Philbert


+1 lol


----------



## kz1000 (Dec 21, 2014)

You need to resist the urge to swat flying critters while running a saw.


----------



## tpope (Dec 21, 2014)

Too fat and too tall...!


----------



## blk05crew (Dec 21, 2014)

This is my first Christmas season here on the site and I've been amazed by people's generosity in this thread and from other members I've dealt with in general over the last few months. 
I've offered up a couple things on this thread and accepted one thing. I too started noticing a pattern as i checked back periodically to see people were giving for fun. 
I know everyone is different, but I think if you want accept one or two things cool, wait for something you really need and let others have a chance at some Christmas giving. Just my .02 cents. Glad to be a member here and Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 21, 2014)

blsnelling said:


> It's time to give these to someone that can use them. These are brand new, never worn. Is mentioned above, I was given them at a GTG, hoping they would fit. They are size 34x32. Shipping is on me this time, anywhere in the lower 48. Merry Christmas guys! I'll drop these in the mail tomorrow, USPS Priority Mail. With any luck, you'll have them before Christmas.


And the pants go to Nate66n1. Merry Christmas Nate!


----------



## Nate66n1 (Dec 21, 2014)

My first Christmas claiming ever. Thanks for the generosity.


----------



## Jon1212 (Dec 21, 2014)

blsnelling said:


> And the pants go to Nate66n1. Merry Christmas Nate!



Wow! Those will likely be a little long on him, seeing as how he's a midget.....LOL!


----------



## Nate66n1 (Dec 21, 2014)




----------



## leecopland (Dec 21, 2014)

jughead500 said:


> And I still have the nos tillitson carb for the remington available.still looking for the other nos tilleys.


I'm about to get a Remington SL-4 so might need one if I can let you know after Christmas. Not sure the one you are offering would fit an SL-4. 
IF not claimed prior of course.


----------



## likesaws (Dec 21, 2014)

Philbert said:


> (Guilty on both counts!)
> 
> Philbert


Me too to short and fat


----------



## mainewoods (Dec 21, 2014)

I have a NOS Sugi Hara 16"-.325-.050- 66DL. bar, never been used, up for grabs. Shipping on me.


----------



## lone wolf (Dec 21, 2014)

mainewoods said:


> I have a NOS Sugi Hara 16"-.325-.050- 66DL. bar, never been used, up for grabs. Shipping on me. View attachment 388542


I sure could use that.


----------



## avason (Dec 21, 2014)

mainewoods said:


> I have a NOS Sugi Hara 16"-.325-.050- 66DL. bar, never been used, up for grabs. Shipping on me. View attachment 388542


Still available? Wolf...You are fast!


----------



## kz1000 (Dec 21, 2014)

wow, nice bar but on the other side of the country. Merry Christmas


----------



## lone wolf (Dec 21, 2014)

avason said:


> Still available? Wolf...You are fast!


For husky right ?


----------



## tbone75 (Dec 21, 2014)

blsnelling said:


> Everyone is scared to claim them now, lol  Either that, or you're all too FAT!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I couldn't even fit in the first ones !


----------



## mainewoods (Dec 21, 2014)

Lone Wolf was the first to reply. Yes for a Husky. I have one on my 51 and had one on my 346.


----------



## lone wolf (Dec 21, 2014)

mainewoods said:


> Lone Wolf was the first to reply. Yes for a Husky. I have one on my 51 and had one on my 346.


Wow I been needing one of them for a while nice.


----------



## tbone75 (Dec 21, 2014)

I don't see Skippy ?


----------



## mainewoods (Dec 21, 2014)

Happy Festivus Wolf.


----------



## lone wolf (Dec 21, 2014)

mainewoods said:


> Happy Festivus Wolf.


Thanks man that's nice.


----------



## mainewoods (Dec 21, 2014)

Just let me know where it is you prowl and I will get it out to you.


----------



## mainewoods (Dec 21, 2014)

Wish I had more, you guy's have out done yourselves giving this year.


----------



## jughead500 (Dec 21, 2014)

tbone75 said:


> I couldn't even fit in the first ones !


Dont feel bad.I couldnt either. Too tight around the waist a tad short and not enough c*** and b**** to fill up the baggy section.


----------



## gunrush128 (Dec 21, 2014)

jughead500 said:


> Dont feel bad.I couldnt either. Too tight around the waist a tad short and not enough c*** and b**** to fill up the baggy section.


LMAO


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Homelite410 (Dec 21, 2014)

Got a 5105 dolly muffler and 372 filter (used).


----------



## Homelite410 (Dec 21, 2014)

And a big thank you to all that provided my gifts! Merry Christmas everyone, let's not let the greed cause us to lose sight of the real reason for the season! 

Remember everyone, this is all just stuff......


----------



## skippysphins (Dec 22, 2014)

Hey everyone I seem to be the talk here right now . OK I apologize if any one wanted something I requested please pm me and I will send it forward no questions asked except the 2 chains and the chain vice . please let me know.
Chris


----------



## skippysphins (Dec 22, 2014)

Wow this is what happens when you dont have your phone!! As far as camping out at night i work til 1 am nightly. I guess I gave nothing away at all ! I grab some items and I also passed some items .
I even sent out items to others . I may not have had all the coolest things . I gave what I could .


----------



## skippysphins (Dec 22, 2014)

Wow no responses


----------



## Jon1212 (Dec 22, 2014)

skippysphins said:


> Wow no responses



At 1245am MST? What do you expect?

You took, and took. Sure you donated a couple of things, big deal. Lots of guys donated many items, and took little or nothing. I personally donated 12 bars, and took a 372 filter for a spare.

*This was in response to some late night whining by skippysphins. Which he has since deleted.*


----------



## skippysphins (Dec 22, 2014)

I forgot my phone at home today and just got home from work about an hour ago.


Jon1212 said:


> At 1245am MST? What do you expect?
> 
> You took, and took. Sure you donated a couple of things, big deal. Lots of guys donated many items, and took little or nothing. I personally donated 9 bars, and took a 372 filter for a spare.


----------



## Whiskers (Dec 22, 2014)

skippysphins said:


> Wow no responses



I can only speak for myself, which called you out when you seemed to be the moderator of the thread before the chain vise was going to be given away. I personally don't like it when people are just camped in the thread. Its annoying, it annoyed me and I wasnt even looking for anything, just seeing what was happening. Never claimed a thing, but gave some stuff away, just like to help someone out that could really use a piece to a project. None of it matters though, I'll be back next year giving out a couple items hoping they will be put to good use.


----------



## skippysphins (Dec 22, 2014)

Merry Christmas everyone ! I am still new to this chainsaw thing so I don't have many extra things to give for gifts I would to take parts off of good running saws. I did give stuff that I had extras of I wish I could donate 9 bars with free shipping . I wish I had brand new cylinders laying around for gifts for you guys here . Mostly I wish I had a skill that I could that people want for their use. I hope everyone here understands what I am getting at . My offer is still open . Greedy people don't every give stuff away . I am done . wishing everyone a Merry Christmas , a blessed one and a happy new year ! 
Chris


----------



## skippysphins (Dec 22, 2014)

Whiskers I will be back next year also but I won't take nothing ! I even split gifts with other members . but I'm a greedy one . hopefully I have some cool chit too!
Chris


----------



## tallfarmboy (Dec 22, 2014)

Giving > Taking


----------



## Homelite410 (Dec 22, 2014)

OK fellas the 372 filter is claimed! Pain in the ass 5105 muffler is still up for grabs! Its brand new cat and all!!!!!!


----------



## Whiskers (Dec 22, 2014)

skippysphins said:


> Whiskers I will be back next year also but I won't take nothing ! I even split gifts with other members . but I'm a greedy one . hopefully I have some cool chit too!
> Chris



I never said you were greedy, or didn't give anything away. I don't care if you take stuff in the least bit. I'm sure you are a standup guy, but whether it be you or someone else who is camped in the thread will always rub me the wrong way.


----------



## leecopland (Dec 22, 2014)

Hopefully we can give without strings attached. We are all responsible for our actions and will have to deal with our own Karma in the future. I have received a few things this year and as I live in Canada have paid shipping on all items. I had some things in last years thread but nothing was claimed but will try to get more organized for next year. Wishing all a Merry Christmas and a Happy and Healthy New Year.


----------



## skippysphins (Dec 22, 2014)

Whiskers 
I know you did not call me greedy it was just a statement. Sorry 
Chris


----------



## skippysphins (Dec 22, 2014)

Shipping to or from Canada is expensive!!


leecopland said:


> Hopefully we can give without strings attached. We are all responsible for our actions and will have to deal with our own Karma in the future. I have received a few things this year and as I live in Canada have paid shipping on all items. I had some things in last years thread but nothing was claimed but will try to get more organized for next year. Wishing all a Merry Christmas and a Happy and Healthy New Year.


----------



## redray46 (Dec 22, 2014)

A heads up for all you AS folks ,that contacted me about the Echo top handle saws,I will not get around to shipping before Christmas,to much going on,so not enough time to find them and ship.I will get them out ASAP after Christmas,before New Years.Probably a better chance of them getting to you in one piece anyway,at that time.
No more requests please,until I count my stock
Merry Christmas.
RR


----------



## skippysphins (Dec 22, 2014)

Shane
Here you go Merry Christmas ! I did send you the cylinder you wanted correct? When you told me to take pics of the item I told you I was just opening opening box only because you wanted pics . I was just going to re address the box to you . I'm glad you called me out . so here it is I work nights for 1 . 2 I have been worrying sick about my wife who is in the process of getting diagnosis of what disease she has . since you need to know m business. I hope you have a Merry Christmas ! Now its out in the open 


westcoaster90 said:


> i just want everyone to be very clear here. my first post in this thread was regarding skippy and his greed sitting at his computer claiming most stuff in the thread. some might notice that alot of people liked that post except skippy but skippy was the one to send me a PM nearly minutes after. i'm assuming because he knew it was about him and felt guilty. i wanted a 576 cylinder but like everything skippy had already claimed it minutes after it was posted. i decided i wanted nothing to do with this thread and told skippy that but he proceeded to harrass me with PM after PM. i finally just got sick of it and saw he was still taking alot of stuff from the thread. i said "**** it, he's gonna take so i'm gonna take from him then call him out on it" so here i am. another thing is when i finally decided to take that cylinder i told him it was for a saw that i don't even own yet. it was in the negotiation stages. after that he went and tried to play it off as he only got one cylinder and it wasn't the one i needed. i knew he was full of it and just wanted to keep it so made up a white lie saying young told me he sent him the cylinder i need. he then snapped a pic of 2 cylinders saying they were exactly the same hiding the angle that identifies the 576 cylinder. so now it seems he sent it. i guess i'll see soon here. i continue to see him claim claim claim claim and it drives me nutz. nobody has a chance to claim anything and skippy probably doesn't even need 1/4 of the **** he claims. then mikes chain vice pops up and he wants to stay up all night to claim that too. like WTF. this is the christmas thread not the greedy skippy thread. my first post was directly related to skippy but there has since been a few other join as well but they are no where near as bad and usually fade away after a few pages. call me the grinch but i'm calling it like a see it. skippy came here to make it public that he got me to accept the cylinder to make himself look good so i'm making his BS public. i would cut him off now and not let him claim another thing. oh and skippy, after my first post i didn't just get a PM from you. i got a PM from alot of people and all of them were mentioning you and your greed. there has since been a behind the scenes discussion about you. anyways. i'm just here saying this in hopes skippy gets what he deserves (which is nothing) and to say merry christmas to all including skippy


----------



## skippysphins (Dec 22, 2014)

Merry Christmas Shane!


----------



## skippysphins (Dec 22, 2014)

Sorry everyone but I needed to get that off my chest ! 
Merry Christmas ! 
Chris


----------



## Big_Wood (Dec 22, 2014)

ya know skip. i don't need to know your business and never did. the way you acted when it came to the cylinder was that you wanted to keep it and there is nothing more to it. you knew i wanted that specific cylinder and knew damn well that you had it cause you were trying to give it to me LOL. that says it all. parts of that convo are conveniently missing for your benefit. i don't even care though man and i actually see you in ok standing just cause you are willing to face issues head on. what rubbed me the wrong way was seeing you claim alot of items in this thread a minute or 2 after they were posted giving no one else a chance. i never once said you didn't give or say you didn't have the right to claim some items. a guy should give to give, not give to have the right to take. this happens very year skip. there is always someone who goes claiming tons of ****. we give warning throughout the thread to give a guy notice to back down and if he don't he gets called out. you let it go that far despite all the hints. anyways, you not the first and you won't be the last. we can and will forgive and forget. i gave R2d some 2100 scraps this year so that's my christmas giving and i didn't need the thread for that. i give stuff all year round. Merry Christmas everyone!!!!


----------



## Modifiedmark (Dec 22, 2014)

Skippy, I do believe your breaking forum rules by posting PM's in a open forum.


----------



## Homelite410 (Dec 22, 2014)

I'm out fellas! Merry Christmas!


----------



## Modifiedmark (Dec 22, 2014)

Homelite410 said:


> I'm out fellas! Merry Christmas!



And Merry Christmas to a very generous man! 

Best to you Mike.


----------



## skippysphins (Dec 22, 2014)

Guys like I said its off my chest I'm done Merry Christmas !
Chris


----------



## PA Dan (Dec 22, 2014)

Ok can we be done now? Lets get back to what this thread is supposed to be about! 

Can anyone use a 14" Craftsman labeled bar? Brand new with a little shelf wear. Someone was selling them a couple years ago cheap so I bought two. Had plans on using them on a small Poulan 4218 but thats getting sold soon. Probably wont get shipped until next week though. Ill cover shipping to the lower 48.


----------



## skippysphins (Dec 22, 2014)

Sorry pa Dan!


----------



## abramj (Dec 22, 2014)

Hey all! Wishing you guys a Merry Christmas as I will probably not be back on till after the new year. I had some more saws to unload, but just can't take the time to mess with it this year. I will just leave it as personal problems. Plan to pass out some good cheer next year.

Thanks to Brad for starting this, it was fun to watch and try to pick up a few things I needed, though with my rare login times, I never got a thing. My favorite donation was the chain vises! Those are super nice!

Joe


----------



## skippysphins (Dec 22, 2014)

Slander is OK but not PMS right ?
Mark I apologize!


Modifiedmark said:


> Skippy, I do believe your breaking forum rules by posting PM's in a open forum.


----------



## Modifiedmark (Dec 22, 2014)

skippysphins said:


> Slander is OK but not PMS right ?
> Mark I apologize!



Don't apologize to me, I don't make the rules. Just pointing it out in case you didn't know. 

Seems I remember some people getting banned for it if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## skippysphins (Dec 22, 2014)

I didn't know ty
Chris


Modifiedmark said:


> Don't apologize to me, I don't make the rules. Just pointing it out in case you didn't know.
> 
> Seems I remember some people getting banned for it if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## cgraham1 (Dec 22, 2014)

PA Dan said:


> Ok can we be done now? Lets get back to what this thread is supposed to be about!


Well said, Dan.

Thanks again for the 044 handle you sent me. I really wasn't expecting it as a gift, but I do appreciate it!


----------



## half_full (Dec 22, 2014)

Wards saw I would likely not get around to fixing. Would love to see a vid of it running when someone is done. Please pay shipping. Would likely not get it out till after Christmas.
Compression seems fine. Spark plug has yellow paint on it, guessing it's original. Comes with bar and chain. Bar has surface rust. Chain is a bit stiff but should clean up.

PM ME PLEASE as I may not get back here in the near future. I'll update my post when it's claimed.


----------



## half_full (Dec 22, 2014)

PA Dan said:


> Ok can we be done now? Lets get back to what this thread is supposed to be about!
> 
> Can anyone use a 14" Craftsman labeled bar? Brand new with a little shelf wear. Someone was selling them a couple years ago cheap so I bought two. Had plans on using them on a small Poulan 4218 but thats getting sold soon. Probably wont get shipped until next week though. Ill cover shipping to the lower 48.



I purchased a few of those too. I saved a list of saws that bar would fit. Sorry if there are errors. I don't happen to have ALL of those saws to test fit... YET


----------



## PA Dan (Dec 22, 2014)

cgraham1 said:


> Well said, Dan.
> 
> Thanks again for the 044 handle you sent me. I really wasn't expecting it as a gift, but I do appreciate it!


Your welcome Clint! You have helped me out and I figured tis the season! Merry Christmas!


----------



## PA Dan (Dec 22, 2014)

Hey thanks for that info buddy!


----------



## cgraham1 (Dec 22, 2014)

PA Dan said:


> Your welcome Clint! You have helped me out and I figured tis the season! Merry Christmas!


I've got one more surprise for you... It will be a couple weeks, though...


----------



## skippysphins (Dec 22, 2014)

Here is another gift I thhink its a Mac 10 mini its yellow . complete was told it ran when I got it. You pay shipping . Merry Christmas
Chris
Pm me claimed


----------



## tallfarmboy (Dec 22, 2014)

skippysphins said:


> Here is another gift I thhink its a Mac 10 mini its yellow . complete was told it ran when I got it. You pay shipping . Merry Christmas
> Chris
> Pm me


Not cool, dude.


----------



## skippysphins (Dec 22, 2014)

Mac 10/10 ? Sound better . my old neighbor gave it to me and I'm never going to do anything with it. I will post pictures later
Claimed


----------



## skippysphins (Dec 22, 2014)

???? Its a chainsaw with a b/c


tallfarmboy said:


> Not cool, dude.


----------



## eudaimonea (Dec 22, 2014)

Up for grabs is a 
Tag for a husqvarna 351. Shipping $6. May get cut up with the cutting torch to get it to fit in small flat rate box. 
Soaked case in vinegar, dollar store oxy clean, boiling water and kitchen cleaner i think. Was getting lazy on cleaning day. Pitted scored, useless case but the tag may have some legitimate value. Merry Christmas!


----------



## Big_Wood (Dec 22, 2014)

eudaimonea said:


> View attachment 388698
> Up for grabs is a
> Tag for a husqvarna 351. Shipping $6. May get cut up with the cutting torch to get it to fit in small flat rate box.
> Soaked case in vinegar, dollar store oxy clean, boiling water and kitchen cleaner i think. Was getting lazy on cleaning day. Pitted scored, useless case but the tag may have some legitimate value. Merry Christmas!



those rivets can be punched out from the back side i'm pretty sure if the case is junk.


----------



## cgraham1 (Dec 22, 2014)

westcoaster90 said:


> those rivets can be punched out from the back side i'm pretty sure if the case is junk.


I've got something for you, too Shane.  

Wait. Do they even have Christmas up there?


----------



## Big_Wood (Dec 22, 2014)

cgraham1 said:


> I've got something for you, too Shane.
> 
> Wait. Do they even have Christmas up there?



I think I know what it is  no Christmas up here. We are all cold blooded. LOL naw we have Christmas. Wife's got a huge family. Almost insane Christmas Day.


----------



## leecopland (Dec 23, 2014)

I know it's late but I have a reloading die to donate. It's a "Wills .243 Win seater" is whats stamped on the body. A little surface rust but in good shape otherwise. As I'm in Canada I would appreciate having the postage covered if to the US.


----------



## bluesportster02 (Dec 23, 2014)

thank you homelite410 the bar adapter came yesterday merry Christmas


----------



## LumberJack1940 (Dec 23, 2014)

the chain to duane (pa) got to him no problem, very pleased with it, a great and very patient guy to deal with
the bars to flat47 got to him but the 28" was missing he was a very patient guy and great to deal with but now i feel bad that the 28" is lost. they were both packed, taped, boxed together pretty well


----------



## Flat47 (Dec 24, 2014)

LumberJack1940 said:


> the chain to duane (pa) got to him no problem, very pleased with it, a great and very patient guy to deal with
> the bars to flat47 got to him but the 28" was missing he was a very patient guy and great to deal with but now i feel bad that the 28" is lost. they were both packed, taped, boxed together pretty well


I feel bad because LumberJack's generosity didn't stop at offering bars for free. He shipped them across the country on his dime - well, lots of dimes actually. And, a perfectly good bar is missing.

He and I have pm'd back and forth quite a bit and he's a real stand up guy.


----------



## redray46 (Dec 24, 2014)

Bars are the hardest thing to pack securely.In 10 years selling CS stuff on Ebay,that is the only thing that has ever escaped from a box,on me!
RR


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Dec 24, 2014)

just gotta double wrap in cardboard with blunt ends so not as aerodynamic


----------



## Philbert (Dec 24, 2014)

I wonder if some get 'liberated' by handlers along the way. Loose in a box is one thing. Tightly wrapped and sandwiched is another. 

Because of these threads I also zip-tie bars to backing cardboard through the mounting holes. But bars I get from Bailey's and others are not packed this way. 

Philbert


----------



## jughead500 (Dec 24, 2014)

Ok who wants this?


----------



## skippysphins (Dec 24, 2014)

Nice Jughead!!


----------



## Flat47 (Dec 24, 2014)

(Claimed)

Stihl 029 case. Scored piston. No muffler. Starter housing empty. Etc. Etc. But...good case, brake parts, etc. Yours for shipping.


----------



## Flat47 (Dec 24, 2014)

(Claimed and soon to be headed to norhern CA)

Husky 346xp case. Dirty but in good shape with good crank, seals, and bearings.


----------



## Eccentric (Dec 24, 2014)

Flat47 said:


> Or this?
> 
> Husky 346xp case. Dirty but in good shape with good crank, seals, and bearings.




That's something I could sure use. Been wanting to build a 346XP for a while now. Got about 1/2 the parts needed already.

Gonna go grab something to put up for giving here. Thinking the 34-ish cc Tanaka I have sitting around would be a good start. IIRC it's an ECS-350 or 351. Dunno if it's a runner or not. Got it in a BIG load of old saws I picked up last spring. 'Tis complete and has good compression. I'd have to ask for shipping costs though. Pics later....


----------



## Jimmy in NC (Dec 24, 2014)

Eccentric said:


> That's something I could sure use. Been wanting to build a 346XP for a while now. Got about 1/2 the parts needed already.
> 
> Gonna go grab something to put up for giving here. Thinking the 34-ish cc Tanaka I have sitting around would be a good start. IIRC it's an ECS-350 or 351. Dunno if it's a runner or not. Got it in a BIG load of old saws I picked up last spring. 'Tis complete and has good compression. I'd have to ask for shipping costs though. Pics later....


Pm sent


----------



## Eccentric (Dec 24, 2014)

Jimmy in NC said:


> Pm sent



That didn't take long.

Looks like the Tanaka is spoken for. Probably won't get it boxed up and weighed for a shipping quote until after Christmas at least. PM me your address.


----------



## Flat47 (Dec 24, 2014)

Eccentric said:


> That's something I could sure use. Been wanting to build a 346XP for a while now. Got about 1/2 the parts needed already.


Consider it yours.
Sent you a pm.


MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE!!!!!


----------



## Eccentric (Dec 24, 2014)

Flat47 said:


> Consider it yours.
> Sent you a pm.
> 
> 
> MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE!!!!!




Sweet! Thanks Tom. Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## LumberJack1940 (Dec 24, 2014)

Flat47 said:


> I feel bad because LumberJack's generosity didn't stop at offering bars for free. He shipped them across the country on his dime - well, lots of dimes actually. And, a perfectly good bar is missing.
> 
> He and I have pm'd back and forth quite a bit and he's a real stand up guy.


Tom is an even more stand up guy! He went out of his way to send me something even though I didn't want anything out of the bars. That right there is very kind! Thank you Tom. I haven't looked on this thread for sometime until I got messaged that my gifts Had been received, so I missed out on some stuff but that doesn't bother me, it's about giving for me and want to wish Tom, Duane and everyone out there a very Merry Christmas and happy holidays!!


----------



## Coldiron (Dec 24, 2014)

Hey Guys I have one more set of Dies I found that I can part with. they are a set of RCBS .308 dies. there is no box. if you want them just pay shipping, I will ship them out in a small flat rate box which will be 5.95. I'd put up some saw parts but I haven't had CAD long enough to get a bin of parts yet, next year hopefully LOL.


----------



## wigglesworth (Dec 24, 2014)

Coldiron said:


> Hey Guys I have one more set of Dies I found that I can part with. they are a set of RCBS .308 dies. there is no box. if you want them just pay shipping, I will ship them out in a small flat rate box which will be 5.95. I'd put up some saw parts but I haven't had CAD long enough to get a bin of parts yet, next year hopefully LOL.



I could use those...


----------



## Coldiron (Dec 24, 2014)

wigglesworth said:


> I could use those...



you got them send me your address I'll get them in the mail asap.


----------



## wigglesworth (Dec 24, 2014)

Free to a good home. 

I know nothing about it other than it feels like it has good comp. 

Just pay shipping...


----------



## Coldiron (Dec 24, 2014)

wigglesworth said:


> Free to a good home.
> 
> I know nothing about it other than it feels like it has good comp.
> 
> Just pay shipping...


hey I'd love that if it's still available! I'll pm you.


----------



## PULLINmyPOULAN (Dec 24, 2014)

Made by solo germany 54cc


----------



## LowVolt (Dec 24, 2014)

MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!!!!


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 24, 2014)

Merry Christmas guys!


----------



## DexterDay (Dec 24, 2014)

dannyknapp said:


> CLAIMED by DexterDay. Allright, I been thinking and looking and believe I have something fun to offer up. Here are my terms. This item must go to someone who will display it ! Send me a pic of a door you will hang it over or whatnot. Special consideration for business owners with storefront. Antique 5' - 6" 2 man saw.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you Danny!! This saw meant the world to me...

BUT.......

It's the only thing I got (besides what a member sent to me on there own- Thank you, you know who you are) and I actually gave it away to another member. 

I wanted this saw bad. . But as soon as I got it, I sent it to a person with a beautiful Hearth. Along with another gift. He is someone who lives close to me and I have met personally. 

He may or may not come forward...

It seemed to mean more to him, than me.. So in the spirit of Christmas, I gave my gift away 


This saw would have looked beautiful in my basement. But it will look even better in his home.


----------



## wigglesworth (Dec 25, 2014)

Homelite is spoken for. 

Merry Christmas guys


----------



## skippysphins (Dec 25, 2014)

Merry Christmas everyone !!!


----------



## cobey (Dec 25, 2014)

Merry Christmas all


----------



## Milkman31 (Dec 25, 2014)

Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## gunrush128 (Dec 25, 2014)

Merry Christmas! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbone75 (Dec 25, 2014)

Merry Christmas everyone !!


----------



## David Young (Dec 25, 2014)

Coldiron said:


> hey I'd love that if it's still available! I'll pm you.


they are known to have ignition problems, clamshell saws with removable transfers, solid built saws.
If you have any needs for that saw I may know where there are parts  
give me a shout for the hook up

David


----------



## skippysphins (Dec 25, 2014)

Merry Christmas everyone and your families and may your day be blessed!
From my family to yours !
Chris


----------



## tbone75 (Dec 25, 2014)

David Young said:


> they are known to have ignition problems, clamshell saws with removable transfers, solid built saws.
> If you have any needs for that saw I may know where there are parts
> give me a shout for the hook up
> 
> David


I have another complete saw if fairly good shape , "no spark" ! LOL Let me know if anything is needed off it ? Free for shipping , parts or all .


----------



## skippysphins (Dec 26, 2014)

I'm off most of next week I will look and see if there is more I can give away !! Items might not be chainsaw related . 
Chris


----------



## LowVolt (Dec 26, 2014)

skippysphins said:


> I'm off most of next week I will look and see if there is more I can give away !! Items might not be chainsaw related .
> Chris


I love the non-chainsaw related items!!!


----------



## tbone75 (Dec 26, 2014)

tbone75 said:


> I have another complete saw if fairly good shape , "no spark" ! LOL Let me know if anything is needed off it ? Free for shipping , parts or all .


Its gone !

Merry Christmas everyone ! I could run across more stuff ? No reason to stop ! LOL


----------



## tpope (Jan 5, 2015)

Thanks to jughead500 for the Wild Arse jeans. I got them Saturday. I thought that they were 36 inch waist... not they are 38 x 34 Too big for me. Who can fit them? Start a conversation...


----------



## redray46 (Jan 5, 2015)

tpope said:


> Thanks to jughead500 for the Wild Arse jeans. I got them Saturday. I thought that they were 36 inch waist... not they are 38 x 34 Too big for me. Who can fit them? Start a conversation...


Me pm sent


----------



## kz1000 (Jan 5, 2015)

A new form of return at AS Mart.


----------



## jughead500 (Jan 5, 2015)

Yeah I ordered 36's lol


----------



## epicklein22 (Jan 5, 2015)

I have some echo literature from last years tech school if anyone wants it. The failure analysis book is some good reading. I'm going to school next week and will be receiving new information.


----------



## Philbert (Jan 5, 2015)

I'd be interested in the 'Failure Analysis' read. PM sent.

Philbert


----------



## tpope (Jan 5, 2015)

Ohhh, scan that failure analysis and share it... quietly of course.


----------



## tpope (Jan 5, 2015)

redray46 is gonna be sporting new 38 x 34 WA jeans soon..


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 5, 2015)

I can't wait. I just found out that I have a surprise gift headed this way from Germany  I missed the mail man today and have to go to the PO to pick up my surprise.


----------



## Jon1212 (Jan 5, 2015)

blsnelling said:


> I can't wait. I just found out that I have a surprise gift headed this way from Germany  I missed the mail man today and have to go to the PO to pick up my surprise.



You have one headed your way from out West, as well.


----------



## tallfarmboy (Jan 5, 2015)

I could scan that "Failure Analysis" book and quietly share... I have a good scanner.


----------



## epicklein22 (Jan 5, 2015)

tallfarmboy said:


> I could scan that "Failure Analysis" book and quietly share... I have a good scanner.


Philbert is getting the books. I'm sure he'll share it after he's digested it.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 5, 2015)

Jon1212 said:


> You have one headed your way from out West, as well.


I've been watching for that one  Surprises are fun


----------



## Jon1212 (Jan 5, 2015)

blsnelling said:


> I've been watching for that one  Surprises are fun


It should be to Franklin on Thursday.


----------



## cobey (Jan 5, 2015)

Jon1212 said:


> It should be to Franklin on Thursday.


ill be darned,  Brad lives in Franklin, OH i live in Franklin, KS...................... i wonder how many franklins there are???


----------



## lone wolf (Jan 5, 2015)

cobey said:


> ill be darned,  Brad lives in Franklin, OH i live in Franklin, KS...................... i wonder how many franklins there are???


There is one in West Virginia.


----------



## Jon1212 (Jan 5, 2015)

cobey said:


> ill be darned,  Brad lives in Franklin, OH i live in Franklin, KS...................... i wonder how many franklins there are???


And one in Indiana, about 25 minutes Southeast of Indianapolis.


----------



## cobey (Jan 5, 2015)

it says pittsburg in my sig.. , franklin is in the pittsburg area


----------



## cobey (Jan 5, 2015)

lots of towns named springfeild too ....we got several members from the srpingfeild MO area


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 6, 2015)

blsnelling said:


> I can't wait. I just found out that I have a surprise gift headed this way from Germany  I missed the mail man today and have to go to the PO to pick up my surprise.


A huge thankyou goes out to AS member Husqvolmar87. I had no idea this was coming until yesterday! Digging into this box was a blast. I just kept pulling out goodies of all different sorts. The chocolate is wonderful and the tools will be very handy! * He even sent me a new chainsaw! * Thanks Stephan. You're a great friend!


----------



## tbone75 (Jan 6, 2015)

Brad you suck !


----------



## juttree (Jan 6, 2015)

blsnelling said:


> A huge thankyou goes out to AS member Husqvolmar87. I had no idea this was coming until yesterday! Digging into this box was a blast. I just kept pulling out goodies of all different sorts. The chocolate is wonderful and the tools will be very handy! * He even sent me a new chainsaw! * Thanks Stephan. You're a great friend!



That looks like a .066 (notice the decimal point), you doing a thread on the porting?


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 6, 2015)

tbone75 said:


> Brad you suck !


Suckage is good


----------



## tbone75 (Jan 6, 2015)

blsnelling said:


> Suckage is good


When it gets ya a load like that it is !


----------



## LowVolt (Jan 6, 2015)

Sounded a little fat.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 7, 2015)

LowVolt said:


> Sounded a little fat.


I will be if I eat all this chocolate


----------



## Bill G (Jan 8, 2015)

cobey said:


> ill be darned,  Brad lives in Franklin, OH i live in Franklin, KS...................... i wonder how many franklins there are???




Here is a list



Franklin, Alabama town
Franklin, Arkansas town
Franklin, Connecticut town
Franklin, Georgia city
Franklin, Idaho city
Franklin, Illinois village
Franklin, Indiana city
Franklin, Iowa city
Franklin, Kansas town
Franklin, Kentucky city
Franklin, Louisiana town
Franklin, Maine town
Franklin, Massachusetts city
Franklin, Michigan village
Franklin, Minnesota city
Franklin, Missouri city
Franklin, Nebraska city
Franklin, New Hampshire city
Franklin, New Jersey borough
Franklin, Delaware County, New York village
Franklin, Franklin County, New York town
Franklin, North Carolina county
Franklin, North Carolina town
Franklin, Ohio city
Franklin, Cambria County, Pennsylvania borough
Franklin, Venango County, Pennsylvania city
Franklin, South Dakota town
Franklin, Tennessee city
Franklin, Texas city
Franklin, Vermont town
Franklin, Virginia city
Franklin, West Virginia town
Franklin, Wisconsin city


----------



## windthrown (Jan 8, 2015)

Common guys, lets be more Frank here...


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 8, 2015)




----------



## mainewoods (Jan 8, 2015)

My kind of Franklin.


----------



## skippysphins (Jan 8, 2015)

Benjamin s


----------



## Guido Salvage (Jan 9, 2015)

Bill G said:


> Here is a list
> Franklin, Alabama town
> Franklin, Arkansas town
> Franklin, Connecticut town
> ...



There are also Franklin counties in Virginia and Kentucky. The town of Franklin, VA suffered a devastating flood as a result of Hurricane Floyd in 1999.


----------

